# CONNECTIONS 4 #88



## jinx

Morning. Hubby is suppose to get the groceries today. He might not be up to it. That leaves it up to me. The cold is not too bad as there is little wind and it is sunny. The sunny always makes it feel warmer than it is.


PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jinx, now that is really cold. I hope you don't have to go out. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and positively hot, compared to Jinx, Surrey, the temperature here is around 5c. I started crocheting a wrap last night out of silk and baby alpaca yarn, spent ages finding a stitch a like, but think I have one sorted now.

Mr P is off for a blood test and then we have some shopping to do. Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is so sweet of you to be kind and sympathetic. '^)


PurpleFi said:


> Glad your doctor can do it. Mr P is going to our doctors this morning for a blood test, probably means he will have to be waited on hand and foot for the rest of the day. But me being the kind sympathetic wife I am, am dragging him to the shops!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its s and b party today. The hospital has been on the phone and they have taken the wrong blood test for DH...Can we JUST call back...they need to be there for tomorrrow. Ive gone mad. The hospital is 20 miles away. So weve sorted our doctors who are only happy to fit us in today. (down the street). It doesnt enhance confidence does it?


At least you got an appointment today, I tried and ours is fully booked, tried to make one for tomorrow but have to ring first thing in the morning. Duh. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> In starting to worry that I'm running out of time !! I only have till the 23rd ! And there is still alot to do ...... but here is were we are now.


Coming along lovely, don't rush it, give an IOU if it's not finished. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your doctor can do it. Mr P is going to our doctors this morning for a blood test, probably means he will have to be waited on hand and foot for the rest of the day. But me being the kind sympathetic wife I am, am dragging him to the shops!


They are all the same, it's an arm full of blood they gave of course and are therefore helpless for the rest of the day. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey a bit of excitement, I could do with some of that round here. I heard a racket outside too, it was the farmer with his tractor feeding the cows. xx :sm25:


 Would you like me to tell you how you can get a real fire engine in your back yard?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> He was the only one who had never danced. He was brilliant from the first week, that's who we wanted to win, he is sports reporter for the BBC. Ore Oduba is his name.


I'd never heard of him but he was brilliant dancing and seemed like a really lovely bloke too!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull Wales, don't know what it's like outside yet I have been fighting the log burner that would not light my assistant (DH) said the fire needs rescuing and then disappeared, anyway I think I have won. We are using the wood that should be for next winter so it hasn't had time to dry yet. Have a good day or a bloody good day to some of you. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Would you like me to tell you how you can get a real fire engine in your back yard?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


We could try and start a forest fire. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I totally hear what you are saying. Hopefully he'll get past this phase soon without any permanent damage to her. xxxooo


I hope so, I grew up with an inferiority complex from the kids at school being mean, I was the only girl wearing glasses and was slightly chubby, it blighted my life and I really don't want that for her. I may do _him_ some permanent damage if he doesn't stop!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hope you like Olly in his reindeer suit....


Very cute and Christmassy!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Thanks. I went over to sons this evening for a roast dinner which was my first outing since hospital. We did some tidying here then Chris went home. Just wish I'd more energy. Lots to do but just too weary to do much. Still at least I'm home and able to breathe ok till I do more than I should.


Glad to hear you got out for a while, carry on taking it slow and just *don't* do more than you should honey!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Amaretto is my favorite! I think I'll have a glass with you ????
> Only mine is wine because I don't have any amaretto lol.


Cheers anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Cuddles to A ! Xoxo
> Friendship is right ... I've never had better. .. and I wish we were close enough to get on each others nerves ... them we could drink wine and say
> things like " go drunk your home "


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its s and b party today. The hospital has been on the phone and they have taken the wrong blood test for DH...Can we JUST call back...they need to be there for tomorrrow. Ive gone mad. The hospital is 20 miles away. So weve sorted our doctors who are only happy to fit us in today. (down the street). It doesnt enhance confidence does it?


No indeed, pretty scary and the same sort of thing happens down here, ask Chris!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> In starting to worry that I'm running out of time !! I only have till the 23rd ! And there is still alot to do ...... but here is were we are now.


Now don't go rushing it and then not be happy with it!! If it's not finished, put an IOU in a pretty card!! Having said that, it's looking fabulous!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Now don't go rushing it and then not be happy with it!! If it's not finished, put an IOU in a pretty card!! Having said that, it's looking fabulous!!xxxx


Snap xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I hope so, I grew up with an inferiority complex from the kids at school being mean, I was the only girl wearing glasses and was slightly chubby, it blighted my life and I really don't want that for her. I may do _him_ some permanent damage if he doesn't stop!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


A good lamping never hurt anyone, or so I was told by my Nanna. I think our boys are at a certain age, hopefully they'll grow out of it although I am still waiting for DS to do so. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and positively hot, compared to Jinx, Surrey, the temperature here is around 5c. I started crocheting a wrap last night out of silk and baby alpaca yarn, spent ages finding a stitch a like, but think I have one sorted now.
> 
> Mr P is off for a blood test and then we have some shopping to do. Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


...and to you and Mr P!! I've just come back from having an echocardiogram, which was interesting! I asked the tech if she could tell me anything and she said she couldn't see anything to worry about but I would have to hear it from the cardiologist eventually!! So that's good news and it was quite interesting!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Coming along lovely, don't rush it, give an IOU if it's not finished. xxx


Well I never, we did it again!!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

AAAAAGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!! Think I am married to Victor Meldrew. He has just dropped his phone and the back and the battery fell out and he threw a wobbly cos it was 'broke'!!! I just picked itup and put it back together again. He has now gone off for his blood test, good job it's not a blood pressure test. Never mind all is quiet for a few minutes until he comes back. Better go and get ready to tackle the shops. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We could try and start a forest fire. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Yes, that's true or you could try an indoor barbeque!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Snap xxxx


Yeah, I know, weird huh?!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ...and to you and Mr P!! I've just come back from having an echocardiogram, which was interesting! I asked the tech if she could tell me anything and she said she couldn't see anything to worry about but I would have to hear it from the cardiologist eventually!! So that's good news and it was quite interesting!! xxx


At least she didn't say get to the cardioligst immediately. Now breath and relax xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Morning ladies. It's the first day of the holidays. Getting stuff sorted out for the weekend...


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> At least she didn't say get to the cardioligst immediately. Now breath and relax xxxx


Good news xx


----------



## lifeline

Thinking of Purly and Kenny


----------



## lifeline

Many thanks for the ecards ladies x


----------



## jinx

The fumes from an indoor barbecue could kill you, never mind the fire!


London Girl said:


> Yes, that's true or you could try an indoor barbeque!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A good lamping never hurt anyone, or so I was told by my Nanna. I think our boys are at a certain age, hopefully they'll grow out of it although I am still waiting for DS to do so. xxxxx


Hahaha, yeah, me too, we Skyped on Friday night and he is having more fun with the Elf on the Shelf than Charlotte is! He set up a Barbi disco with lights and music and the elf was in there dancing with the Barbis!! Now they are away camping in their little yellow camper so they have made a tent for the Elf too!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. It's the first day of the holidays. Getting stuff sorted out for the weekend...


Yay!! Now I know it really is almost Christmas!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The fumes from an indoor barbecue could kill you, never mind the fire!


Honestly jinx, I _was_ joking!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Honestly jinx, I _was_ joking!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


You better be. xxxx :sm09: :sm06: :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Still have the sniffles, but am feeling better. I managed to get most of my Christmas shopping done, just need to get a bottle of Screech for the DD.
I tried that row on the Advent shawl again and it still doesn't work out. I've put a question up on the Ravelry site so I should get an answer soon. It is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-kalendar-2016
I didn't really need another circular shawl. The designer has a lot of pretty interesting shawls, but this one doesn't hold my interest. Too bad.
I've finished turning the heels on Stuart's socks so now it's just round and round. I'm going to get these finished before Christmas and not on Christmas eve this year.
And my laptop is mostly working. It takes forever to move the mouse but I think that is just an adjustment. At least it goes up and down now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, yeah, me too, we Skyped on Friday night and he is having more fun with the Elf on the Shelf than Charlotte is! He set up a Barbi disco with lights and music and the elf was in there dancing with the Barbis!! Now they are away camping in their little yellow camper so they have made a tent for the Elf too!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


It sounds like the Elf was a hit. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The fumes from an indoor barbecue could kill you, never mind the fire!


I have an electric indoor barbeque. There are no fumes but it smokes so bad I have to put it on the stove under the range hood so the exhaust fan will take the smoke out of the house. The food is great and I don't have to stand in the cold to get barbeque.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Morning ladies. It's the first day of the holidays. Getting stuff sorted out for the weekend...


I only get Friday off this year. Yay holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> AAAAAGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!! Think I am married to Victor Meldrew. He has just dropped his phone and the back and the battery fell out and he threw a wobbly cos it was 'broke'!!! I just picked itup and put it back together again. He has now gone off for his blood test, good job it's not a blood pressure test. Never mind all is quiet for a few minutes until he comes back. Better go and get ready to tackle the shops. xx


I used to have an early phone that disassembled whenever it was dropped, even from a short distance. It always worked when I put it back together. Not like the phones today. Bend them and they catch fire.
Enjoy the quiet. 
Are you shopping for a new phone later? :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ...and to you and Mr P!! I've just come back from having an echocardiogram, which was interesting! I asked the tech if she could tell me anything and she said she couldn't see anything to worry about but I would have to hear it from the cardiologist eventually!! So that's good news and it was quite interesting!! xxx


Good news, keep it up for the holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I hope so, I grew up with an inferiority complex from the kids at school being mean, I was the only girl wearing glasses and was slightly chubby, it blighted my life and I really don't want that for her. I may do _him_ some permanent damage if he doesn't stop!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Now that you mention it, I don't remember any other girls with glasses in primary school. I had 2 "country chunky" friends so we hung out together until secondary school. We just stayed clear of the boys and the mean girls. I got very good at disappearing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales, don't know what it's like outside yet I have been fighting the log burner that would not light my assistant (DH) said the fire needs rescuing and then disappeared, anyway I think I have won. We are using the wood that should be for next winter so it hasn't had time to dry yet. Have a good day or a bloody good day to some of you. xxx


Now I understand. We had some wood like that when we were camping one year. We poured every flammable liquid that we could find on the wood and it wouldn't stay lit. We ended up cooking over a candle in a bucket.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Coming along lovely, don't rush it, give an IOU if it's not finished. xxx


I've done that. An IOU and a picture of the picture from the pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and positively hot, compared to Jinx, Surrey, the temperature here is around 5c. I started crocheting a wrap last night out of silk and baby alpaca yarn, spent ages finding a stitch a like, but think I have one sorted now.
> 
> Mr P is off for a blood test and then we have some shopping to do. Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


Happy Monday to you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go already. Yay, early shift. (Almost typed that wrong  )

Don't fret too much about Christmas. It will come whether you are ready or not. 
Just make plans to be with people that you love. That's all that counts.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go already. Yay, early shift. (Almost typed that wrong  )
> 
> Don't fret too much about Christmas. It will come whether you are ready or not.
> Just make plans to be with people that you love. That's all that counts.
> 
> Everyone have a great day.


No fretting here, it's going to be so laid back it could be horizontal ☺
Nice that you're on early shifts this week.
????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> No indeed, pretty scary and the same sort of thing happens down here, ask Chris!! xxx


Don't get me started on blood tests, especially for kids!!


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all. I was at the supermarket at 7.30am this morning, managed to get an electric scooter & had a great time shopping. Managed to spend far too much money, but we now have stocked cupboards in case we get snowed in for ages!! We then went to meet friends for coffee to exchange gifts & cards for our families. We are going away with them straight after Christmas which we are looking forward to.. enjoy your day. Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Now I understand. We had some wood like that when we were camping one year. We poured every flammable liquid that we could find on the wood and it wouldn't stay lit. We ended up cooking over a candle in a bucket.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: !!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Still have the sniffles, but am feeling better. I managed to get most of my Christmas shopping done, just need to get a bottle of Screech for the DD.
> I tried that row on the Advent shawl again and it still doesn't work out. I've put a question up on the Ravelry site so I should get an answer soon. It is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-kalendar-2016
> I didn't really need another circular shawl. The designer has a lot of pretty interesting shawls, but this one doesn't hold my interest. Too bad.
> I've finished turning the heels on Stuart's socks so now it's just round and round. I'm going to get these finished before Christmas and not on Christmas eve this year.
> And my laptop is mostly working. It takes forever to move the mouse but I think that is just an adjustment. At least it goes up and down now.


So Screech is 40% alcohol rum then?! Happy Christmas your DD!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its s and b party today. The hospital has been on the phone and they have taken the wrong blood test for DH...Can we JUST call back...they need to be there for tomorrrow. Ive gone mad. The hospital is 20 miles away. So weve sorted our doctors who are only happy to fit us in today. (down the street). It doesnt enhance confidence does it?


Totally understand your frustration and irritation! Glad you got it sorted out. Enjoy your S&B party. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> In starting to worry that I'm running out of time !! I only have till the 23rd ! And there is still alot to do ...... but here is were we are now.


It's looking so beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your doctor can do it. Mr P is going to our doctors this morning for a blood test, probably means he will have to be waited on hand and foot for the rest of the day. But me being the kind sympathetic wife I am, am dragging him to the shops!


Good for you! Great support! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you got an appointment today, I tried and ours is fully booked, tried to make one for tomorrow but have to ring first thing in the morning. Duh. xx


Doesn't that seem crazy that they can't just tell you a time for tomorrow? Irritating. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope so, I grew up with an inferiority complex from the kids at school being mean, I was the only girl wearing glasses and was slightly chubby, it blighted my life and I really don't want that for her. I may do _him_ some permanent damage if he doesn't stop!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I had very similar experience. Yes, you may have to resort to that if he doesn't stop it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A good lamping never hurt anyone, or so I was told by my Nanna. I think our boys are at a certain age, hopefully they'll grow out of it although I am still waiting for DS to do so. xxxxx


Isn't that the truth?!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> AAAAAGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!! Think I am married to Victor Meldrew. He has just dropped his phone and the back and the battery fell out and he threw a wobbly cos it was 'broke'!!! I just picked itup and put it back together again. He has now gone off for his blood test, good job it's not a blood pressure test. Never mind all is quiet for a few minutes until he comes back. Better go and get ready to tackle the shops. xx


Enjoy the quiet you have for now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ...and to you and Mr P!! I've just come back from having an echocardiogram, which was interesting! I asked the tech if she could tell me anything and she said she couldn't see anything to worry about but I would have to hear it from the cardiologist eventually!! So that's good news and it was quite interesting!! xxx


Sounds like it will be good news and at least you have that behind you now. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy the quiet you have for now. xxxooo


Didn't last long, he was back in 10 mins, but now the shopping is done. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Still have the sniffles, but am feeling better. I managed to get most of my Christmas shopping done, just need to get a bottle of Screech for the DD.
> I tried that row on the Advent shawl again and it still doesn't work out. I've put a question up on the Ravelry site so I should get an answer soon. It is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-kalendar-2016
> I didn't really need another circular shawl. The designer has a lot of pretty interesting shawls, but this one doesn't hold my interest. Too bad.
> I've finished turning the heels on Stuart's socks so now it's just round and round. I'm going to get these finished before Christmas and not on Christmas eve this year.
> And my laptop is mostly working. It takes forever to move the mouse but I think that is just an adjustment. At least it goes up and down now.


Glad you're almost finished with your shopping. Sorry the shawl isn't working out. Hopefully someone will be able to help you out. Good the socks are almost finished. And, better that your laptop is mostly working Be safe out there. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

For all my fellow angels l have got my Christmas linen out.....


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go already. Yay, early shift. (Almost typed that wrong  )
> 
> Don't fret too much about Christmas. It will come whether you are ready or not.
> Just make plans to be with people that you love. That's all that counts.
> 
> Everyone have a great day.


Which would have probably been more appropriate, right?!!! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> No fretting here, it's going to be so laid back it could be horizontal ☺
> Nice that you're on early shifts this week.
> ????????????????????????


Good for you!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't last long, he was back in 10 mins, but now the shopping is done. Xx


Darn! But, glad the shopping is finished. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> For all my fellow angels l have got my Christmas linen out.....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Have now finished the first sock of the pair l was making for DDs MIL for Christmas. ...


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. I was at the supermarket at 7.30am this morning, managed to get an electric scooter & had a great time shopping. Managed to spend far too much money, but we now have stocked cupboards in case we get snowed in for ages!! We then went to meet friends for coffee to exchange gifts & cards for our families. We are going away with them straight after Christmas which we are looking forward to.. enjoy your day. Xx


Wow, that is early, l am impressed xxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Have now finished the first sock of the pair l was making for DDs MIL for Christmas. ...


Look great! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have an early phone that disassembled whenever it was dropped, even from a short distance. It always worked when I put it back together. Not like the phones today. Bend them and they catch fire.
> Enjoy the quiet.
> Are you shopping for a new phone later? :sm17:


No point in getting him a new phone, his mostly lives in the bedside cabinet????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????x


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Look great! xxxooo


Thank you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## jinx

Glad you are feeling better. Don't have time to be sick at this time of year.
She does have pretty and colorful patterns.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Still have the sniffles, but am feeling better. I managed to get most of my Christmas shopping done, just need to get a bottle of Screech for the DD.
> I tried that row on the Advent shawl again and it still doesn't work out. I've put a question up on the Ravelry site so I should get an answer soon. It is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-kalendar-2016
> I didn't really need another circular shawl. The designer has a lot of pretty interesting shawls, but this one doesn't hold my interest. Too bad.
> I've finished turning the heels on Stuart's socks so now it's just round and round. I'm going to get these finished before Christmas and not on Christmas eve this year.
> And my laptop is mostly working. It takes forever to move the mouse but I think that is just an adjustment. At least it goes up and down now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't last long, he was back in 10 mins, but now the shopping is done. Xx


How's the bloodless arm? xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> For all my fellow angels l have got my Christmas linen out.....


Love it. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to S and b and we had a lovely party. There was a lovely selection of party food. I do love my S and B.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your doctor can do it. Mr P is going to our doctors this morning for a blood test, probably means he will have to be waited on hand and foot for the rest of the day. But me being the kind sympathetic wife I am, am dragging him to the shops!


I have quite a few hours wait tomorrow so I'm taking my knitting. I'll find a corner somewhere and maybe have coffee.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> We are at -7 (-22c)right now. It did not seem like the football players or fans were bothered by the cold yesterday.


I don't see how they do it especially the ones that don't where the ,one sleeves under their jerseys!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> In starting to worry that I'm running out of time !! I only have till the 23rd ! And there is still alot to do ...... but here is were we are now.


It's gorgeous don't rush it!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> For all my fellow angels l have got my Christmas linen out.....


Haha, lovely!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Have now finished the first sock of the pair l was making for DDs MIL for Christmas. ...


Ooooh, she'll love those, they're beautiful!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I've delivered Liv's school shoes and hat that she left here yesterday :sm16:, finished sewing an apron and a tissue case for SIL's mum and wrapped four presents. I'm bushed now so I've stopped. Took all the wrapping stuff down to my sewing room and used my ironing board as a high wrapping table! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the socks, PurpleFi!

Most of the shopping and wrapping are done - just have some stocking stuffers to get and may do the crackers for the table - the kids will get a kick out of them and DGS will love the corny jokes - he's king of the puns these days.

I'm still finishing the cards to family where I write notes and not just the signature; they're used to getting them late. In the card from a former boss (45 years ago), he let me know that his wife of 62 years had passed away early this month. So sad for him; they lost a son to cancer when he was 32 and now his beloved wife. He has his daughter living near him in Kirkland, WA but will be in our area visiting some nieces and nephews over the holidays. I hope I have a phone number for him so that I can call him and hope to be able to get together. 

I plan on making cookies tomorrow and then some candy on Wednesday - when the sun is supposed to be shining. I haven't seen it for quite a few days and am ready to get my sun lamp out to help change my mood.

Love to all and hope your holidays are Merry!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the socks, PurpleFi!
> 
> Most of the shopping and wrapping are done - just have some stocking stuffers to get and may do the crackers for the table - the kids will get a kick out of them and DGS will love the corny jokes - he's king of the puns these days.
> 
> I'm still finishing the cards to family where I write notes and not just the signature; they're used to getting them late. In the card from a former boss (45 years ago), he let me know that his wife of 62 years had passed away early this month. So sad for him; they lost a son to cancer when he was 32 and now his beloved wife. He has his daughter living near him in Kirkland, WA but will be in our area visiting some nieces and nephews over the holidays. I hope I have a phone number for him so that I can call him and hope to be able to get together.
> 
> I plan on making cookies tomorrow and then some candy on Wednesday - when the sun is supposed to be shining. I haven't seen it for quite a few days and am ready to get my sun lamp out to help change my mood.
> 
> Love to all and hope your holidays are Merry!


Hi Dear, I think we all need that sun lamp, I put our lights on at 2.30 this afternoon!!! Sad for your boss, he['[s had a rough time, hope you can meet up with him.
Enjoy the season and I hope Santa brings you everything you want!!xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> How's the bloodless arm? xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Doing a wasgij????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and b and we had a lovely party. There was a lovely selection of party food. I do love my S and B.


That's great. So glad you have S&B in your life! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I've delivered Liv's school shoes and hat that she left here yesterday :sm16:, finished sewing an apron and a tissue case for SIL's mum and wrapped four presents. I'm bushed now so I've stopped. Took all the wrapping stuff down to my sewing room and used my ironing board as a high wrapping table! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Good thinking! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Dear, I think we all need that sun lamp, I put our lights on at 2.30 this afternoon!!! Sad for your boss, he['[s had a rough time, hope you can meet up with him.
> Enjoy the season and I hope Santa brings you everything you want!!xxxxx


I agree with all that Londy says, Rookie. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Just done a load of stuffed dates, some for us and some for DDs FIL.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hi Dear, I think we all need that sun lamp, I put our lights on at 2.30 this afternoon!!! Sad for your boss, he['[s had a rough time, hope you can meet up with him.
> Enjoy the season and I hope Santa brings you everything you want!!xxxxx


Health and Happiness are all that's on my list - so far so good.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just done a load of stuffed dates, some for us and some for DDs FIL.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Just done a load of stuffed dates, some for us and some for DDs FIL.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Oh --- are those the ones with powdered sugar and cream cheese filling? I love them --- not my family though. My Mom would also make wedding bars (date bars with oatmeal) and filled cookies with the same date filling. She would also use that cookie recipe to make mince pies and golden raisin filling. No one in my family like them, but I may just make some just for me as a tribute to Mom!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with all that Londy says, Rookie. xxxooo


Thanks, Pam. This former boss lives in WA - so if I ever get up your way, I can see both of you.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Pam. This former boss lives in WA - so if I ever get up your way, I can see both of you.


That would be great! Kirkland isn't all that far away from where I am. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh --- are those the ones with powdered sugar and cream cheese filling? I love them --- not my family though. My Mom would also make wedding bars (date bars with oatmeal) and filled cookies with the same date filling. She would also use that cookie recipe to make mince pies and golden raisin filling. No one in my family like them, but I may just make some just for me as a tribute to Mom!


I stuff the dates with whole almonds rolled jn marzipan. All my family love them so l have to do lots.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Doing a wasgij????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


I've done one of those, they are quite challenging but a change from the straight forward ones.xx ????????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> For all my fellow angels l have got my Christmas linen out.....


Made me smile!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


She okay?
I'm gonna call you


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear that. I thought she was doing so well.


binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


Life is what happens when you make other plans!! Hope DD is ok, bless her! Pass on big hugs to her and take some for yourself!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


Sorry for her Lisa...Plenty hugs for you all.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Life is what happens when you make other plans!! Hope DD is ok, bless her! Pass on big hugs to her and take some for yourself!! xxxx


What she said xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done one of those, they are quite challenging but a change from the straight forward ones.xx ????????????????????


He's done about 5 and has just bought another 6 from the charity shop. He's addicted to them but it keeps him occupied when he can't get out in the garden tk play ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for her Lisa...Plenty hugs for you all.


And from me, too, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Looking great. You have a wonderful eye for color.


Aww thank you :sm02:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for her Lisa...Plenty hugs for you all.


I just talked to her and she had a nasty fall when it hit her. They are making sure she didn't get a concussion. 
She had a bad bruise on her cheek.
Her BP and Oxygen levels are super low so I've sent her off to get a nurse. ..I'll fill y'all in as soon as I get an update.


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the compliments everyone. XOXOX


----------



## linkan

Purple I love the socks !


----------



## linkan

What's the song for today I'll try to sing too. .. no promises you'll like it lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Purple I love the socks !


Thhank you ????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> What's the song for today I'll try to sing too. .. no promises you'll like it lol.


How sbout I saw 3 ships ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> How sbout I saw 3 ships ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


⛵⛵⛵


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I stuff the dates with whole almonds rolled jn marzipan. All my family love them so l have to do lots.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


I would like that version also. Maybe an almond rolled in the cream cheese mixture and then stuffed into the dates? I may try that for Christmas Eve. Are the almonds salted or unsalted?


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


Oh no, wish I could be there to keep you company and give you some hugs. Take care and let us know how she's doing once you know more. Don't worry about anything else - you are where you need to be right now.


----------



## SaxonLady

Sorry I'm late on, but I have to get my advent word in. I have the boys for the third night running, so have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Doing a wasgij????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


Okay what is this?


----------



## SaxonLady

On my Connections Advent calendar today I found JOKES.


nb. I am only doing 24 days, as 24th is my birthday and we are off to London after lunch.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Okay what is this?


a back to front jigsaw.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. I thought she was doing so well.


She was but she played a lot of video games this weekend, she does really well until she bing plays like she did this weekend the games trigger them I do believe!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Okay what is this?


If you read it backwards it's a jigsaw but instead of the picture on the box being the jigsaw it is what is seen FROM the picture that is the jigsaw. I hope that makes sense. It might be the Tia Maria talking. xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I just talked to her and she had a nasty fall when it hit her. They are making sure she didn't get a concussion.
> She had a bad bruise on her cheek.
> Her BP and Oxygen levels are super low so I've sent her off to get a nurse. ..I'll fill y'all in as soon as I get an update.


We are home no concussion, she does have some bruises a bad one on her cheek and a cut and bruise on her right arm, but those will heal with no harm done so that's a relief!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> She was but she played a lot of video games this weekend, she does really well until she bing plays like she did this weekend the games trigger them I do believe!


Yup that'll do it. ..
Dad says she went home, glad she is A okay.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> a back to front jigsaw.


Oh okay! I should have caught that DH always says things backward!


----------



## linkan

I think video games should maybe have a time limit for her sake.


----------



## linkan

I think video games should maybe have a time limit for her sake.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> If you read it backwards it's a jigsaw but instead of the picture on the box being the jigsaw it is what is seen FROM the picture that is the jigsaw. I hope that makes sense. It might be the Tia Maria talking. xx


Ummm interesting never seen one like that!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I think video games should maybe have a time limit for her sake.


We need a timer that will shut her system down after a set amount of time!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> Ummm interesting never seen one like that!


Okay I looked it up that is interesting indeed!


----------



## jinx

Does the game have flashing lights or quickly moving objects? That indeed cause problems. Even the moving avatars on Paradise bother me. Hope she will soon feel better again.


binkbrice said:


> She was but she played a lot of video games this weekend, she does really well until she bing plays like she did this weekend the games trigger them I do believe!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I would like that version also. Maybe an almond rolled in the cream cheese mixture and then stuffed into the dates? I may try that for Christmas Eve. Are the almonds salted or unsalted?


Unsalted xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> ⛵⛵⛵


I like that????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Okay what is this?


It's s a bavk to front jigsaw where the puzzle is what the people o the picture are seeing! ????????????????xx


----------



## jinx

I lost the plot. What is what?


PurpleFi said:


> It's s a bavk to front jigsaw where the puzzle is what the people o the picture are seeing! ????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> We are home no concussion, she does have some bruises a bad one on her cheek and a cut and bruise on her right arm, but those will heal with no harm done so that's a relief!


Glad she's ok. My friends daughter is epileptic and has to be very careful when she uses a computer xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I lost the plot. What is what?


A wasgij is a back to front jigsaw. ????????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Does the game have flashing lights or quickly moving objects? That indeed cause problems. Even the moving avatars on Paradise bother me. Hope she will soon feel better again.


Some do I can't even play minecraft because of the way the screen moves it makes me really dizzy.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> a back to front jigsaw.


Interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> We are home no concussion, she does have some bruises a bad one on her cheek and a cut and bruise on her right arm, but those will heal with no harm done so that's a relief!


That's a huge relief. The cut and bruises will heal in time. Sending her many warm, healing and comforting hugs (and you, too). xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> For all my fellow angels l have got my Christmas linen out.....


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Have now finished the first sock of the pair l was making for DDs MIL for Christmas. ...


Very pretty.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done one of those, they are quite challenging but a change from the straight forward ones.xx ????????????????????


My DD & I have both bought Wasjigs for DH, that will keep him quiet for at least a week.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


Poor you, hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> He's done about 5 and has just bought another 6 from the charity shop. He's addicted to them but it keeps him occupied when he can't get out in the garden tk play ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


MR B has lots too, they will have to have a shopping session one day! My DD got a great Christmas one for him in our charity shop. He sit with his headphone one & sings! Well he tries to ????????????( that's cream caramel, his favourite pud, must be served on Christmas Day)


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Unsalted xx


Thank you.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> If you go to YouTube, and do a search for goanna's, you will find a video of the Parente Monitor, the Lace Monitor, and several other types of goanna. The videos might even give you an idea of the size of these lizards. Have fun! xoxoxo


I will have a lookee... I know I will be very interested! xoxo ???? ????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh how wonderful, that is some fire truck!!


It comes with hunky firemen too! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Looking great. You have a wonderful eye for color.


She does doesn't she!!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Have now finished the first sock of the pair l was making for DDs MIL for Christmas. ...


Those are really purdy! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for her Lisa...Plenty hugs for you all.


Hoping she's Ok..


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> On my Connections Advent calendar today I found JOKES.
> 
> nb. I am only doing 24 days, as 24th is my birthday and we are off to London after lunch.


Do you like a birthday so close to Xmas Saxy?


----------



## Islander

Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


I saw one at our local drug store and at our bed bath & beyond haven't seen them for ages!


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. I'm up really early. 6am. Got an appointment at 8am.This is a ridiculous time of the day. Even the birds are asleep.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> We are home no concussion, she does have some bruises a bad one on her cheek and a cut and bruise on her right arm, but those will heal with no harm done so that's a relief!


Sorry to hear of this bad experience, but glad she is now back home recovering xxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


Glad the cortisone helps you. I tend to swell up like a puffer fish with cortisone. I know the pain though. I've had 11 surgeries on my right shoulder in just the last 10 yrs. And 3 when I was younger. 
My kp family has gotten me through alot of those , including both hands capital tunnel surgery, hysterectomy, appendics.. the appendics actually postponed one of the shoulder surgeries. And more recent, the pnuemonia.
I wouldn't trade anyone of you for anything.

Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> She does doesn't she!!


Y'all are too sweet lol


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I saw one at our local drug store and at our bed bath & beyond haven't seen them for ages!


----------



## jinx

When Santa brings cortisone for a present makes me wonder if you have been a good girl. :^)
Hoping it bring you relief quickly. 


Islander said:


> Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> MR B has lots too, they will have to have a shopping session one day! My DD got a great Christmas one for him in our charity shop. He sit with his headphone one & sings! Well he tries to ????????????( that's cream caramel, his favourite pud, must be served on Christmas Day)


Mr Ps doing a Christmas one at the moment. He also likes cream caramel :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It comes with hunky firemen too! :sm08:


Even better, no harm in looking!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


Hope the shots works. Come on over Camberley is full of hot waterbottlesand as Angela says some with fancy jackets. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> When Santa brings cortisone for a present makes me wonder if you have been a good girl. :^)
> Hoping it bring you relief quickly.


Morning Jinx, hope you are staying warm. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


Hope the cortisone helps your poor shoulder, there is nothing worse than that sort of pain. Shops here are the same and I am staying as far away as possible. Having said that, we are going to the cinema in another town today, by bus so no parking probs, and I too will be doing 'in and out'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Glad the cortisone helps you. I tend to swell up like a puffer fish with cortisone. I know the pain though. I've had 11 surgeries on my right shoulder in just the last 10 yrs. And 3 when I was younger.
> My kp family has gotten me through alot of those , including both hands capital tunnel surgery, hysterectomy, appendics.. the appendics actually postponed one of the shoulder surgeries. And more recent, the pnuemonia.
> I wouldn't trade anyone of you for anything.
> 
> Xoxoxo


You are every bit as supportive to us Ange and I too would not be without _any_ of you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! It's a bit brighter here today but only 7'C at the moment. Hope everyone is doing ok, in spite of all the aches and pains!! Gotta go and do some stuff, have a good day everyone and I will catch you later! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, lovely blue skies and the birds are singing, even Bentley's gone out. Going to marzipan the cake today. Then not sure what else is on the cards. With no WI groups this week I am being extremely lazy.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! It's a bit brighter here today but only 7'C at the moment. Hope everyone is doing ok, in spite of all the aches and pains!! Gotta go and do some stuff, have a good day everyone and I will catch you later! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't do too much xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are 30 degrees warmer today than yesterday. (18 or -8) Granddaughter and I went out to return some Christmas gifts last night. I did not find it extremely cold. If I see something I think might be a good present I buy it and then the week before Christmas I find something better and I get to return the first thing. But if I did not buy the first thing I would end up not finding anything better. That ever happen to you?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. We are 30 degrees warmer today than yesterday. (18 or -8) Granddaughter and I went out to return some Christmas gifts last night. I did not find it extremely cold. If I see something I think might be a good present I buy it and then the week before Christmas I find something better and I get to return the first thing. But if I did not buy the first thing I would end up not finding anything better. That ever happen to you?


Yes it does, and I often buy things in the January sales, put them away and then come December I can't find where I put them so end up buying more an then find the orginal ones!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just because.....


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and -7'C (19'F) Snow expected again.
Our standby/night shift schedule was posted yesterday and I am scheduled to work Sept 25 to Oct 1 2017. The boss said to trade with one of my co-workers. One said NO outright and the other was willing to trade 3 weekends for that one week!!! I'm willing to do the shift from Vancouver. It will cost the company in long distance charges (about $1000). So how much do they want me to work that week???
There was a grievance meeting yesterday about this same issue this year. That one day cost the company $10,000 to cover the costs of the mediator and the boss, the boss's boss, and the boss's, boss's boss all had to come in from their vacations for the meeting.
January 1 I can put in my vacation request.
Tonight is Knit Night. And Bella-kitty got me up at 3am to open the window. I guess she heard something outside. It's going to be a GOOOD day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just because.....


Awwww


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it does, and I often buy things in the January sales, put them away and then come December I can't find where I put them so end up buying more an then find the orginal ones!!


That's where Easter presents come from. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, lovely blue skies and the birds are singing, even Bentley's gone out. Going to marzipan the cake today. Then not sure what else is on the cards. With no WI groups this week I am being extremely lazy.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Enjoy your lazy time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hope the cortisone helps your poor shoulder, there is nothing worse than that sort of pain. Shops here are the same and I am staying as far away as possible. Having said that, we are going to the cinema in another town today, by bus so no parking probs, and I too will be doing 'in and out'!! xxxx


I just have to brave the grocery store before Christmas. The rest of my shopping is done and I don't have to go to a parking lot until Boxing Day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the shots works. Come on over Camberley is full of hot waterbottlesand as Angela says some with fancy jackets. xxxxx


I need to get a hot water bottle. I can't find the one here. And the ones in the store are inside cute stuffed animals.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Glad the cortisone helps you. I tend to swell up like a puffer fish with cortisone. I know the pain though. I've had 11 surgeries on my right shoulder in just the last 10 yrs. And 3 when I was younger.
> My kp family has gotten me through alot of those , including both hands capital tunnel surgery, hysterectomy, appendics.. the appendics actually postponed one of the shoulder surgeries. And more recent, the pnuemonia.
> I wouldn't trade anyone of you for anything.
> 
> Xoxoxo


Don't worry. No one here is about to send you back. <hug>


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Early Christmas present.. cortisone shot for my shoulder. It was getting to the point every time I twisted, it was like having my arm broken. Here's hoping I can get it unfroze! I have to be in shape for Spring wood season.... trip to town today was insane again, no parking, too many people. Left DH in the car with his iPad while I did in and out. Had to go all over the place to find a measly hot water bottle... sheesh!


I hope the shot helps.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Do you like a birthday so close to Xmas Saxy?


My brother's is just after Christmas. He never liked that his birthday was always rolled in with Christmas celebrations and he didn't get a separate day for himself.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Some do I can't even play minecraft because of the way the screen moves it makes me really dizzy.


I never could video games with DD when she was younger for the same reason. I'm not sure if it is the movement of the characters or the flashes. I'm ok with Minecraft. But I mostly stay underground and dig tunnels.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Oh okay! I should have caught that DH always says things backward!


Oh my, I just got it. Jigsaw/wasjig.


----------



## nitz8catz

The grandfather clock is telling me I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> The grandfather clock is telling me I'm late.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day too ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon from a sunny Wales. Just had a quick catch up so - get better all who need to, ahh to pretty pictures, keep warm those in the cold and hope you find your hot water bottles. Sorry if I have missed anything or anyone. Actually got an appointment with the doctor this morning, rang at 8.30 appointment 9.20. That got us moving. Need to go back tomorrow for a full MOT with the nurse. BP, bloods and anything else they think of between now and then. Hey ho and a merry Christmas. Got home got dinner for the next few days, ate todays and am now sitting down exhausted.Even DH helped with the meals. I don't think he meant to get involved but he was loitering around me so got him peeling potatoes and carrots. He was hanging around later on so got him mashing potatoes and putting it on the pie. That will teach him not to get under my feet. Well will catch up with the rest of my e-mails now, see you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Wales. Just had a quick catch up so - get better all who need to, ahh to pretty pictures, keep warm those in the cold and hope you find your hot water bottles. Sorry if I have missed anything or anyone. Actually got an appointment with the doctor this morning, rang at 8.30 appointment 9.20. That got us moving. Need to go back tomorrow for a full MOT with the nurse. BP, bloods and anything else they think of between now and then. Hey ho and a merry Christmas. Got home got dinner for the next few days, ate todays and am now sitting down exhausted.Even DH helped with the meals. I don't think he meant to get involved but he was loitering around me so got him peeling potatoes and carrots. He was hanging around later on so got him mashing potatoes and putting it on the pie. That will teach him not to get under my feet. Well will catch up with the rest of my e-mails now, see you later. xxx


Sounds like you need to sit and knit. Well done on getting to the doctors, xxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just got these from a WI friend .....


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope the cortisone helps your poor shoulder, there is nothing worse than that sort of pain. Shops here are the same and I am staying as far away as possible. Having said that, we are going to the cinema in another town today, by bus so no parking probs, and I too will be doing 'in and out'!! xxxx


Ditto from me on all that Londy says. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You are every bit as supportive to us Ange and I too would not be without _any_ of you!! xxxx


Me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


Those are beautiful. Made me feel better seeing them after watching the news today; the world around us just gets scarier every day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, lovely blue skies and the birds are singing, even Bentley's gone out. Going to marzipan the cake today. Then not sure what else is on the cards. With no WI groups this week I am being extremely lazy.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Good for you for having a lazy week. Mine is sort of that way, too. I met two of my knitting friends yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours and that's really all I have on the calendar this week. Today Mr. Ric and I are planning a late lunch at a yummy seafood place we enjoy. I think I'm going to do some grocery shopping today, too, but that's it. Might try dusting my house one of these days and possibly cleaning the bathroom, but don't want to overexert myself. :sm01: Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just because.....


What a great photo!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and -7'C (19'F) Snow expected again.
> Our standby/night shift schedule was posted yesterday and I am scheduled to work Sept 25 to Oct 1 2017. The boss said to trade with one of my co-workers. One said NO outright and the other was willing to trade 3 weekends for that one week!!! I'm willing to do the shift from Vancouver. It will cost the company in long distance charges (about $1000). So how much do they want me to work that week???
> There was a grievance meeting yesterday about this same issue this year. That one day cost the company $10,000 to cover the costs of the mediator and the boss, the boss's boss, and the boss's, boss's boss all had to come in from their vacations for the meeting.
> January 1 I can put in my vacation request.
> Tonight is Knit Night. And Bella-kitty got me up at 3am to open the window. I guess she heard something outside. It's going to be a GOOOD day.


What a lot of bother you have to go through when you try to schedule time away! It doesn't seem fair and your coworkers sound very uncooperative. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Another cool (but warmer) day, but still no sunshine. I'm feeling very deprived. Today, we have DGS during Christmas break while his Mom works so we'll do some last minute shopping for his cousins (he loves being in on a secret and is very good at keeping them as far as I can tell) and maybe make some cookies. The beds are stripped and sheets in the wash to be remade for guests coming on Thursday. I need to order my new work computer to get the expense in this tax year and also clean up some other bookkeeping and bookwork. I have all of the assignments done - just need to turn in some papers next week. I'll probably start another project after the new year, but it won't have nearly the crazy deadlines as the year-end and benefits enrollment time frames have.

We're meeting DD#1's new boyfriend over Christmas. The last I saw her (at the Angel of Hope ceremony) she was going to wait until the January-February birthday parties to bring him around so don't know what changed her mind. We're looking forward to meeting him.

DD#2 is getting ready for Christmas, but also for their trip to Australia the day after Christmas. We bought her some new luggage to use for the trip so she'll be packing Christmas Day probably...we're having our celebration Christmas Eve Day and evening so she and her son will have Christmas Day to get ready to go. They'll be very thankful for the warmth, I'm sure.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you need to sit and knit. Well done on getting to the doctors, xxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxx


Ditto from me, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


Beautiful! And how thoughtful! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Glad the cortisone helps you. I tend to swell up like a puffer fish with cortisone. I know the pain though. I've had 11 surgeries on my right shoulder in just the last 10 yrs. And 3 when I was younger.
> My kp family has gotten me through alot of those , including both hands capital tunnel surgery, hysterectomy, appendics.. the appendics actually postponed one of the shoulder surgeries. And more recent, the pnuemonia.
> I wouldn't trade anyone of you for anything.
> 
> Xoxoxo


Yes for sure, I know how you feel! What does't kill you makes you stronger! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Another cool (but warmer) day, but still no sunshine. I'm feeling very deprived. Today, we have DGS during Christmas break while his Mom works so we'll do some last minute shopping for his cousins (he loves being in on a secret and is very good at keeping them as far as I can tell) and maybe make some cookies. The beds are stripped and sheets in the wash to be remade for guests coming on Thursday. I need to order my new work computer to get the expense in this tax year and also clean up some other bookkeeping and bookwork. I have all of the assignments done - just need to turn in some papers next week. I'll probably start another project after the new year, but it won't have nearly the crazy deadlines as the year-end and benefits enrollment time frames have.
> 
> We're meeting DD#1's new boyfriend over Christmas. The last I saw her (at the Angel of Hope ceremony) she was going to wait until the January-February birthday parties to bring him around so don't know what changed her mind. We're looking forward to meeting him.
> 
> DD#2 is getting ready for Christmas, but also for their trip to Australia the day after Christmas. We bought her some new luggage to use for the trip so she'll be packing Christmas Day probably...we're having our celebration Christmas Eve Day and evening so she and her son will have Christmas Day to get ready to go. They'll be very thankful for the warmth, I'm sure.


Busy week for you, but glad your work assignment is wrapping up for now. Exciting to be meeting DD#1s new boyfriend and also exciting DD#2 and so are heading out to Australia. Fun times! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are beautiful. Made me feel better seeing them after watching the news today; the world around us just gets scarier every day.


It truly does, doesn't it? :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

I think I have a pattern for that cable warmer, I shall have to look through my files! Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I think I have a pattern for that cable warmer, I shall have to look through my files! Thanks for posting that!!


It really makes a lovely cover! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just a quick note to let you know that our dear Tea Party Host, Sam, is in the hospital. He traveled from Ohio with his daughter and family to attend a wedding of granddaughter in the Indianapolis area and ended up with a COPD episode that landed him in the ER and then admitted. I believe he's hoping to get out today. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> When Santa brings cortisone for a present makes me wonder if you have been a good girl. :^)
> Hoping it bring you relief quickly.


You're probably right! 
Jinx I found out something yesterday.... when I knotted my rice sock and made the whole thing smaller and tighter, I couldn't even touch it when I took it out of the microwave. It was hotter than Hades. Seems to have something to do with mass, I can understand now why it might catch on fire. Wow, learn something everyday...xox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know that our dear Tea Party Host, Sam, is in the hospital. He traveled from Ohio with his daughter and family to attend a wedding of granddaughter in the Indianapolis area and ended up with a COPD episode that landed him in the ER and then admitted. I believe he's hoping to get out today. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


Such a nice man, will keep him in my thoughts and hope he is doing better. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the shots works. Come on over Camberley is full of hot waterbottlesand as Angela says some with fancy jackets. xxxxx


How long will it take me if I walk! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. We are 30 degrees warmer today than yesterday. (18 or -8) Granddaughter and I went out to return some Christmas gifts last night. I did not find it extremely cold. If I see something I think might be a good present I buy it and then the week before Christmas I find something better and I get to return the first thing. But if I did not buy the first thing I would end up not finding anything better. That ever happen to you?


Out here, many give $$$$ for Christmas so they can do the mad rush for Boxing Day sales, it seems so un-Christmas like, but to each their own.. customer service where I was yesterday was almost out the door!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know that our dear Tea Party Host, Sam, is in the hospital. He traveled from Ohio with his daughter and family to attend a wedding of granddaughter in the Indianapolis area and ended up with a COPD episode that landed him in the ER and then admitted. I believe he's hoping to get out today. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


Thanks for letting us know, Rookie. Will definitely add him to my prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


What a beautiful mix, do the roses have any scent? I know the eucalyptus will!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me on all that Londy says. xxxooo


Thanks everyone for your wishes, it hurts "different' today. I'll go easy on it and use lots of ice! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you for having a lazy week. Mine is sort of that way, too. I met two of my knitting friends yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours and that's really all I have on the calendar this week. Today Mr. Ric and I are planning a late lunch at a yummy seafood place we enjoy. I think I'm going to do some grocery shopping today, too, but that's it. Might try dusting my house one of these days and possibly cleaning the bathroom, but don't want to overexert myself. :sm01: Love you all lots! xxxooo


Lunch with Mr. Ric, what a lovely way to spend your day! Enjoy!xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Lunch with Mr. Ric, what a lovely way to spend your day! Enjoy!xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Off I go today to do the last appointments before Christmas. Hope you're all caught up and ready for the big day. Sending happy Christmas thoughts to you all! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Weve been at the hospital for 7 hrs....Ive knitted a dolls dress, while I was waiting. We are back tomorrow and then picking up GS2 to take him to get his Christmas pressies for the family. I hppe he remembers to take his money out with him this year!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just because.....


AWWWWWWW best thing in the world a lovely dog the cat looks cute too.....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


They are gorgeous.


----------



## jinx

I am glad you did not have a fire. I had mentioned the fire on the forum when it happened. No one seemed to believe me. I think you may have hit on the reason for the fire. If I do it again I will eliminate the knot until after it is heated.


Islander said:


> You're probably right!
> Jinx I found out something yesterday.... when I knotted my rice sock and made the whole thing smaller and tighter, I couldn't even touch it when I took it out of the microwave. It was hotter than Hades. Seems to have something to do with mass, I can understand now why it might catch on fire. Wow, learn something everyday...xox


----------



## jinx

I agree 100%.


Islander said:


> Such a nice man, will keep him in my thoughts and hope he is doing better. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. We are 30 degrees warmer today than yesterday. (18 or -8) Granddaughter and I went out to return some Christmas gifts last night. I did not find it extremely cold. If I see something I think might be a good present I buy it and then the week before Christmas I find something better and I get to return the first thing. But if I did not buy the first thing I would end up not finding anything better. That ever happen to you?


Yes!


----------



## jinx

$$$ is what 2 grandsons said they would like best. I thought about it as I ask what they wanted and I should give them what they want, but. Anyhow, the oldest said he would use the money to get a Gerber, and the youngest mentioned yesterday that he has a Letterman's jacket on layaway. So I got the Gerber and the jacket and I am all set. It would have been much cheaper to give cash. :^)


Islander said:


> Out here, many give $$$$ for Christmas so they can do the mad rush for Boxing Day sales, it seems so un-Christmas like, but to each their own.. customer service where I was yesterday was almost out the door!


----------



## lifeline

A quick question; I'm making a baby hat using 3 colours and changing the colour every 3 rows. Would you count the cast on row as a row or count three rows after casting on?


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


Beautiful


----------



## jinx

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=10292 take your pick. I like her blog because she knows the difference between knit and crochet. Google knit and you are sure to get knit and crochet.


----------



## binkbrice

Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


----------



## jinx

What a wonderful picture. Thank both of you for sharing.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Weve been at the hospital for 7 hrs....Ive knitted a dolls dress, while I was waiting. We are back tomorrow and then picking up GS2 to take him to get his Christmas pressies for the family. I hppe he remembers to take his money out with him this year!


That's an incredibly long wait!!! Good job you had your knitting with you.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> $$$ is what 2 grandsons said they would like best. I thought about it as I ask what they wanted and I should give them what they want, but. Anyhow, the oldest said he would use the money to get a Gerber, and the youngest mentioned yesterday that he has a Letterman's jacket on layaway. So I got the Gerber and the jacket and I am all set. It would have been much cheaper to give cash. :^)


But if it's not putting you out of pocket it's lovely that they have what they want.
Off to Google what a Gerber is...


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


Sweet picture :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> $$$ is what 2 grandsons said they would like best. I thought about it as I ask what they wanted and I should give them what they want, but. Anyhow, the oldest said he would use the money to get a Gerber, and the youngest mentioned yesterday that he has a Letterman's jacket on layaway. So I got the Gerber and the jacket and I am all set. It would have been much cheaper to give cash. :^)


What is a Gerber?


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> What is a Gerber?


Having Googled it I think it is a make of penknife


----------



## jinx

This is a Gerber . https://www.walmart.com/ip/140400043


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


Wow that got there quickly, I didn't expect it to arrive before Christmas, so pleased he likes it even though it's not the same as the other one. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Missed you again. The boys have finally gone home, and I am about to go off to my last meeting of the year. I'll catch up tomorrow I hope.


----------



## SaxonLady

On day 20 on my Connections advent calendar I found WORKMANSHIP.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and -7'C (19'F) Snow expected again.
> Our standby/night shift schedule was posted yesterday and I am scheduled to work Sept 25 to Oct 1 2017. The boss said to trade with one of my co-workers. One said NO outright and the other was willing to trade 3 weekends for that one week!!! I'm willing to do the shift from Vancouver. It will cost the company in long distance charges (about $1000). So how much do they want me to work that week???
> There was a grievance meeting yesterday about this same issue this year. That one day cost the company $10,000 to cover the costs of the mediator and the boss, the boss's boss, and the boss's, boss's boss all had to come in from their vacations for the meeting.
> January 1 I can put in my vacation request.
> Tonight is Knit Night. And Bella-kitty got me up at 3am to open the window. I guess she heard something outside. It's going to be a GOOOD day.


A bit mean to start saying NO this far in advance!!!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just have to brave the grocery store before Christmas. The rest of my shopping is done and I don't have to go to a parking lot until Boxing Day.


Yay!! I'm pretty much in the same place but then I'm going out for Christmas dinner!!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My brother's is just after Christmas. He never liked that his birthday was always rolled in with Christmas celebrations and he didn't get a separate day for himself.


We have always tried to make an extra fuss of Sam's birthday as it is so near Christmas, 18th, but it could have been worse, she was due on Christmas Eve!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Wales. Just had a quick catch up so - get better all who need to, ahh to pretty pictures, keep warm those in the cold and hope you find your hot water bottles. Sorry if I have missed anything or anyone. Actually got an appointment with the doctor this morning, rang at 8.30 appointment 9.20. That got us moving. Need to go back tomorrow for a full MOT with the nurse. BP, bloods and anything else they think of between now and then. Hey ho and a merry Christmas. Got home got dinner for the next few days, ate todays and am now sitting down exhausted.Even DH helped with the meals. I don't think he meant to get involved but he was loitering around me so got him peeling potatoes and carrots. He was hanging around later on so got him mashing potatoes and putting it on the pie. That will teach him not to get under my feet. Well will catch up with the rest of my e-mails now, see you later. xxx


Well done for getting DH involved! Are you feeling poorly hun or is this a regular check up? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


How beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you for having a lazy week. Mine is sort of that way, too. I met two of my knitting friends yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours and that's really all I have on the calendar this week. Today Mr. Ric and I are planning a late lunch at a yummy seafood place we enjoy. I think I'm going to do some grocery shopping today, too, but that's it. Might try dusting my house one of these days and possibly cleaning the bathroom, but don't want to overexert myself. :sm01: Love you all lots! xxxooo


My mum always used to say that the dust would still be here long after we are gone and to live life and not spend it dusting!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Another cool (but warmer) day, but still no sunshine. I'm feeling very deprived. Today, we have DGS during Christmas break while his Mom works so we'll do some last minute shopping for his cousins (he loves being in on a secret and is very good at keeping them as far as I can tell) and maybe make some cookies. The beds are stripped and sheets in the wash to be remade for guests coming on Thursday. I need to order my new work computer to get the expense in this tax year and also clean up some other bookkeeping and bookwork. I have all of the assignments done - just need to turn in some papers next week. I'll probably start another project after the new year, but it won't have nearly the crazy deadlines as the year-end and benefits enrollment time frames have.
> 
> We're meeting DD#1's new boyfriend over Christmas. The last I saw her (at the Angel of Hope ceremony) she was going to wait until the January-February birthday parties to bring him around so don't know what changed her mind. We're looking forward to meeting him.
> 
> DD#2 is getting ready for Christmas, but also for their trip to Australia the day after Christmas. We bought her some new luggage to use for the trip so she'll be packing Christmas Day probably...we're having our celebration Christmas Eve Day and evening so she and her son will have Christmas Day to get ready to go. They'll be very thankful for the warmth, I'm sure.


Could be DD1 is getting a bit serious.........!! I am very happy for her and her son if that is the case!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know that our dear Tea Party Host, Sam, is in the hospital. He traveled from Ohio with his daughter and family to attend a wedding of granddaughter in the Indianapolis area and ended up with a COPD episode that landed him in the ER and then admitted. I believe he's hoping to get out today. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


Thanks for the heads up dear and I hope he gets over this before Christmas, bless him!! x


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Weve been at the hospital for 7 hrs....Ive knitted a dolls dress, while I was waiting. We are back tomorrow and then picking up GS2 to take him to get his Christmas pressies for the family. I hppe he remembers to take his money out with him this year!


My gs is a real meanie, never carries money, just like his mum!!! Having said that, I forgot to mention when I was moaning about him on Saturday that his end of term report was absolutely brilliant (sorry for boasting!) Maybe it went to his head and made him naughty!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> $$$ is what 2 grandsons said they would like best. I thought about it as I ask what they wanted and I should give them what they want, but. Anyhow, the oldest said he would use the money to get a Gerber, and the youngest mentioned yesterday that he has a Letterman's jacket on layaway. So I got the Gerber and the jacket and I am all set. It would have been much cheaper to give cash. :^)


It's the Brits turn, what's a Gerber?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


Oh how cute is that?! Barny, you're a sweetie!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This is a Gerber . https://www.walmart.com/ip/140400043


Ok, I should have read on before I asked! Can you knit with it, if not, what's the point?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> On day 20 on my Connections advent calendar I found WORKMANSHIP.


Indeed and like all your other 'words', it applies to each and every one of us!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

I am going up to town with Jill tomorrow so I may not get on until later in the day. Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


What a wonderful boy Michael is becoming. Thankyou Barny for making him happy. He is special.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> My gs is a real meanie, never carries money, just like his mum!!! Having said that, I forgot to mention when I was moaning about him on Saturday that his end of term report was absolutely brilliant (sorry for boasting!) Maybe it went to his head and made him naughty!!!


Good for you boasting, thats what we all do. I found that when GS1 started Senior school he started the same way with GS2 who was still in primary. He seemed to thin He was much older and more clever....Grandma sharp showed him the error of his ways. :sm17:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that got there quickly, I didn't expect it to arrive before Christmas, so pleased he likes it even though it's not the same as the other one. xx


Oh his smile was priceless! He loves it and it's his thank you so much! Sorry about adding it three times but I don't have my readers on so I couldn't see. Hehehe I just noticed that he matches my iPad!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well done for getting DH involved! Are you feeling poorly hun or is this a regular check up? xxxx


I've been so tired lately and my skin on my scalp and neck is all dry and patchy and itchy and sore. I was fed up with itching, went to see the doc. who ordered the MOT as there might be underlying problems. We will see after tomorrow or when the tests come back. xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ok, I should have read on before I asked! Can you knit with it, if not, what's the point?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ha ha. I do not think he cares if it knits or not. 
He is the older brother who always bossed his younger brother around and poked fun of him. I told him to knock it off as little brother was going to be taller and bigger than him. Well, now little brother is the bigger stronger brother and the shoe could be on the other foot, but now they are friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


That is an adorable photo. The doll is wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Could be DD1 is getting a bit serious.........!! I am very happy for her and her son if that is the case!! xxx


DD#1 is the one who lost two babies in 20O9 and ultimately; the marriage. She met him on a dating site--I'm anxious to meet him. DD #2 is sworn off men for awhile after the last two serious relationships turned out going nowhere. I think she'll be out on the dating site after the New Year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> My gs is a real meanie, never carries money, just like his mum!!! Having said that, I forgot to mention when I was moaning about him on Saturday that his end of term report was absolutely brilliant (sorry for boasting!) Maybe it went to his head and made him naughty!!!


Brag away, Grandma.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Weve been at the hospital for 7 hrs....Ive knitted a dolls dress, while I was waiting. We are back tomorrow and then picking up GS2 to take him to get his Christmas pressies for the family. I hppe he remembers to take his money out with him this year!


That's a long time and well done getting the doll's dress knitted. I hope you don't have to be there as long tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> A quick question; I'm making a baby hat using 3 colours and changing the colour every 3 rows. Would you count the cast on row as a row or count three rows after casting on?


I would count 3 rows after the cast on row. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


Oh, it's adorable and he looks so sweet with it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My mum always used to say that the dust would still be here long after we are gone and to live life and not spend it dusting!! xxx


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My gs is a real meanie, never carries money, just like his mum!!! Having said that, I forgot to mention when I was moaning about him on Saturday that his end of term report was absolutely brilliant (sorry for boasting!) Maybe it went to his head and made him naughty!!!


Boast away -- it's well deserved. Maybe he was so relieved he had to let off steam and it came out in his naughtiness to his little sister. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I am going up to town with Jill tomorrow so I may not get on until later in the day. Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Have a fun outing with Jill! Lots of love back to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been so tired lately and my skin on my scalp and neck is all dry and patchy and itchy and sore. I was fed up with itching, went to see the doc. who ordered the MOT as there might be underlying problems. We will see after tomorrow or when the tests come back. xxxx


Hope all is okay and it's an easy fix to take care of all of it. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

martina said:


> Thanks. I went over to sons this evening for a roast dinner which was my first outing since hospital. We did some tidying here then Chris went home. Just wish I'd more energy. Lots to do but just too weary to do much. Still at least I'm home and able to breathe ok till I do more than I should.


Oh Martina, I know exactly what you mean ..... I am still trying to do things for Christmas????, and I am only *just* able to get one thing a *day* done - so I might be ready by next Christmas ????, at the rate things are going! The energy thing is a real killer, I usually feel as if I have all the energy in the world, until I begin doing something - then the energy is out the window; before I have even got part way through whatever I might be working on! ????

I still have a couple of little things I need to do for one of the kids ....... she is getting her first sewing machine (she has been asking for, over the past two years), and grandma is cutting out an easy to sew dress for a "make it yourself teddy" that she made earlier this year - at some kind of show that she was taken to! I am quite looking forward to seeing what creations that she comes up with, because she is quite creative.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh my our sweet Pearly and Kenny.
> May grace, goodness and wellness rain down on you !


Same from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> In starting to worry that I'm running out of time !! I only have till the 23rd ! And there is still alot to do ...... but here is were we are now.


Just keep plodding on, and give an IOU, then give the gift when you have finished it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Coming along lovely, don't rush it, give an IOU if it's not finished. xxx


Wow, I just finished typing the same thing - great minds think alike ....


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We could try and start a forest fire. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Oooooohhhhh ...... don't even joke about that, there have already been some bad fires in the Eastern states, and we still have the rest of the summer to go!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope so, I grew up with an inferiority complex from the kids at school being mean, I was the only girl wearing glasses and was slightly chubby, it blighted my life and I really don't want that for her. I may do _him_ some permanent damage if he doesn't stop!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Yes, a lot of boys turn into monsters, at a certain age! I was fortunate, in that only one boy was brave enough to pick on me, even though my older brother was in my class. The only problem with that was, that he was no help to me - because I was taller, and stronger, than him. So I ended up defending myself, and that showed the boys that they would be wise not to mess with me, but they still wanted to help me with any Physics, or Chemistry problems ...... but only because I was the only girl in those classes! ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Its cold today. Got to take GS2 shopping. I thought I was done....Have a great day...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> AAAAAGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!! Think I am married to Victor Meldrew. He has just dropped his phone and the back and the battery fell out and he threw a wobbly cos it was 'broke'!!! I just picked itup and put it back together again. He has now gone off for his blood test, good job it's not a blood pressure test. Never mind all is quiet for a few minutes until he comes back. Better go and get ready to tackle the shops. xx


That sounds like a lot of men - a lot of them really think the mobile phones break really easily!???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, off to give my armful of blood this morning then think I will do the 'man thing' and have to recover for the rest of the day, although ideas for knitting have dried up at the moment so I'm just doing odds and sods, i.e. cowboy cactus in a pot, and elf in a pot. I should be doing the ironing but haven't got the energy. See you later, enjoy the shortest day. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just because.....


That is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just got these from a WI friend .....


Very nice ...


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Another cool (but warmer) day, but still no sunshine. I'm feeling very deprived. Today, we have DGS during Christmas break while his Mom works so we'll do some last minute shopping for his cousins (he loves being in on a secret and is very good at keeping them as far as I can tell) and maybe make some cookies. The beds are stripped and sheets in the wash to be remade for guests coming on Thursday. I need to order my new work computer to get the expense in this tax year and also clean up some other bookkeeping and bookwork. I have all of the assignments done - just need to turn in some papers next week. I'll probably start another project after the new year, but it won't have nearly the crazy deadlines as the year-end and benefits enrollment time frames have.
> 
> We're meeting DD#1's new boyfriend over Christmas. The last I saw her (at the Angel of Hope ceremony) she was going to wait until the January-February birthday parties to bring him around so don't know what changed her mind. We're looking forward to meeting him.
> 
> DD#2 is getting ready for Christmas, but also for their trip to Australia the day after Christmas. We bought her some new luggage to use for the trip so she'll be packing Christmas Day probably...we're having our celebration Christmas Eve Day and evening so she and her son will have Christmas Day to get ready to go. They'll be very thankful for the warmth, I'm sure.


Just remind them that if they visit any beaches, it would be in their interest, to use sunscreen liberally, and wear clothes that will give protection to their skin; and don't be in too much of a hurry to swim anywhere along the East Coast. They might even be better off swimming in Pools - there are usually no sharks, or crocodiles in them!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm thinking of Purley and Kenny today. I wish them love.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm thinking of Purley and Kenny today. I wish them love.


Ditto from me, also!

I really hope their health is much improved, in the New Year; they so deserve a better deal than they have had this last year! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been so tired lately and my skin on my scalp and neck is all dry and patchy and itchy and sore. I was fed up with itching, went to see the doc. who ordered the MOT as there might be underlying problems. We will see after tomorrow or when the tests come back. xxxx


Hope he finds something easily remedied and is gentle with you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ha ha. I do not think he cares if it knits or not.
> He is the older brother who always bossed his younger brother around and poked fun of him. I told him to knock it off as little brother was going to be taller and bigger than him. Well, now little brother is the bigger stronger brother and the shoe could be on the other foot, but now they are friends.


I love a happy ending! ???? xx


----------



## Xiang

I am so tired, I have had to keep shaking myself, to stay awake! Over the last 3days, we have had the plumbers, and electricians, working up on the roof, so now our Solar hot water has been repaired, and we have also had Solar panels installed on our roof; and we should now be able to reduce our electricity bill, by a nice amount - we will be keeping an eye on it anyway, just to see if there is a difference.

On that notes, I am now signing off, and perhaps going to bed! So I hope everyony has a good day, and everyone with health wobbles .... I hope they disappear, and you all feel much better! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 is the one who lost two babies in 20O9 and ultimately; the marriage. She met him on a dating site--I'm anxious to meet him. DD #2 is sworn off men for awhile after the last two serious relationships turned out going nowhere. I think she'll be out on the dating site after the New Year.


Good luck to both of them, it's a jungle out there or so I'm told!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Boast away -- it's well deserved. Maybe he was so relieved he had to let off steam and it came out in his naughtiness to his little sister. xxxooo


Yeah or he thought he was so clever he would get away with it. Not with this Grandma!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh Martina, I know exactly what you mean ..... I am still trying to do things for Christmas????, and I am only *just* able to get one thing a *day* done - so I might be ready by next Christmas ????, at the rate things are going! The energy thing is a real killer, I usually feel as if I have all the energy in the world, until I begin doing something - then the energy is out the window; before I have even got part way through whatever I might be working on! ????
> 
> I still have a couple of little things I need to do for one of the kids ....... she is getting her first sewing machine (she has been asking for, over the past two years), and grandma is cutting out an easy to sew dress for a "make it yourself teddy" that she made earlier this year - at some kind of show that she was taken to! I am quite looking forward to seeing what creations that she comes up with, because she is quite creative.


Oh how lovely, another seamstress in your family!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm thinking of Purley and Kenny today. I wish them love.


From me too Susan, no one should have to suffer what they are going through but at least medical science is,hopefully doing its best for them Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm almost ready to go out but just wanted to say 'good morning ' from a grey and chilly London! I must also tell you about star wars! I have no idea how they did it but they had Peter cushing playing quite a big part and he died a few years back!! So clever what they can do these days and they say that the camera never lies! It was an all round good film and I really enjoyed it! Right, I'm off now, catch you later, have a good one everyone, love yas!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am so glad the shortest day is here. I am looking forward to the increase in daylight hours. Just knowing the worse is over gives me a bit of energy.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, off to give my armful of blood this morning then think I will do the 'man thing' and have to recover for the rest of the day, although ideas for knitting have dried up at the moment so I'm just doing odds and sods, i.e. cowboy cactus in a pot, and elf in a pot. I should be doing the ironing but haven't got the energy. See you later, enjoy the shortest day. xx


----------



## jinx

Keep us up to date on your electric bill. I am interested in how much solar power you can capture. Solar panels are not real popular around here.


Xiang said:


> I am so tired, I have had to keep shaking myself, to stay awake! Over the last 3days, we have had the plumbers, and electricians, working up on the roof, so now our Solar hot water has been repaired, and we have also had Solar panels installed on our roof; and we should now be able to reduce our electricity bill, by a nice amount - we will be keeping an eye on it anyway, just to see if there is a difference.
> 
> On that notes, I am now signing off, and perhaps going to bed! So I hope everyony has a good day, and everyone with health wobbles .... I hope they disappear, and you all feel much better! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Not much to do today, just a bit of laundry and tidying up.

Healing vibes to Pearlie and Kenny xxx

He everyone is having a good day, stay warm, dry and safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh how cute is that?! Barny, you're a sweetie!! xxxx


What she said, it is adorable and such a lovely colour. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, off to give my armful of blood this morning then think I will do the 'man thing' and have to recover for the rest of the day, although ideas for knitting have dried up at the moment so I'm just doing odds and sods, i.e. cowboy cactus in a pot, and elf in a pot. I should be doing the ironing but haven't got the energy. See you later, enjoy the shortest day. xx


Definitely need to rest for at least 10 days, that what's Mr P reckons xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Some things are the same the world around. Always laundry and a bit of tiding up to do. I have elves that come in over nite and mess things up just so I have something to do the next day. ;^


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Not much to do today, just a bit of laundry and tidying up.
> 
> Healing vibes to Pearlie and Kenny xxx
> )
> He everyone is having a good day, stay warm, dry and safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Some things are the same the world around. Always laundry and a bit of tiding up to do. I have elves that come in over nite and mess things up just so I have something to do the next day. ;^


I know those elves, I think one of mine has four muddy paws! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely need to rest for at least 10 days, that what's Mr P reckons xxx


Human pin cushion dropping in, at least 10 days it took 5 attempts to get blood out of me and two nurses. Good job I don't mind needles. Off to do dinner now. xxx


----------



## jinx

My little corner of the world was a happy place for a little while this a.m. I finished wrapping my presents. I cleaned up the mess, and put the paper and supplies in the back of the closet. Sigh, done for another year. Then I straightened up in the kitchen and found one present I missed, straightened the living room and found another. Then I remembered I have two presents that I had not received yet. Deep deep sigh, I can dig out all the supplies again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear for now, but more snow on the way. This is shaping up to be a real Canadian winter. I had a wonderful Knit Night. There were 3 new ladies there, who were a hoot. And a couple of the old regulars showed up too. We were squeezing lots of yarn, doing a bit of knitting (and un-knitting), yakking, and eating cheesecake. And I didn't get any on my yarn !!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world was a happy place for a little while this a.m. I finished wrapping my presents. I cleaned up the mess, and put the paper and supplies in the back of the closet. Sigh, done for another year. Then I straightened up in the kitchen and found one present I missed, straightened the living room and found another. Then I remembered I have two presents that I had not received yet. Deep deep sigh, I can dig out all the supplies again.


One year I found half a dozen presents hidden in the basement. Unfortunately I found them just before Easter. So long as it isn't Christmas eve, you're doing better than me. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Human pin cushion dropping in, at least 10 days it took 5 attempts to get blood out of me and two nurses. Good job I don't mind needles. Off to do dinner now. xxx


Oh dear, you're like my mum. And she gets horrible bruises too when that happens. Hopefully they got enough for their purposes and you don't have to do it again anytime soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I know those elves, I think one of mine has four muddy paws! xxx


But does Bentley unwrap presents? I have one of those elves. There is no Catnip in those presents, I swear, so leave them alone. :sm17:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh how lovely, another seamstress in your family!! Xxx


I'm hoping, and I will try to begin gently; so that I don't scare her from doing something that could be really beneficial to her. I'm still hoping that at least one of them will want to learn to knit. The twins are now big enough, that I can begin to knit while they are here (or possibly even at their place)! ???????????????? Although I might need to have a few drinks ????????????????????????, before I am comfortable to have my yarn out while they are around; they are such little imps ????????????, sometimes, but they are also so loving ????????!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Not much to do today, just a bit of laundry and tidying up.
> 
> Healing vibes to Pearlie and Kenny xxx
> 
> He everyone is having a good day, stay warm, dry and safe. xx


I'll echo those vibes and add my own healing vibes to Pearlie and Kenny. May 2017 be a better year for them than 2016 has been.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Keep us up to date on your electric bill. I am interested in how much solar power you can capture. Solar panels are not real popular around here.


It's very popular here. Unfortunately Ontario Hydro has made it easy only for the big solar farms. The panels that you put on your own house have to be on a separate circuit and most people can't afford to re-wire their house to accommodate the separate circuitry. The provinces out east don';t have that requirement, they just have 2 way meters. If you make more electricity than you use, your meter runs the other way.
I have 3 of the big solar farms within a few minutes drive.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm almost ready to go out but just wanted to say 'good morning ' from a grey and chilly London! I must also tell you about star wars! I have no idea how they did it but they had Peter cushing playing quite a big part and he died a few years back!! So clever what they can do these days and they say that the camera never lies! It was an all round good film and I really enjoyed it! Right, I'm off now, catch you later, have a good one everyone, love yas!! ???? Xxxx


It's amazing what they can do. I wonder how long until the computer generates all the people in the movie? Video games are getting close.

I hope the Star Wars movie was good. It opens here on Wednesday night. I won't go that night, but I hope to see it soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am so tired, I have had to keep shaking myself, to stay awake! Over the last 3days, we have had the plumbers, and electricians, working up on the roof, so now our Solar hot water has been repaired, and we have also had Solar panels installed on our roof; and we should now be able to reduce our electricity bill, by a nice amount - we will be keeping an eye on it anyway, just to see if there is a difference.
> 
> On that notes, I am now signing off, and perhaps going to bed! So I hope everyony has a good day, and everyone with health wobbles .... I hope they disappear, and you all feel much better! xoxoxo


Have a good sleep, wake refreshed and hopefully you can get everything that you want done before Christmas.
I hope the renovations don;'t disturb you too much,


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm almost ready to go out but just wanted to say 'good morning ' from a grey and chilly London! I must also tell you about star wars! I have no idea how they did it but they had Peter cushing playing quite a big part and he died a few years back!! So clever what they can do these days and they say that the camera never lies! It was an all round good film and I really enjoyed it! Right, I'm off now, catch you later, have a good one everyone, love yas!! ???? Xxxx


CGI - Computer-generated Imaging, and Animation; they would have used a very clear image of him, then used animation technology, to get the correct movements for any role that his image was expected to perform. I think that the people who make the films, using those techniques, are extremely talented! This technique was also used in the film "Avatar", for some of the animals, and plants.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, damp Wales, off to give my armful of blood this morning then think I will do the 'man thing' and have to recover for the rest of the day, although ideas for knitting have dried up at the moment so I'm just doing odds and sods, i.e. cowboy cactus in a pot, and elf in a pot. I should be doing the ironing but haven't got the energy. See you later, enjoy the shortest day. xx


Ok, I want to know what an elf in a pot is?
The ironing will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Its cold today. Got to take GS2 shopping. I thought I was done....Have a great day...


Enjoy your day with GS2 and try not to get too jostled by the shopping crowds.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I am so glad the shortest day is here. I am looking forward to the increase in daylight hours. Just knowing the worse is over gives me a bit of energy.


I hope the days get longer, with much more sunshine, for you; and that you do begin to feel more energetic! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oooooohhhhh ...... don't even joke about that, there have already been some bad fires in the Eastern states, and we still have the rest of the summer to go!


Forest fires are a bad topic up here as well after last summer.


----------



## jinx

Enjoy your dinner. You deserve a special treat. I hope they gave you a sticker for being a good girl thru the procedure.


Barn-dweller said:


> Human pin cushion dropping in, at least 10 days it took 5 attempts to get blood out of me and two nurses. Good job I don't mind needles. Off to do dinner now. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been so tired lately and my skin on my scalp and neck is all dry and patchy and itchy and sore. I was fed up with itching, went to see the doc. who ordered the MOT as there might be underlying problems. We will see after tomorrow or when the tests come back. xxxx


I feel for you. I have allergies that get so bad I scratch patches of my skin off. I hope your's turns out to be something manageable.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great short day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad to hear attendance at knit night is picking up. Sounds like a wonderful time.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear for now, but more snow on the way. This is shaping up to be a real Canadian winter. I had a wonderful Knit Night. There were 3 new ladies there, who were a hoot. And a couple of the old regulars showed up too. We were squeezing lots of yarn, doing a bit of knitting (and un-knitting), yakking, and eating cheesecake. And I didn't get any on my yarn !!!


----------



## jinx

Thanks. This year has been the worse as far as lack of energy goes. I have taken to standing out in the below zero temps to get several minutes of real sunlight. Hubby thinks that is great as I shovel the deck and walk while I am outdoors.


Xiang said:


> I hope the days get longer, with much more sunshine, for you; and that you do begin to feel more energetic! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Ok, I want to know what an elf in a pot is?
> The ironing will still be there tomorrow.


It's a knitted flower pot with a knitted elf in it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Enjoy your dinner. You deserve a special treat. I hope they gave you a sticker for being a good girl thru the procedure.


No they didn't. xx????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Keep us up to date on your electric bill. I am interested in how much solar power you can capture. Solar panels are not real popular around here.


We are interested also; especially as the woman living next door to me has double the panels we have, and it doesn't seem to be decreasing her power bill at all! DH and I are going to be attempting to alter the way we use our power; from using any heavy power using appliances whenever we want to, to keeping any of those appliances only during the daylight hours, when the solar power is being produced. If we had been able to get a solar system that allowed us to leave the power grid, we would never have to worry about how, or when, we were using our power stores, the excess would have been stored in battery packs. Unfortunately we were unable to do that, so we are suck with the power grid, as backup to our own power; the main problem with that is that we will still be affected by any blackouts that happen in our region! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world was a happy place for a little while this a.m. I finished wrapping my presents. I cleaned up the mess, and put the paper and supplies in the back of the closet. Sigh, done for another year. Then I straightened up in the kitchen and found one present I missed, straightened the living room and found another. Then I remembered I have two presents that I had not received yet. Deep deep sigh, I can dig out all the supplies again.


I always remember something that was not done, and was needed, for Christmas - and it is usually far too late for me to get that particular item done ........ after all, there is always next year, isn't there? hahahaha :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear for now, but more snow on the way. This is shaping up to be a real Canadian winter. I had a wonderful Knit Night. There were 3 new ladies there, who were a hoot. And a couple of the old regulars showed up too. We were squeezing lots of yarn, doing a bit of knitting (and un-knitting), yakking, and eating cheesecake. And I didn't get any on my yarn !!!


Well done, that was very clever of you! I ALWAYS manage to get something,, of whatever I may have been holding in my hand, deposited somewhere on the project I happen to be working on; so I don't eat and try to knit (or anything else) anymore, and now my projects stay clean! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> But does Bentley unwrap presents? I have one of those elves. There is no Catnip in those presents, I swear, so leave them alone. :sm17:


A friend of mine has two young dogs, who ended up in the Animal Hospital, after making a meal of two packs of chocolate covered almonds and sultanas. I think they were in hospital, under close observation for at least 3 days, and happily, the last time my friend posted, the pups were feeling much better, but still needed to stay until the improvement brought them closer to a healthier state, before they were deemed well enough to be home, and not needing as much monitoring!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Forest fires are a bad topic up here as well after last summer.


Yes, those fires were on our news, for a day or two, and they were terrible!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Rookie for the update on Sam, I have just popped into the Tea Party and sent him best wishes. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

It sounds like most of us are misplacing Christmas presents. I have just been into town and done what I thought was the last bits of shopping, only to get home to find that I had arranged for one of the gifts to be delivered to a store town which we had just walked past!!! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> What she said, it is adorable and such a lovely colour. xxx


I wonder how I knew you would like the color!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. Some things are the same the world around. Always laundry and a bit of tiding up to do. I have elves that come in over nite and mess things up just so I have something to do the next day. ;^


The elves hear are just up to mischief moving things so we feel like we are loosing the plot!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie for the update on Sam, I have just popped into the Tea Party and sent him best wishes. xx


He's home now, thanks be to God. We're always happy when current (and new friends) stop in for a but.


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I apparently am off to make cookies with all the kids....this is going to be interesting!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> He's home now, thanks be to God. We're always happy when current (and new friends) stop in for a but.


Glad to hear same is out of the hospital!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> Glad to hear same is out of the hospital!


Sam not same stupid autocorrect!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I am so glad the shortest day is here. I am looking forward to the increase in daylight hours. Just knowing the worse is over gives me a bit of energy.


I agree dear!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Human pin cushion dropping in, at least 10 days it took 5 attempts to get blood out of me and two nurses. Good job I don't mind needles. Off to do dinner now. xxx


Is that 10 days before you get results? I'd say it's scandalous but it's the same down here. Hope it's good news when you get it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My little corner of the world was a happy place for a little while this a.m. I finished wrapping my presents. I cleaned up the mess, and put the paper and supplies in the back of the closet. Sigh, done for another year. Then I straightened up in the kitchen and found one present I missed, straightened the living room and found another. Then I remembered I have two presents that I had not received yet. Deep deep sigh, I can dig out all the supplies again.


Isn't that just the way? Hey ho and away we go!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a knitted flower pot with a knitted elf in it. xx


Does what it says on the tin?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely time up in London with Jil! We had a very nice lunch in the heart of Chinatown in Soho and then just wandered about with millions of others! Had a brief look in John Lewis to find our usual coffee spot is now a Lebanese cafe, it looks completely different!!! We went to find a restaurant in Covent garden, for which I had a dinner and comedy show voucher but the waitress said they had nothing until the New year but to come back and see the manager after 4pm, which we did. He could not have been more charming and said there was no problem is fitting us in on our chosen date, 30th December. He then cemented the deal with a glass of wine on the house. Oh what a perfect day!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

This poor little cookie is all that's left


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time up in London with Jil! We had a very nice lunch in the heart of Chinatown in Soho and then just wandered about with millions of others! Had a brief look in John Lewis to find our usual coffee spot is now a Lebanese cafe, it looks completely different!!! We went to find a restaurant in Covent garden, for which I had a dinner and comedy show voucher but the waitress said they had nothing until the New year but to come back and see the manager after 4pm, which we did. He could not have been more charming and said there was no problem is fitting us in on our chosen date, 30th December. He then cemented the deal with a glass of wine on the house. Oh what a perfect day!!! xxxxx


Woo hoo result!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> This poor little cookie is all that's left


Oh bless him!! I guess they turned out well then?!! DH just read a bit out from his book about crepes, gave me the tummy rumbles so I have just had three lovely pancakes for tea, yummy!!!xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him!! I guess they turned out well then?!! DH just read a bit out from his book about crepes, gave me the tummy rumbles so I have just had three lovely pancakes for tea, yummy!!!xxxx


From scratch even I am amazed that they turned out so good!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Is that 10 days before you get results? I'd say it's scandalous but it's the same down here. Hope it's good news when you get it!! xxxx


No 10 days to recover, I get the results Friday. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Does what it says on the tin?!!! xxxx


Yep. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time up in London with Jil! We had a very nice lunch in the heart of Chinatown in Soho and then just wandered about with millions of others! Had a brief look in John Lewis to find our usual coffee spot is now a Lebanese cafe, it looks completely different!!! We went to find a restaurant in Covent garden, for which I had a dinner and comedy show voucher but the waitress said they had nothing until the New year but to come back and see the manager after 4pm, which we did. He could not have been more charming and said there was no problem is fitting us in on our chosen date, 30th December. He then cemented the deal with a glass of wine on the house. Oh what a perfect day!!! xxxxx


Sounds a great day and something to look forward to after Christmas. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> This poor little cookie is all that's left


They didn't last long. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Is that 10 days before you get results? I'd say it's scandalous but it's the same down here. Hope it's good news when you get it!! xxxx


Mr P has a bloid test Monday and the doctor rang with the results today. We are so lucky here we have a brilliant doctors. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Ditto from me, also!
> 
> I really hope their health is much improved, in the New Year; they so deserve a better deal than they have had this last year! xoxoxo


And from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yeah or he thought he was so clever he would get away with it. Not with this Grandma!! :sm09: xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I am so glad the shortest day is here. I am looking forward to the increase in daylight hours. Just knowing the worse is over gives me a bit of energy.


Me, too!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Human pin cushion dropping in, at least 10 days it took 5 attempts to get blood out of me and two nurses. Good job I don't mind needles. Off to do dinner now. xxx


Ouch!!! Yes, 10 days at a minimum. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear for now, but more snow on the way. This is shaping up to be a real Canadian winter. I had a wonderful Knit Night. There were 3 new ladies there, who were a hoot. And a couple of the old regulars showed up too. We were squeezing lots of yarn, doing a bit of knitting (and un-knitting), yakking, and eating cheesecake. And I didn't get any on my yarn !!!


Sounds like a wonderful knit night! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely time up in London with Jil! We had a very nice lunch in the heart of Chinatown in Soho and then just wandered about with millions of others! Had a brief look in John Lewis to find our usual coffee spot is now a Lebanese cafe, it looks completely different!!! We went to find a restaurant in Covent garden, for which I had a dinner and comedy show voucher but the waitress said they had nothing until the New year but to come back and see the manager after 4pm, which we did. He could not have been more charming and said there was no problem is fitting us in on our chosen date, 30th December. He then cemented the deal with a glass of wine on the house. Oh what a perfect day!!! xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No 10 days to recover, I get the results Friday. xxxx


I hope they're good and that the doctor can figure out what's going on. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Human pin cushion dropping in, at least 10 days it took 5 attempts to get blood out of me and two nurses. Good job I don't mind needles. Off to do dinner now. xxx





jinx said:


> Enjoy your dinner. You deserve a special treat. I hope they gave you a sticker for being a good girl thru the procedure.


Trish or myself should have been there, taking your blood ....... I'm sure we could have been much gentler on your arms! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Trish or myself should have been there, taking your blood ....... I'm sure we could have been much gentler on your arms! ????????????


I don't think the nurse was too qualified, she could take blood (sometimes) but couldn't do my BP, she had three tries and then the other one had two attempts, luckily the second time succeeded. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think the nurse was too qualified, she could take blood (sometimes) but couldn't do my BP, she had three tries and then the other one had two attempts, luckily the second time succeeded. xx


Oh no, you poor thing ......... if I need to have any blood tests done, whoever is unlucky enough to get the short straw, has only one chance, and depending on how shaky I am feeling; one other person (nurse or very well trained phlebotomist) might be allowed to have one more shot at a vein, but only in my elbow! I let the people concerned know of my rules also; and then the most experienced blood taker is given my form. No-one has missed the first try, yet! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Oh no, you poor thing ......... if I need to have any blood tests done, whoever is unlucky enough to get the short straw, has only one chance, and depending on how shaky I am feeling; one other person (nurse or very well trained phlebotomist) might be allowed to have one more shot at a vein, but only in my elbow! I let the people concerned know of my rules also; and then the most experienced blood taker is given my form. No-one has missed the first try, yet! ????????????


I dont blame you I hate it when they dig around it hurts like @&$$ and I can't even jump or move as not to make it worse!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> This poor little cookie is all that's left


I'm amazed he stayed around long enough to have his picture taken; I don't suppose he's around any longer :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales, no dinner to prepare as we are on leftovers today so might tackle the ironing this morning,.......... might. See you later. xx


----------



## linkan

Purple's such beautiful flowers , that was very nice. Love the dog and kitty too, so cute. 

Barny you Christmas angel you !
What a cute little man and I love the color! 

Saxy, your finding today is clever as always ! Sooo good and definitely all of us here. 

Gsusan, thank goodness you had something to work on! I think I would have went nuts if I hadn't.


----------



## linkan

So we had to have the heating and air people come look at our outside unit the other day. 
The defrost sensors were found to be bad. They wanted $400. to fix it !!

Uuuuuuuuuuh NO !
so DH being superman that he is, found the make number part # and we looked it up, the part to replace it was only $27.78 ..... that's a heck of a mark up. .!
So we ordered the part online and it came today, and DH fixed it himself !
My boy is wicked smart lol ! 
After tax and shipping the cost was only $38.25 instead of $400. !!!! ???? 
I can't believe how bad these companies try to screw people over. It's so sad. 
Ok back to sewing lol !
Love and hugs
XOXOX
Merry Christmas ????


----------



## linkan

Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.

I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.
> 
> I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


Gorgeous photos of 2 gorgeous girls. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> So we had to have the heating and air people come look at our outside unit the other day.
> The defrost sensors were found to be bad. They wanted $400. to fix it !!
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuh NO !
> so DH being superman that he is, found the make number part # and we looked it up, the part to replace it was only $27.78 ..... that's a heck of a mark up. .!
> So we ordered the part online and it came today, and DH fixed it himself !
> My boy is wicked smart lol !
> After tax and shipping the cost was only $38.25 instead of $400. !!!! ????
> I can't believe how bad these companies try to screw people over. It's so sad.
> Ok back to sewing lol !
> Love and hugs
> 
> XOXOX
> Merry Christmas ????


Well done DH xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, its rainy and windy. We are going to have an easy day today.


----------



## martina

Good morning from a foggy Romford. My sister is en route, my eldest has gone to meet her at Kings Cross so she should be here in about an hour. Have a good day all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, just a slight frost overnight. Going to ice my Christmas cake today, attack the ironing and then do a bit of sewing. Or I could start to knit a pair of socks.

Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Good morning from a foggy Romford. My sister is en route, my eldest has gone to meet her at Kings Cross so she should be here in about an hour. Have a good day all.


Good morning Martina, how are you feeling? Is your sister coming to stay with you for Christmas? Hope you don't have to go out if it is foggy. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So we had to have the heating and air people come look at our outside unit the other day.
> The defrost sensors were found to be bad. They wanted $400. to fix it !!
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuh NO !
> so DH being superman that he is, found the make number part # and we looked it up, the part to replace it was only $27.78 ..... that's a heck of a mark up. .!
> So we ordered the part online and it came today, and DH fixed it himself !
> My boy is wicked smart lol !
> After tax and shipping the cost was only $38.25 instead of $400. !!!! ????
> I can't believe how bad these companies try to screw people over. It's so sad.
> Ok back to sewing lol !
> Love and hugs
> XOXOX
> Merry Christmas ????


Well done Mr Linky, that was quite a saving! As you say, wicked what they would charge the rest of us that aren't so smart!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos of 2 gorgeous girls. xxx


What she said for certain!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Good morning from a foggy Romford. My sister is en route, my eldest has gone to meet her at Kings Cross so she should be here in about an hour. Have a good day all.


Enjoy time with your sister, where is she coming from and how long is she staying? Not nosy, just interested!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just a slight frost overnight. Going to ice my Christmas cake today, attack the ironing and then do a bit of sewing. Or I could start to knit a pair of socks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


have attacked my ironing and it is now all done, the sun has gone and the wind has picked up so will now settle down, catch up and try and finish my elf. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


I would if I could but I'd break into a cold sweat outside the front door, but will be thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


I'm on my way. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


Cake sounds 'interesting'. Let me know how it turns out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> have attacked my ironing and it is now all done, the sun has gone and the wind has picked up so will now settle down, catch up and try and finish my elf. xx


Haven't got as far as the ironing yet, been doing emails to WI with next years groups dates. xx


----------



## jinx

Wonderful your superman was able to fix it and save all that money. More money for yarn. ;^)


linkan said:


> So we had to have the heating and air people come look at our outside unit the other day.
> The defrost sensors were found to be bad. They wanted $400. to fix it !!
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuh NO !
> so DH being superman that he is, found the make number part # and we looked it up, the part to replace it was only $27.78 ..... that's a heck of a mark up. .!
> So we ordered the part online and it came today, and DH fixed it himself !
> My boy is wicked smart lol !
> After tax and shipping the cost was only $38.25 instead of $400. !!!! ????
> I can't believe how bad these companies try to screw people over. It's so sad.
> Ok back to sewing lol !
> Love and hugs
> XOXOX
> Merry Christmas ????


----------



## jinx

Oh the good old days.


linkan said:


> Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.
> 
> I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you also have a good day whatever you decide to do.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just a slight frost overnight. Going to ice my Christmas cake today, attack the ironing and then do a bit of sewing. Or I could start to knit a pair of socks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


----------



## jinx

We are all with you. Feel the love surrounding you?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Have a house that looks like a tornado went thru it. I hope it gets straightened up today. Maybe I should wait to clean until after the wee ones have had their Christmas here.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Cake sounds 'interesting'. Let me know how it turns out. xx


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439056-1.html
Decided not to make it today as we've just been shopping and the house is now full of mince pies, doughnuts and eccles cakes - oh, and grumpy old men that don't deserve a nice homemade cake!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We are all with you. Feel the love surrounding you?


Y-y-y-y-es, I th-th-think so!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Have a house that looks like a tornado went thru it. I hope it gets straightened up today. Maybe I should wait to clean until after the wee ones have had their Christmas here.


Sounds like a good idea or you'll be doing it twice!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

martina said:


> Good morning from a foggy Romford. My sister is en route, my eldest has gone to meet her at Kings Cross so she should be here in about an hour. Have a good day all.


I loved the Kings Cross train station! Hope you are feeling better and have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439056-1.html
> Decided not to make it today as we've just been shopping and the house is now full of mince pies, doughnuts and eccles cakes - oh, and grumpy old men that don't deserve a nice homemade cake!! xxxxx


Oh I've got one of those, I made him take all his summer stuff out of the wardrobe, he was trying to get away with leaving it in there and add his winter stuff. And a happy Christmas to us. xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


I'll be right there think they'll wait on me ? Your prolly done now but I hope you remembered we were there with ya the whole time ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:04 am EST and 1'C (34'F). We got another 2 inches of wet heavy snow. At least it doesn't blow around. Last full day at work before Christmas break.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I've got one of those, I made him take all his summer stuff out of the wardrobe, he was trying to get away with leaving it in there and add his winter stuff. And a happy Christmas to us. xxxx


I guess he didn't mind if the wardrobe door never shuts.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439056-1.html
> Decided not to make it today as we've just been shopping and the house is now full of mince pies, doughnuts and eccles cakes - oh, and grumpy old men that don't deserve a nice homemade cake!! xxxxx


That sounds like an interesting cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just a slight frost overnight. Going to ice my Christmas cake today, attack the ironing and then do a bit of sewing. Or I could start to knit a pair of socks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


I vote for socks. I'm still trying to finish Stuart's socks. I've only got about 3 more inches to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

martina said:


> Good morning from a foggy Romford. My sister is en route, my eldest has gone to meet her at Kings Cross so she should be here in about an hour. Have a good day all.


Is she staying with you for Christmas? That would be wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done Mr Linky, that was quite a saving! As you say, wicked what they would charge the rest of us that aren't so smart!! xxx


Ditto from me, Angela! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> What she said for certain!! xxx


Ditto! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enjoy time with your sister, where is she coming from and how long is she staying? Not nosy, just interested!!! xxxx


And from me, too, Martina! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


I'll be there (at least in spirit)! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.
> 
> I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


Very nice pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> So we had to have the heating and air people come look at our outside unit the other day.
> The defrost sensors were found to be bad. They wanted $400. to fix it !!
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuh NO !
> so DH being superman that he is, found the make number part # and we looked it up, the part to replace it was only $27.78 ..... that's a heck of a mark up. .!
> So we ordered the part online and it came today, and DH fixed it himself !
> My boy is wicked smart lol !
> After tax and shipping the cost was only $38.25 instead of $400. !!!! ????
> I can't believe how bad these companies try to screw people over. It's so sad.
> Ok back to sewing lol !
> Love and hugs
> XOXOX
> Merry Christmas ????


Wow, what a difference.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I vote for socks. I'm still trying to finish Stuart's socks. I've only got about 3 more inches to go.


I vote for socks, too, Purple. Well done, Nitzi, getting those socks as far as you have. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm really late. Oh well.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

I'm off to get ready for my walk. It's dry out there, but very chilly, so will walk fast (and carefully - hopefully not icy anywhere). Found out last night that DS will be driving up from southern Oregon and plans to arrive on Christmas Eve sometime (probably late afternoon). Didn't expect to see him, so it's a nice gift. Have to clean his room out as I've been storing stuff (junk?) in there. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! More healing hugs to Londy on her teeth extractions and to Kenny following his surgery. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm really late. Oh well.
> Everyone have a great day.


Be safe and you, too, have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'll be right there think they'll wait on me ? Your prolly done now but I hope you remembered we were there with ya the whole time ????????????????


Not yet, 4pm my time, 11 am your time, and thank you! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'll be there (at least in spirit)! xxxooo


Thank you dear, everyone is welcome and needed!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Having him present for Christmas is indeed a great present.


Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to get ready for my walk. It's dry out there, but very chilly, so will walk fast (and carefully - hopefully not icy anywhere). Found out last night that DS will be driving up from southern Oregon and plans to arrive on Christmas Eve sometime (probably late afternoon). Didn't expect to see him, so it's a nice gift. Have to clean his room out as I've been storing stuff (junk?) in there. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! More healing hugs to Londy on her teeth extractions and to Kenny following his surgery. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to get ready for my walk. It's dry out there, but very chilly, so will walk fast (and carefully - hopefully not icy anywhere). Found out last night that DS will be driving up from southern Oregon and plans to arrive on Christmas Eve sometime (probably late afternoon). Didn't expect to see him, so it's a nice gift. Have to clean his room out as I've been storing stuff (junk?) in there. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! More healing hugs to Londy on her teeth extractions and to Kenny following his surgery. xxxooo


Such good news Pam, very happy for you and Mr Ric having a family Christmas!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

If our spirits are not enough help; perhaps some spirits of the grape would be in order.


London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, everyone is welcome and needed!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If our spirits are not enough help; perhaps some spirits of the grape would be in order.


Might find a straw and have some later, don't want to spill it!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to get ready for my walk. It's dry out there, but very chilly, so will walk fast (and carefully - hopefully not icy anywhere). Found out last night that DS will be driving up from southern Oregon and plans to arrive on Christmas Eve sometime (probably late afternoon). Didn't expect to see him, so it's a nice gift. Have to clean his room out as I've been storing stuff (junk?) in there. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! More healing hugs to Londy on her teeth extractions and to Kenny following his surgery. xxxooo


That's great new Pam xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Thank you A, I needed that. My A doesn't give me or anyone cuddles anymore, he's a misery! Cuddles from GK's are best!


A is by far and away the cuddliest person I have ever met.


----------



## SaxonLady

I still haven't caught up!


----------



## SaxonLady

On my Connections Advent calendar today I found CARING.


----------



## London Girl

Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


Glad the tooth is out especially if it was infected. Sending you loads of love and healing hugs xxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the tooth is out especially if it was infected. Sending you loads of love and healing hugs xxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxx


Thank you sweetie, she told me to rest too but she didn't say I couldn't knit!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I guess he didn't mind if the wardrobe door never shuts.


Oh it closed but all my stuff was crammed up one end. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


Glad it's all over but sorry it put up a fight. Just sit quietly and knit and make DH wait on you. Hopefully you will feel better by the morning. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad it's all over but sorry it put up a fight. Just sit quietly and knit and make DH wait on you. Hopefully you will feel better by the morning. xxxx


Thanks hun, doing ok but I guess it might be sore when it wakes up, might go and swallow a couple of painkillers in a mo! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you sweetie, she told me to rest too but she didn't say I couldn't knit!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


As long as it's relaxing knitting xxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????x


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


Glad it is over with. I was pleased to see she started an i.v. with wine before the procedure. I made it back home safely, was glad I was at your side to offer support.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad it is over with. I was pleased to see she started an i.v. with wine before the procedure. I made it back home safely, was glad I was at your side to offer support.


I wouldn't have got through it without you, thanks for coming so far and glad you got back before dark!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Such good news Pam, very happy for you and Mr Ric having a family Christmas!! xxxx


It's is indeed. I just hope it won't be as stressful as it was last year when he was here. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> On my Connections Advent calendar today I found CARING.


Oh, another great word! All of us on here are definitely that. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That's great new Pam xxxx


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


Oh, ouch! Glad you got that one out of the way. Sorry it was so awful. I hope Mr Pat treats you like a queen for the next several days. Sending many warm and healing hugs. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

We went out to get some crackers today. There are some rubbishy ones hahaha....Anyway weve got them. We had to have tea and cake while were out. 

Tomorrow Im going for a bacon and egg bun with Lynn, I am so tired this week. 

Saturday is DS's birthday so we shall be going up there at tea time and wont be back until after Christmas. 

i am bracing myself for the bad weather coming. Storm Barbara. You are getting it to Barny, stay safe. You ladies down south are going to have a summer!!!!! enjoy


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's is indeed. I just hope it won't be as stressful as it was last year when he was here. :sm16: xxxooo


I certainly hope so to but Christmas is what it is and it's very rare for mums everywhere to escape strife, just hang in there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, ouch! Glad you got that one out of the way. Sorry it was so awful. I hope Mr Pat treats you like a queen for the next several days. Sending many warm and healing hugs. :sm02: xxxooo


Hmmmmm, not so far!!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I'm amazed he stayed around long enough to have his picture taken; I don't suppose he's around any longer :sm09:


I had to make the leave him alone he had a candy cane and a Christmas tree partner but I look away one second and they were gone! :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly hope so to but Christmas is what it is and it's very rare for mums everywhere to escape strife, just hang in there!! xxxx


Thank you. I couldn't agree more. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hmmmmm, not so far!!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


Shame on him. I think we need to send Susan down to lamp him. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thank you sweetie, she told me to rest too but she didn't say I couldn't knit!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


Glad its all over for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> We went out to get some crackers today. There are some rubbishy ones hahaha....Anyway weve got them. We had to have tea and cake while were out.
> 
> Tomorrow Im going for a bacon and egg bun with Lynn, I am so tired this week.
> 
> Saturday is DS's birthday so we shall be going up there at tea time and wont be back until after Christmas.
> 
> i am bracing myself for the bad weather coming. Storm Barbara. You are getting it to Barny, stay safe. You ladies down south are going to have a summer!!!!! enjoy


Yes I did notice they had stuck some ruddy big arrows right across Wales on the weather forecast. We have to go shopping tomorrow then we will batten down the hatches, lock the doors and pretend we are not here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I did notice they had stuck some ruddy big arrows right across Wales on the weather forecast. We have to go shopping tomorrow then we will batten down the hatches, lock the doors and pretend we are not here. xx


That sounds like a sensibly move, just make sure you have plenty of knitting and Tia Maria. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## martina

nitz8catz said:


> Is she staying with you for Christmas? That would be wonderful.


My sister came down from Lancashire and will be here till 4 th Jan. She had a good journey apart from the assistance she'd booked not being there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds like a sensibly move, just make sure you have plenty of knitting and Tia Maria. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xx


Tia Maria will be restocked tomorrow and I'm going to have a look at the new wool shop I found so just might be tempted. Well it is Christmas. xx????????????????????????????????????☃☃☃☃☃????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Tia Maria will be restocked tomorrow and I'm going to have a look at the new wool shop I found so just might be tempted. Well it is Christmas. xx????????????????????????????????????☃☃☃☃☃????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Good for you. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you all xx


How warm and fuzzy that looks . Thinking of you too. 
All of you :sm02:


----------



## linkan

So glad that your extraction is over for now Londy. Hope you get some sleep tonight . And DH better watch out if he isn't pampering he'll be lamped. 
Nah I'm sure he's trying right? .
Love you XOXOXOXO


----------



## binkbrice

Well it has been a long day and I am really tired I need to work on a pair of slipper socks for Miss Ava!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Glad it is over with. I was pleased to see she started an i.v. with wine before the procedure. I made it back home safely, was glad I was at your side to offer support.


Jinx your hilarious! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Tia Maria will be restocked tomorrow and I'm going to have a look at the new wool shop I found so just might be tempted. Well it is Christmas. xx????????????????????????????????????☃☃☃☃☃????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


You can't have both!!! :sm11: xox


----------



## Islander

martina said:


> My sister came down from Lancashire and will be here till 4 th Jan. She had a good journey apart from the assistance she'd booked not being there.


Have a good Christmas together Martina. ???????????????? xox Trish


----------



## jinx

I am always afraid someone will not know I am just kidding.


Islander said:


> Jinx your hilarious! xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Trish or myself should have been there, taking your blood ....... I'm sure we could have been much gentler on your arms! ????????????


Be careful what you wish for... I did IM's and SubQ's, drawing blood is not my expertise unless it's accidental! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am always afraid someone will not know I am just kidding.


You mean you were just kidding? I'm so gullible! :sm17: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> It sounds like most of us are misplacing Christmas presents. I have just been into town and done what I thought was the last bits of shopping, only to get home to find that I had arranged for one of the gifts to be delivered to a store town which we had just walked past!!! :sm12: :sm12:


I misplace Christmas Presents deliberately... don't you? Sometime's it's so hard to give them up! :sm15: xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.
> 
> I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


They are nice shoes, were they wedgies! I always liked them for added height, much more comfortable then regular heels.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> have attacked my ironing and it is now all done, the sun has gone and the wind has picked up so will now settle down, catch up and try and finish my elf. xx


Barny, I can picture you ironing like a mad fiend! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We are all with you. Feel the love surrounding you?


Ditto from me Londy. 
p.s. I hope you got a sticker for your hand for being brave! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well it has been a long day and I am really tired I need to work on a pair of slipper socks for Miss Ava!


Lisa I wish you a good sleep tonight... only 3 more sleeps till you know what!! ???????????????????????????????????? xox


----------



## Islander

A good day, lot's of rain and the snow is just about gone....yes!!! 
Christmas pudding's are all made and steaming on the stove, I doubled the recipe, what a work out for my arm stirring! Would anyone have a family favourite recipe for Rum Hard Sauce?


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I misplace Christmas Presents deliberately... don't you? Sometime's it's so hard to give them up! :sm15: xoxox


Ooooh, l know that feeling????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A good day, lot's of rain and the snow is just about gone....yes!!!
> Christmas pudding's are all made and steaming on the stove, I doubled the recipe, what a work out for my arm stirring! Would anyone have a family favourite recipe for Rum Hard Sauce?


I make brandy butter with unsalted butter, icing sugar and brandy, I'll check the quantities in the morning. I guess you can substitute rum for the brandy. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A good day, lot's of rain and the snow is just about gone....yes!!!
> Christmas pudding's are all made and steaming on the stove, I doubled the recipe, what a work out for my arm stirring! Would anyone have a family favourite recipe for Rum Hard Sauce?


Glad your snow has nearly gone xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you all xx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That cold is going around here too. My whole house has it and most of the office too.


I'm trying to stay well but everywhere there are people blowing their noses. Son saw a good deal on iPhone 7+ and so I was out in freezing cold!!! I'm sure i won't be able to do much on it but it was a 2fr deal so now I'm learning a new stove, new k cup coffee maker and new phone...manual-overload!! When charge card bills comes next month I'm going to faint.Suzi just laid on the afghan on my lap and I can feel her cold body through the afghan.

I must have fallen asleep before sending because it was here unsent. I might get the Wacky Award....I put my grab bag contribution on the table at knitting and much to my surprise it wasn't the yarn in the knit basket. It was the gift I'd received at my last party. The lady liked it so no harm done.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Tree? Am I supposed to put mine up before Christmas? :sm02:
> The lights are up on the house and on the bushes beside the stairs now. They are nice and twinkly below the snow.


My friend who has known me long time says I always put the tree up last minute and say I will be prompter the next year. son didn't want to bring my pretty predecorsted tree down from the second floor for just a few days so I bought a 2 foot artificial and ornaments I think are the worse but couldn't find any better. But we did get outdoor lights on sale and the five foot scraggly tree beside my driveway does look spiffy. Lucky my half of the miracle mile is as undecorated as my spot. I never see people even in the summer. My good news is my friend who has lived states away is moving back now that she and her hub have retired. Yay. Also I got a sweet "to my aunt" card from my niece on hub's side and a picture of her youngest son. The grab bag I got at knitting grouo is dark chocolate with cherry chili filling from Germany and a beautiful silky scarf. I shopped at a store today that sold 4 coloring books for $15 with a $15 store gift card so they are free. ..hoping to put tree up tomorrow...I am such an optomist.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That cold is going around here too. My whole house has it and most of the office too.


They use to call it 'sneezin season'. I'm trying to avoid crowds but how can I!! I hope you all are better soon.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning from my little pure white glistening part of the world. Oh how beautiful it is outdoors. Nice living in a little village so the snow looks beautiful for a few days. Hubby enjoys riding around in his little sheltered tractor clearing the driveway. The grand and great grands built a snow person. I can guarantee that in March I will not be feeling the same way about a snow storm.


My negativity will start January 1 and last till May!mooch is flicking his tail across the iPad like a windshield wiper and I am typing between swishes. This is his pet time. Here I go.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Maybe get your son to go and pick up mail at your Mom's?!! xxx


Wish I could have but he doesn't drive, got his license but no insurance. All was fine once I got well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You can't have both!!! :sm11: xox


With a bit of luck I'm going to. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a very windy Wales, off shopping soon then in for the duration. Must remember to get the turkey out and put in the fridge to start thawing, it is rock solid. The rest can come out tomorrow. Have a good day one and all. Hope the mouth is feeling better today June. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. It looks like the storm is on its way. Im going out with lynn for a bacon and egg bun.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.
> 
> I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


Oh WOW ....... How stunning are you!! Isn't it incredible, and sad, how much injuries, and illness, can change us?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a started-foggy-but-blue-sky-and-sunshiny-now London! Going grocery shopping shortly, then I'm going to make the tomato soup fruit cake, just because! I will make our main meal at lunchtime as I am headed to the dentist for, hopefully, two extractions at 4pm, somebody come and hold my hand?! :sm06: :sm03: :sm16: :sm17: :sm19: xxxxx


We began with a sunshiny day, and ended up with a thunderstorm, and lots of very big drops, and heavy rain, for a few hours ........... and broke one of our cacti that was going to have 12 flower heads, in full flower, in the next day or two; but now I don't know if it will flower, or if it will wait until it is ready to be planted again.

These are some photos of my desert garden. ????????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Shame on him. I think we need to send Susan down to lamp him. :sm16: xxxooo


Just for fun I asked him he he wanted to come to the dentist with me, he said, "No, it's cold out there"!!!! Gotta laugh!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm19: xxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> My sister came down from Lancashire and will be here till 4 th Jan. She had a good journey apart from the assistance she'd booked not being there.


Oh that'll be good for you both and she will hopefully escape some nasty weather that's due up there!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Done all my shopping so today I will do some ironing, wrap the last few presents and possibly make some mince pies and a chocolate log. Then it will be time to knit, started another pair of socks, lovely self striping yarn so it' nice and easy. Not in the mood to do complicated stuff at the moment.

Happy Friday to everyone. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just for fun I asked him he he wanted to come to the dentist with me, he said, "No, it's cold out there"!!!! Gotta laugh!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm19: xxx


Good morning Honey, hope you managed to sleep ok. How is your mouth this morning? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So glad that your extraction is over for now Londy. Hope you get some sleep tonight . And DH better watch out if he isn't pampering he'll be lamped.
> Nah I'm sure he's trying right? .
> Love you XOXOXOXO


Er....no but he _is_ very trying!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You can't have both!!! :sm11: xox


No,not sure how well they mix!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> My friend who has known me long time says I always put the tree up last minute and say I will be prompter the next year. son didn't want to bring my pretty predecorsted tree down from the second floor for just a few days so I bought a 2 foot artificial and ornaments I think are the worse but couldn't find any better. But we did get outdoor lights on sale and the five foot scraggly tree beside my driveway does look spiffy. Lucky my half of the miracle mile is as undecorated as my spot. I never see people even in the summer. My good news is my friend who has lived states away is moving back now that she and her hub have retired. Yay. Also I got a sweet "to my aunt" card from my niece on hub's side and a picture of her youngest son. The grab bag I got at knitting grouo is dark chocolate with cherry chili filling from Germany and a beautiful silky scarf. I shopped at a store today that sold 4 coloring books for $15 with a $15 store gift card so they are free. ..hoping to put tree up tomorrow...I am such an optomist.


Hi Polly, nice to hear from you, hope you have a lovely Christmas. love and hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am always afraid someone will not know I am just kidding.


I have the same trouble jinx but I think they all know us by now, you keep us laughing!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ditto from me Londy.
> p.s. I hope you got a sticker for your hand for being brave! xoxo


No, just a script for antibiotics!!! xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to get ready for my walk. It's dry out there, but very chilly, so will walk fast (and carefully - hopefully not icy anywhere). Found out last night that DS will be driving up from southern Oregon and plans to arrive on Christmas Eve sometime (probably late afternoon). Didn't expect to see him, so it's a nice gift. Have to clean his room out as I've been storing stuff (junk?) in there. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! More healing hugs to Londy on her teeth extractions and to Kenny following his surgery. xxxooo


I understand how you feel, we weren't expecting youngest DD to be able to come home this year, due to a sadistic Job Search supervisor - anyone who had that particular person as their supevisor, were expected to be at the facility every week day - and she didn't allow them any time to attend Uni, for their contact time with their Coordinator of the PhD programme. Thankfully she now has a supervisor who is encouraging her to submit her work continuously, so that she is ensuring that her work will be seen. DD will be home until about Jan 12th, we are hoping that she will be able to find the type of work that will get her into the fields that will allow her to use her skills properly, and be recognised (and paid) for her creativity.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A good day, lot's of rain and the snow is just about gone....yes!!!
> Christmas pudding's are all made and steaming on the stove, I doubled the recipe, what a work out for my arm stirring! Would anyone have a family favourite recipe for Rum Hard Sauce?


Sorry, don't know what that is but it sounds wonderful!!! Might be something here? http://www.yummly.co/recipes/hard-sauce-with-rum#! x


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe and you, too, have a great day! xxxooo


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm trying to stay well but everywhere there are people blowing their noses. Son saw a good deal on iPhone 7+ and so I was out in freezing cold!!! I'm sure i won't be able to do much on it but it was a 2fr deal so now I'm learning a new stove, new k cup coffee maker and new phone...manual-overload!! When charge card bills comes next month I'm going to faint.Suzi just laid on the afghan on my lap and I can feel her cold body through the afghan.
> 
> I must have fallen asleep before sending because it was here unsent. I might get the Wacky Award....I put my grab bag contribution on the table at knitting and much to my surprise it wasn't the yarn in the knit basket. It was the gift I'd received at my last party. The lady liked it so no harm done.


Hi Polly,wishing you a lovely Christmas and a happy, healthy 2017 xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not yet, 4pm my time, 11 am your time, and thank you! xxx


I hope everything went well with your appointment. I was with you in spirit, so I hope you are fine now; and the tooth has been dealt with, once and for all! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> My friend who has known me long time says I always put the tree up last minute and say I will be prompter the next year. son didn't want to bring my pretty predecorsted tree down from the second floor for just a few days so I bought a 2 foot artificial and ornaments I think are the worse but couldn't find any better. But we did get outdoor lights on sale and the five foot scraggly tree beside my driveway does look spiffy. Lucky my half of the miracle mile is as undecorated as my spot. I never see people even in the summer. My good news is my friend who has lived states away is moving back now that she and her hub have retired. Yay. Also I got a sweet "to my aunt" card from my niece on hub's side and a picture of her youngest son. The grab bag I got at knitting grouo is dark chocolate with cherry chili filling from Germany and a beautiful silky scarf. I shopped at a store today that sold 4 coloring books for $15 with a $15 store gift card so they are free. ..hoping to put tree up tomorrow...I am such an optomist.


Sounds like things are swinging your way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We began with a sunshiny day, and ended up with a thunderstorm, and lots of very big drops, and heavy rain, for a few hours ........... and broke one of our cacti that was going to have 12 flower heads, in full flower, in the next day or two; but now I don't know if it will flower, or if it will wait until it is ready to be planted again.
> 
> These are some photos of my desert garden. ????????


They are beautiful Judi, thanks for sharing!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Honey, hope you managed to sleep ok. How is your mouth this morning? xxxx


Really good thanks dear, no bleeding although my jaw aches a bit with all that pulling and if feels like a *very* big gap!!! Have just been back up to the dentist for my antibiotics, they are HUGE!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


The last tooth I had removed was a monster of a tooth, and it didn't want to come out. I had forgotten to take any of my medications, on that day, and so even though the jaw around that tooth was well and truly numbed, I was getting very tense, and finally, just one tear rolled down my face! The dentist , a lovely man from Turkey (I think), immediately stopped work, to make sure I was OK, and I told him to keep going and get it out; but he refused, made a different appointment, and gave me a script for a very major analgesia, and 10mg tab of Diazepam, to take before I got to the clinic and I was to take the analgesia when I got to the clinic. He is a vvvveeeerrrryyy cute, and only a little younger than me! ????????????????????????

I forgot to say that I was very highly medicated, and very chilled out, for a very large part of that day. It was a wonderful day, despite the removal of the tooth! ????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> We began with a sunshiny day, and ended up with a thunderstorm, and lots of very big drops, and heavy rain, for a few hours ........... and broke one of our cacti that was going to have 12 flower heads, in full flower, in the next day or two; but now I don't know if it will flower, or if it will wait until it is ready to be planted again.
> 
> These are some photos of my desert garden. ????????


Lovely flowers


----------



## lifeline

I missed a parcel being delivered yesterday so I am standing in a very l o n g queue to collect it from the sorting office!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I missed a parcel being delivered yesterday so I am standing in a very l o n g queue to collect it from the sorting office!


I hope it's worth waiting for love!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I vote for socks, too, Purple. Well done, Nitzi, getting those socks as far as you have. xxxooo


I need to begin making socks for myself soon, but before I begin making them, I need to get some nylon fibre, to ply into the yarn I will be using, so that I have a stronger yarn for my socks.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to get ready for my walk. It's dry out there, but very chilly, so will walk fast (and carefully - hopefully not icy anywhere). Found out last night that DS will be driving up from southern Oregon and plans to arrive on Christmas Eve sometime (probably late afternoon). Didn't expect to see him, so it's a nice gift. Have to clean his room out as I've been storing stuff (junk?) in there. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! More healing hugs to Londy on her teeth extractions and to Kenny following his surgery. xxxooo


Are you home yet, did you have a wonderfully invigorating walk? I am beginning an exercise regime, for myself, once I have my spare room free again, in the hope of toning my body, and losing the extra kilo's that I don't want to carry around anymore - its about time that I stopped being so lazy! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I need to begin making socks for myself soon, but before I begin making them, I need to get some nylon fibre, to ply into the yarn I will be using, so that I have a stronger yarn for my socks.


Yes, I guess that would make them stronger and much more comfortable than if you had to darn them!!


----------



## jinx

Or maybe use both the brandy and the rum?


PurpleFi said:


> I make brandy butter with unsalted butter, icing sugar and brandy, I'll check the quantities in the morning. I guess you can substitute rum for the brandy. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you are able to stay well. I had to get a new phone recently. I was just figuring it out and then it updated. Now I can start all over again. Thankful I have grands to show me how to answer the phone. You are lucky if you got manuals. Often there is no manual included, you have to go online to see how to operate your new toys.


jollypolly said:


> I'm trying to stay well but everywhere there are people blowing their noses. Son saw a good deal on iPhone 7+ and so I was out in freezing cold!!! I'm sure i won't be able to do much on it but it was a 2fr deal so now I'm learning a new stove, new k cup coffee maker and new phone...manual-overload!! When charge card bills comes next month I'm going to faint.Suzi just laid on the afghan on my lap and I can feel her cold body through the afghan.
> 
> I must have fallen asleep before sending because it was here unsent. I might get the Wacky Award....I put my grab bag contribution on the table at knitting and much to my surprise it wasn't the yarn in the knit basket. It was the gift I'd received at my last party. The lady liked it so no harm done.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Or maybe use both the brandy and the rum?


Yeah and forget the cream and sugar, hic!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps doing a Christmas one at the moment. He also likes cream caramel :sm01:


They jphave so many things in common, it's scary! I'm sure that P is more cheerful than y B at the moment though!!xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you are able to stay well. I had to get a new phone recently. I was just figuring it out and then it updated. Now I can start all over again. Thankful I have grands to show me how to answer the phone. You are lucky if you got manuals. Often there is no manual included, you have to go online to see how to operate your new toys.


I ddownloaded the manual for my last phone, it was about 140 pages!! I asked the grands!!


----------



## jinx

Those are the prettiest plants I have seen of that type. Trying to avoid the plural of cactus. Finally looked it up and saw the cacti, cactuses or cactus can be considered correct. No wonder I was confused.


Xiang said:


> We began with a sunshiny day, and ended up with a thunderstorm, and lots of very big drops, and heavy rain, for a few hours ........... and broke one of our cacti that was going to have 12 flower heads, in full flower, in the next day or two; but now I don't know if it will flower, or if it will wait until it is ready to be planted again.
> 
> These are some photos of my desert garden. ????????


----------



## jinx

Men, gotta love um or shot um.


London Girl said:


> Just for fun I asked him he he wanted to come to the dentist with me, he said, "No, it's cold out there"!!!! Gotta laugh!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm19: xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy your day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Done all my shopping so today I will do some ironing, wrap the last few presents and possibly make some mince pies and a chocolate log. Then it will be time to knit, started another pair of socks, lovely self striping yarn so it' nice and easy. Not in the mood to do complicated stuff at the moment.
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, ouch! Glad you got that one out of the way. Sorry it was so awful. I hope Mr Pat treats you like a queen for the next several days. Sending many warm and healing hugs. xxxooo





London Girl said:


> Hmmmmm, not so far!!! :sm16: :sm14: xxx


No ....... it doesn't always work like that ........ in a regular male/female couple, the male and female would have to step into each others bodies, so that the empathic female would now be in the male body, and the seemingly uncaring male, would be in the female body; thus the femaly body would get the "QUEEN" type treatment that she deserves, and needs at this time. Once you are feeling much better, both of the consciences would return to their own bodies ......... Simple!!! ????????????????????


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear you are feeling okay. The other teeth will shift a bit and the gap will get smaller. Is that a good thing? We call them horse pills as they often are so large, but necessary. 
Leave the door unlocked. I am going to sneak in and lamp your spouse.


London Girl said:


> Really good thanks dear, no bleeding although my jaw aches a bit with all that pulling and if feels like a *very* big gap!!! Have just been back up to the dentist for my antibiotics, they are HUGE!!!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

My newest update allowed me to add my thumbprint. Now instead of trying to swipe to answer it, I just put my thumb on the home button and presto chango no more swipping. 
140 pages! Did you copy the Spanish and Chinese versions as well as the English?


London Girl said:


> I downloaded the manual for my last phone, it was about 140 pages!! I asked the grands!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you all xx


A very sweet, minimalistic Christmas setting. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????????????????????????????⛅⭐


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Have a good Christmas together Martina. ???????????????? xox Trish


What she said xoxoxox


----------



## jinx

Forums such as this gives us a peek into what it is truly like in other countries. Sometimes things do not translate well. Visiting with you and others from across the pond lets me see how different we are in some things, but the same in other things.



London Girl said:


> I have the same trouble jinx but I think they all know us by now, you keep us laughing!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi Dear, I think we all need that sun lamp, I put our lights on at 2.30 this afternoon!!! Sad for your boss, he['[s had a rough time, hope you can meet up with him.
> Enjoy the season and I hope Santa brings you everything you want!!xxxxx


The days are now getting longer though.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I mean currently sitting at the hospital with DD she had a seizure this morning...not how I saw my day going!


not good timing; not that any time is good. Sending her blessings.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am always afraid someone will not know I am just kidding.


That would be me, if it was going to happen - I am very literal, which is very embarrassing sometimes, but I have learned, over time, that not everyone speaks, or answers, as literal as I am ........ which is a very fortunate for the entire world! ????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Do you like a birthday so close to Xmas Saxy?


I hated it as a child, and I would hate one afterwards, but Xmas Eve is great. I was actually born at a quarter to midnight. I'm so glad, Christmas Day would have been bad.


----------



## jinx

I am excited about the increase of daylight. In only one week we will have 3 minutes more of daylight. However, just knowing it is increasing gives me joy.


SaxonLady said:


> The days are now getting longer though.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A good day, lot's of rain and the snow is just about gone....yes!!!
> Christmas pudding's are all made and steaming on the stove, I doubled the recipe, what a work out for my arm stirring! Would anyone have a family favourite recipe for Rum Hard Sauce?


Hi Trish, found my recipe .... 4 oz unsalted butter, 6 oz sieved icing sugar, 4 to 6 dessert spoons of rum or brandy. Mis until it goes fluffy nd white and then refridgerste to set it. Just made some with rum and of coyrse the maximum amount of rum xxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ps l have not bern on the rum, got typolitis ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Be careful what you wish for... I did IM's and SubQ's, drawing blood is not my expertise unless it's accidental! :sm17:


Oh ...... my mistake, I was the one called on, if there was a person with difficult veins (for a variety of different reasons), because I had gained the enviable (?) reputation of being the person to get, when the victim was well known to have tricky veins. I never missed, and the client was always amazed when I let them know that the procedure was completed!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just because.....


and why not?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Look what came for Michael today! Best present ever thank you so much Barny I'm pretty sure he loves it by the way he hugged it and wouldn't let go!


He certainly looks happy. Barney, you are so generous.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We have always tried to make an extra fuss of Sam's birthday as it is so near Christmas, 18th, but it could have been worse, she was due on Christmas Eve!!


I wouldn't swap!


----------



## LondonChris

Well I think I have caught up with all the news. Healing hugs to those that need them, hope your mouth is not so sore this morning. My Claire had her tooth out the other day too. I have had a horrible couple of weeks with y stomach. Nearly had to go back to hospital yesterday but took lots of painkillers. Feeling ether this morning, thank goodness. I have missed all my Christmas parties, well 2 anyway! In a while I am going to a Christingle service at our local church. Little O is going to be Joseph so I have to find him a tea towel for his head-dress, he's not impressed about the tea towel, he's not impressed with the fashion 2000 years ago. See you later.


----------



## LondonChris

Well I think I have caught up with all the news. Healing hugs to those that need them, hope your mouth is not so sore this morning. My Claire had her tooth out the other day too. I have had a horrible couple of weeks with y stomach. Nearly had to go back to hospital yesterday but took lots of painkillers. Feeling ether this morning, thank goodness. I have missed all my Christmas parties, well 2 anyway! In a while I am going to a Christingle service at our local church. Little O is going to be Joseph so I have to find him a tea towel for his head-dress, he's not impressed about the tea towel, he's not impressed with the fashion 2000 years ago. See you later.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> They are nice shoes, were they wedgies! I always liked them for added height, much more comfortable then regular heels.


I only very rarely wore shoes with any type of heel that made my heel go higher than the ball of my foot; I didn't have a good enough balance, to be able to wear them with even a smidgeon of elegance, AND as far as I was concerned, my head was already far enough above the floor. Whenever I did decider to wear high heeled shoes (or boots), I invariably suffered from moderate dizziness; so it really wasn't worth the discomfort! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm still catching up - up to Tuesday now!


----------



## SaxonLady

On day 23 on my Connections Advent calendar I found CHERISHED MEMORIES.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been so tired lately and my skin on my scalp and neck is all dry and patchy and itchy and sore. I was fed up with itching, went to see the doc. who ordered the MOT as there might be underlying problems. We will see after tomorrow or when the tests come back. xxxx


I don't like the sound of that. I hope it is just a 'winter' thing.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> My friend who has known me long time says I always put the tree up last minute and say I will be prompter the next year. son didn't want to bring my pretty predecorsted tree down from the second floor for just a few days so I bought a 2 foot artificial and ornaments I think are the worse but couldn't find any better. But we did get outdoor lights on sale and the five foot scraggly tree beside my driveway does look spiffy. Lucky my half of the miracle mile is as undecorated as my spot. I never see people even in the summer. My good news is my friend who has lived states away is moving back now that she and her hub have retired. Yay. Also I got a sweet "to my aunt" card from my niece on hub's side and a picture of her youngest son. The grab bag I got at knitting grouo is dark chocolate with cherry chili filling from Germany and a beautiful silky scarf. I shopped at a store today that sold 4 coloring books for $15 with a $15 store gift card so they are free. ..hoping to put tree up tomorrow...I am such an optomist.


Ooooohhhhhh ......... what wonderful treats for your grab bag, the dark chocolate with the cherry chilli filling, sounds delicious. Quite a while ago now, the company that makes "Chilli Chocolate Tim Tams, and they were absolutely delicious. Unfortunately, they were a special edition; and we're only available for a short time. I keep telling myself that I will make my own chilli chocolate, but as yet I have procrastinated, far beyond me being able to even joke about it, I am an Unchallenged Champion of Procrastination!

My best procrastination effort I did was with an assignment, when I was at uni - I left a quite large assignment until the extreme last minute, and on the day of submission, I woke fairly rapidly from a very deep sleep, at about 0200hrs, and proceeded to research, plan, compose, edit and finally print the document at about 0730hrs.

I then went on to have breakfast and get ready to attend my classes for the day, including getting two very young children ready to attend day, and finally arrive to the uni for my classes. When I reached the appropriate subject class, I handed up my assignment, and waited patiently for my results - I received a Distinction for that assignment; I was extremely pleased with myself, once I understood that a "D" stood for Distinction, not the first level of failure! ????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks like the storm is on its way. Im going out with lynn for a bacon and egg bun.


Stay safe all of you who are in the path of the storm. We've got a bit of rain this morning, but no wind, so it's all okay. May get a slight dusting of snow tonight, but it won't last long. I'm off in a couple of hours to visit my young friend and her children. Will be fun to see them as it's been summer time since they were all home when I was there.

While he was out running a quick errand yesterday, Mr. Ric had a driver rear-end him. Mr. Ric was sitting at a dead stop waiting to make a left turn 3 blocks from our house when a driver ran into him. Not paying attention. Luckily our Jeep looks okay (sort of - the tire mounted on the back door is a little wonky). It will go in for a fix-up on Monday. Mr. Ric came straight home and called the guy's insurance company, so that process is taking place. Mr. Ric, though, had a headache all afternoon and evening, so hopefully his body didn't suffer too much damage. He may have some whiplash, but we probably won't know for a day or two. He wasn't feeling so well to begin with and that definitely didn't help!!!

Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We began with a sunshiny day, and ended up with a thunderstorm, and lots of very big drops, and heavy rain, for a few hours ........... and broke one of our cacti that was going to have 12 flower heads, in full flower, in the next day or two; but now I don't know if it will flower, or if it will wait until it is ready to be planted again.
> 
> These are some photos of my desert garden. ????????


Pretty! I hope it'll bloom for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just for fun I asked him he he wanted to come to the dentist with me, he said, "No, it's cold out there"!!!! Gotta laugh!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm19: xxx


Oh, no! He's a lot help, isn't he, when it comes to things like this?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> They use to call it 'sneezin season'. I'm trying to avoid crowds but how can I!! I hope you all are better soon.


Take a leaf out of the Japanese book, and begin wearing a surgical mask, if you have been fortunate enough to not have been caught by the mix of viruses that are probably out and about in the town, and work places. I hope you succeed in your attempt to stay well! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly,wishing you a lovely Christmas and a happy, healthy 2017 xxxxxx


And from me, too, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Really good thanks dear, no bleeding although my jaw aches a bit with all that pulling and if feels like a *very* big gap!!! Have just been back up to the dentist for my antibiotics, they are HUGE!!!!! xxxx


Glad no bleeding. Take the meds and take it easy. When do you go back for the other tooth removal?


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I missed a parcel being delivered yesterday so I am standing in a very l o n g queue to collect it from the sorting office!


Oh, no! That's definitely not a fun way to spend your time this time of the year. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Are you home yet, did you have a wonderfully invigorating walk? I am beginning an exercise regime, for myself, once I have my spare room free again, in the hope of toning my body, and losing the extra kilo's that I don't want to carry around anymore - its about time that I stopped being so lazy! ????????????


Yes!! :sm02: :sm02: It was a wonderful walk -- not today, though, since it's raining! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The days are now getting longer though.


Thank goodness for that, but not fast enough!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just for fun I asked him he he wanted to come to the dentist with me, he said, "No, it's cold out there"!!!! Gotta laugh!! :sm25: :sm14: :sm19: xxx


Well it saves you crying. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wow, what a busy morning on here. Have now finished shopping and don't intend to go out again this side of Christmas. My new glasses were ready so picked them up and escaped to the yarn shop while DH paid for them. Treated myself about 7 balls of yarn and got the buttons that I went in for. The shop wasn't too busy, which was surprising (pleasantly) had lunch out, won £20 on a scratch card and got my results for my blood test. They were all clear which was great except I still don't know what is wrong with me. Still all in all not a bad day so far. Will catch up on here and then off to knit. The wind is getting stronger and it's raining so will now batton down the hatches. See you all later, don't work too hard. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, what a busy morning on here. Have now finished shopping and don't intend to go out again this side of Christmas. My new glasses were ready so picked them up and escaped to the yarn shop while DH paid for them. Treated myself about 7 balls of yarn and got the buttons that I went in for. The shop wasn't too busy, which was surprising (pleasantly) had lunch out, won £20 on a scratch card and got my results for my blood test. They were all clear which was great except I still don't know what is wrong with me. Still all in all not a bad day so far. Will catch up on here and then off to knit. The wind is getting stronger and it's raining so will now batton down the hatches. See you all later, don't work too hard. xx


What a successful and great day! Glad the blood results were good, but sorry the puzzle continues. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe all of you who are in the path of the storm. We've got a bit of rain this morning, but no wind, so it's all okay. May get a slight dusting of snow tonight, but it won't last long. I'm off in a couple of hours to visit my young friend and her children. Will be fun to see them as it's been summer time since they were all home when I was there.
> 
> While he was out running a quick errand yesterday, Mr. Ric had a driver rear-end him. Mr. Ric was sitting at a dead stop waiting to make a left turn 3 blocks from our house when a driver ran into him. Not paying attention. Luckily our Jeep looks okay (sort of - the tire mounted on the back door is a little wonky). It will go in for a fix-up on Monday. Mr. Ric came straight home and called the guy's insurance company, so that process is taking place. Mr. Ric, though, had a headache all afternoon and evening, so hopefully his body didn't suffer too much damage. He may have some whiplash, but we probably won't know for a day or two. He wasn't feeling so well to begin with and that definitely didn't help!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


Sorry to hear of Mr Rics accident. Hope he is ok, send him lots of love and healing hugs. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been out for my bacon and egg bun but they didnt have a bun!!! It wasnt the same in bread!. Never mind we had a good chat for a couple of hours. 

I came home and tried to load an advent calendar from Jaquie lawson but thet didnt work either. I hate computors. Im going to catch up then Im going in the shower.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I hope it's worth waiting for love!! xxx


No it wasn't, it was a complete waste of time. Just a letter that needed signing for... and I really don't understand why!!!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, what a busy morning on here. Have now finished shopping and don't intend to go out again this side of Christmas. My new glasses were ready so picked them up and escaped to the yarn shop while DH paid for them. Treated myself about 7 balls of yarn and got the buttons that I went in for. The shop wasn't too busy, which was surprising (pleasantly) had lunch out, won £20 on a scratch card and got my results for my blood test. They were all clear which was great except I still don't know what is wrong with me. Still all in all not a bad day so far. Will catch up on here and then off to knit. The wind is getting stronger and it's raining so will now batton down the hatches. See you all later, don't work too hard. xx


Glad your blood test was ok. I have an itchy skin problem as part of my fm, I either have a cool shower, use a soothing cream and take a antihistamine tablet. Well done with your win and new glasses. What wool did you buy? xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Really good thanks dear, no bleeding although my jaw aches a bit with all that pulling and if feels like a *very* big gap!!! Have just been back up to the dentist for my antibiotics, they are HUGE!!!!! xxxx


Stay near a toilet........They had an effect on my bowels!!!!!!. Hope you are ok.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> No it wasn't, it was a complete waste of time. Just a letter that needed signing for... and I really don't understand why!!!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Think its time to sit down and have a glass of something xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear of Mr Rics accident. Hope he is ok, send him lots of love and healing hugs. xxxxx


Thank you! He says he's feeling better this morning. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I hated it as a child, and I would hate one afterwards, but Xmas Eve is great. I was actually born at a quarter to midnight. I'm so glad, Christmas Day would have been bad.


My DS was born at 23.35 Christmas eve.....!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I have quite a productive morning. Made some rum sauce, bread sauce, parsley, lemon and thyme stuffing and some mince pies, made these lidless but put some grated marzipan on top. Now going to do a bit of ironing while I watch something on the tv, cos I don't like ironing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> My DS was born at 23.35 Christmas eve.....!!!


Wish him a happy birthday for tomorrow from Mr P and I xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! He says he's feeling better this morning. :sm03: xxxooo


That's good to hear, hope it takes it easy and you too. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Wish him a happy birthday for tomorrow from Mr P and I xxxx


And from us, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe all of you who are in the path of the storm. We've got a bit of rain this morning, but no wind, so it's all okay. May get a slight dusting of snow tonight, but it won't last long. I'm off in a couple of hours to visit my young friend and her children. Will be fun to see them as it's been summer time since they were all home when I was there.
> 
> While he was out running a quick errand yesterday, Mr. Ric had a driver rear-end him. Mr. Ric was sitting at a dead stop waiting to make a left turn 3 blocks from our house when a driver ran into him. Not paying attention. Luckily our Jeep looks okay (sort of - the tire mounted on the back door is a little wonky). It will go in for a fix-up on Monday. Mr. Ric came straight home and called the guy's insurance company, so that process is taking place. Mr. Ric, though, had a headache all afternoon and evening, so hopefully his body didn't suffer too much damage. He may have some whiplash, but we probably won't know for a day or two. He wasn't feeling so well to begin with and that definitely didn't help!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


Hope Mr Ric gets better quickly. Sending vibes to you both.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thank you!!! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Think its time to sit down and have a glass of something xx


Good plan, we went on to Saintsbury's and then Lidl. Now I'm hoping to not see the inside of another supermarket until next week.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, what a busy morning on here. Have now finished shopping and don't intend to go out again this side of Christmas. My new glasses were ready so picked them up and escaped to the yarn shop while DH paid for them. Treated myself about 7 balls of yarn and got the buttons that I went in for. The shop wasn't too busy, which was surprising (pleasantly) had lunch out, won £20 on a scratch card and got my results for my blood test. They were all clear which was great except I still don't know what is wrong with me. Still all in all not a bad day so far. Will catch up on here and then off to knit. The wind is getting stronger and it's raining so will now batton down the hatches. See you all later, don't work too hard. xx


Glad everything is OK with you barny....and well done on your scratchcard. Put it in your holiday purse for Blackpool


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! He says he's feeling better this morning. :sm02: xxxooo


That's good, hopefully he continues to feel better


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Glad everything is OK with you barny....and well done on your scratchcard. Put it in your holiday purse for Blackpool


Yes, good winnings :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Wish him a happy birthday for tomorrow from Mr P and I xxxx


will do.....ta


----------



## grandma susan

I might not be online much over the next few days but all of you remember that I love you and wish you and your families a very happy Christmas....xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I might not be online much over the next few days but all of you remember that I love you and wish you and your families a very happy Christmas....xxx


And the same to you from Mr P and I xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I might not be online much over the next few days but all of you remember that I love you and wish you and your families a very happy Christmas....xxx


Have a wonderful Christmas and see you when we see you x


----------



## jinx

I am sorry for what I thought. Please accept my apology. I know you ladies across the pond do things differently. However, I was wondering how you could catch up WHEN you were in the shower. ;^)


grandma susan said:


> Ive been out for my bacon and egg bun but they didnt have a bun!!! It wasnt the same in bread!. Never mind we had a good chat for a couple of hours.
> 
> I came home and tried to load an advent calendar from Jaquie lawson but thet didnt work either. I hate computors. Im going to catch up then Im going in the shower.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, found my recipe .... 4 oz unsalted butter, 6 oz sieved icing sugar, 4 to 6 dessert spoons of rum or brandy. Mis until it goes fluffy nd white and then refridgerste to set it. Just made some with rum and of coyrse the maximum amount of rum xxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ps l have not bern on the rum, got typolitis ????


No, it's called tastingitis Purple.


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> No, it's called tastingitis Purple.


Ooh, I can't even say that. How are you today?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I might not be online much over the next few days but all of you remember that I love you and wish you and your families a very happy Christmas....xxx


And the same to you and your family from Mr Ric and me. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> On day 23 on my Connections Advent calendar I found CHERISHED MEMORIES.


That's my Christmas!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh ! DD1 found this pic of me the other night. This was in 2006 just before I got hurt.
> 
> I loved those shoes! I bet they are still in the back of my closet somewhere lol.


You look great in that photo. 10 years ago. You look so young.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm back!! I opted for just the one out for now but it was a big one and was quite badly infected so it had to go (sorry if you're eating!) She numbed me up really well but it put up quite struggle and I got a bit worried when she had a foot on each shoulder, just kidding!! Can't talk, eat or drink for some time but at least it's over now! xxxxxx


sorry to laugh, but I was imagining how she could do that. Stand above you, or put her bum on something to take the weight.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Glad it is over with. I was pleased to see she started an i.v. with wine before the procedure. I made it back home safely, was glad I was at your side to offer support.


oh OK, so you supported the dentist: Held her up?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You can't have both!!! :sm11: xox


Yes she can. It's Christmas.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your blood test was ok. I have an itchy skin problem as part of my fm, I either have a cool shower, use a soothing cream and take a antihistamine tablet. Well done with your win and new glasses. What wool did you buy? xx


If I remember will take a photo tomorrow along with my elf in a pot. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well I have quite a productive morning. Made some rum sauce, bread sauce, parsley, lemon and thyme stuffing and some mince pies, made these lidless but put some grated marzipan on top. Now going to do a bit of ironing while I watch something on the tv, cos I don't like ironing. xx


Sounds like a very productive day, hope you've got the ironing done, I don't like it either but very virtuous after I had done it. xx????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Glad everything is OK with you barny....and well done on your scratchcard. Put it in your holiday purse for Blackpool


I sort of spent it before I'd won it, it almost covered the yarn I bought.xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe all of you who are in the path of the storm. We've got a bit of rain this morning, but no wind, so it's all okay. May get a slight dusting of snow tonight, but it won't last long. I'm off in a couple of hours to visit my young friend and her children. Will be fun to see them as it's been summer time since they were all home when I was there.
> 
> While he was out running a quick errand yesterday, Mr. Ric had a driver rear-end him. Mr. Ric was sitting at a dead stop waiting to make a left turn 3 blocks from our house when a driver ran into him. Not paying attention. Luckily our Jeep looks okay (sort of - the tire mounted on the back door is a little wonky). It will go in for a fix-up on Monday. Mr. Ric came straight home and called the guy's insurance company, so that process is taking place. Mr. Ric, though, had a headache all afternoon and evening, so hopefully his body didn't suffer too much damage. He may have some whiplash, but we probably won't know for a day or two. He wasn't feeling so well to begin with and that definitely didn't help!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


Poor Mr Ric. I hope that both he and the car have suffered no real damage.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> My DS was born at 23.35 Christmas eve.....!!!


and I at 23.45. I remember you telling me that before.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I might not be online much over the next few days but all of you remember that I love you and wish you and your families a very happy Christmas....xxx


I'm in the same boat, but I shall think of you all and hope you get all that you want for Christmas day.


----------



## binkbrice

I really need to get moving but I am sooooo tired, hope you all are enjoying this Friday before the holidays, in case I forget Happy Birthday to Saxy and GS DS! Hope you have a wonderful birthday and cherished memories really suits us!

Londy glad you are not in to much pain from the tooth!


----------



## Barn-dweller

I'm trying to send you all a combined card, but not sure it is going to work, if not, in case you are all busy tomorrow happy Christmas to all my new friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I really need to get moving but I am sooooo tired, hope you all are enjoying this Friday before the holidays, in case I forget Happy Birthday to Saxy and GS DS! Hope you have a wonderful birthday and cherished memories really suits us!
> 
> Londy glad you are not in to much pain from the tooth!


Thanks Binky. Have a good Christmas. xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying to send you all a combined card, but not sure it is going to work, if not, in case you are all busy tomorrow happy Christmas to all my new friends.


Got it! Thanks; love robins.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am sorry for what I thought. Please accept my apology. I know you ladies across the pond do things differently. However, I was wondering how you could catch up WHEN you were in the shower. ;^)


I sometimes dont write what I mean hahahaha...Im like that in real life too... :sm24: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Poor Mr Ric. I hope that both he and the car have suffered no real damage.


Thankfully it seems minimal damage for both. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I thought I was so smart. Grandson mentioned he would not be able to pick up his lettermans jacket until after Christmas when he got paid. I went and bought it for him as his Christmas present. He got a bonus from work and went to pick it up today. The store was torn upside down as it is a special order with his name and metals attached. Finally someone had to spill the beans and told him to ask his grandmother where it was. He came immediately over here with a big big grin on his face and told me the gig was up. No surprise for him this year.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I thought I was so smart. Grandson mentioned he would not be able to pick up his lettermans jacket until after Christmas when he got paid. I went and bought it for him as his Christmas present. He got a bonus from work and went to pick it up today. The store was torn upside down as it is a special order with his name and metals attached. Finally someone had to spill the beans and told him to ask his grandmother where it was. He came immediately over here with a big big grin on his face and told me the gig was up. No surprise for him this year.


Oh that's a shame but at least you know he will love what he gets. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday Saxy, have a good one. xx


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Saxy! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I thought I was so smart. Grandson mentioned he would not be able to pick up his lettermans jacket until after Christmas when he got paid. I went and bought it for him as his Christmas present. He got a bonus from work and went to pick it up today. The store was torn upside down as it is a special order with his name and metals attached. Finally someone had to spill the beans and told him to ask his grandmother where it was. He came immediately over here with a big big grin on his face and told me the gig was up. No surprise for him this year.


Oh I hate it when a surprise gets ruined!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> They are nice shoes, were they wedgies! I always liked them for added height, much more comfortable then regular heels.


YES ! I use to be able to run in heels now I can't walk stable in bare feet lol ! My arch is high so I always liked heels because my feet hurt less. .... not anymooooore. Lol


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Oh WOW ....... How stunning are you!! Isn't it incredible, and sad, how much injuries, and illness, can change us?


 :sm12: :sm12: thanks lol, but yea I've changed pretty dramatically


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> We began with a sunshiny day, and ended up with a thunderstorm, and lots of very big drops, and heavy rain, for a few hours ........... and broke one of our cacti that was going to have 12 flower heads, in full flower, in the next day or two; but now I don't know if it will flower, or if it will wait until it is ready to be planted again.
> 
> These are some photos of my desert garden. ????????


These are so beautiful ! All my flowers this time of year are fake lol. . :sm07:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> On day 23 on my Connections Advent calendar I found CHERISHED MEMORIES.


Precious :sm01:


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday Saxy ! XOXOX


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday GSusan Ds !


----------



## linkan

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope that no matter where you all are in the world, that you will have a wonderful day filled with love happiness and lots of warm hugs !


----------



## linkan

We had Christmas with the kids and sweet pea yesterday and it was wonderful. .. lots of food prep but we even brought in a neighbor who's husband of 15 yrs. just walked out on her and their two kids. 
I had lots of goodies and little gifts for her kids because she is disabled and just having a really hard time. .they were so happy, it was wonderful having a full house !! ????????


----------



## linkan

Here's the spread lol
I made homemade cheese balls and even binkys sausage balls ! Lol here's are better lol


----------



## linkan

My Christmas tree veggies lol


----------



## linkan

Dh , me , raven, Julz , Wes , jen and rocky ð


----------



## linkan

Now I'm gonna lay down and sleep like a log !! Xoxoxo????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Birthday dear Saxy, have a wonderful day. Xxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
Just want to wish you and yours a good Christmas. 
Thank you for your friendship.
Love you all


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Just want to wish you and yours a good Christmas.
> Thank you for your friendship.
> Love you all


Those are great Chris. And a happy Christmas to you too


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Saxy


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Dh , me , raven, Julz , Wes , jen and rocky ð


Great family photo. Xx


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday to GS's DS


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly,wishing you a lovely Christmas and a happy, healthy 2017 xxxxxx


Same from me too Polly; and a much more relaxed 2017! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you are able to stay well. I had to get a new phone recently. I was just figuring it out and then it updated. Now I can start all over again. Thankful I have grands to show me how to answer the phone. You are lucky if you got manuals. Often there is no manual included, you have to go online to see how to operate your new toys.


I love getting a new phone, I have to wake my brain from slumber, and get it working again. I find I don't have much of a problem with a new phone, as I have found that I like the Samsung phones, and the only change from my old phone, to my new phone; is the lack of a stylus, which I really miss! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Saxy, have a good one. xx


Same from me, Saxy; and for Susan's DS! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> These are so beautiful ! All my flowers this time of year are fake lol. . :sm07:


That's ók, because you are in Winter, and I am technically in Spring/Summer - so our trees, and everything else, are flowering


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dh , me , raven, Julz , Wes , jen and rocky ð


A wonderful Christmas photo xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Merry Christmas to everyone. May peace, joy, and love follow you today and throughout the new year.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Just want to wish you and yours a good Christmas.
> Thank you for your friendship.
> Love you all


Oh I love them. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good Christmas eve everyone, have fought the battle of the duvets (and won) so the bed is now changed and I'm having a bit of R&R before I start again. It's still windy here hopefully it will leave our electricity alone tomorrow. Just need to hoover round the lounge but am waiting for DH to get the logs in, as he makes such a mess, get some stuff out of the freezer and then I am ready for tomorrow.
Here is what I bought yesterday, my elf in a pot (and out of his pot) and my cactus cowboy.


----------



## grandma susan

Hapoy birthday my Saxy and also my DS....I have rung him up and sung down the line to him...Ive a few things to do today and have to be at DS's for tea. Ive had an e-mail from Jean. Kenny has had his operation and hopes to be home today for Christmas. They are waiting for the results of the biopsy. Purley is very low, which will not be a suprise. They have gone through so much.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Saxy, have a good one. xx


Thanks Barny. Quiet so far.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Saxy! ????????????


Thanks Islander.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> These are so beautiful ! All my flowers this time of year are fake lol. . :sm07:


I still have roses on my tree round the door.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Saxy ! XOXOX


Thanks Linky. xxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hapoy birthday my Saxy and also my DS....I have rung him up and sung down the line to him...Ive a few things to do today and have to be at DS's for tea. Ive had an e-mail from Jean. Kenny has had his operation and hopes to be home today for Christmas. They are waiting for the results of the biopsy. Purley is very low, which will not be a suprise. They have gone through so much.


Thanks for keeping us updated on Purly and Kenny. 
Enjoy your time with the family


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY T0 YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JANET
HAPPY BITHDAY TO YOU

with lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dh , me , raven, Julz , Wes , jen and rocky ð


Happy family. Gotta love it.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hapoy birthday my Saxy and also my DS....I have rung him up and sung down the line to him...Ive a few things to do today and have to be at DS's for tea. Ive had an e-mail from Jean. Kenny has had his operation and hopes to be home today for Christmas. They are waiting for the results of the biopsy. Purley is very low, which will not be a suprise. They have gone through so much.


Tender healing hugs to the both of them xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Happy Birthday dear Saxy, have a wonderful day. Xxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I can't eat ALL those cakes. Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Just want to wish you and yours a good Christmas.
> Thank you for your friendship.
> Love you all


Love the piccies; and you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Saxy


Thank you Rebecca.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Same from me, Saxy; and for Susan's DS! xoxoxo


Thanks Judy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good Christmas eve everyone, have fought the battle of the duvets (and won) so the bed is now changed and I'm having a bit of R&R before I start again. It's still windy here hopefully it will leave our electricity alone tomorrow. Just need to hoover round the lounge but am waiting for DH to get the logs in, as he makes such a mess, get some stuff out of the freezer and then I am ready for tomorrow.
> Here is what I bought yesterday, my elf in a pot (and out of his pot) and my cactus cowboy.


So cute!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY T0 YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JANET
> HAPPY BITHDAY TO YOU
> 
> with lots of love and hugs xxx


Thanks Purple. xxxxx.


----------



## SaxonLady

Happy birthday to Susan's GS. We have so much in common. Same birthday, almost the same hour. Both missed being born on Christmas Day by a squeak. Both ginger and both clever as h...

Did you know that werewolves are always born at 23.45 on Christmas Eve?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Just a few things to prep for tomorrow and then I shall be in holiday mode, although as my gks and kids keep telling me that as I am retired I am always on holiday.
Had a phone call from GS1 yesterday, he is with his dad for Christmas so we will do a big family Skype on Christmas Day.
He all those that have been poorly are feeling much better now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Here's the spread lol
> I made homemade cheese balls and even binkys sausage balls ! Lol here's are better lol


Great spread, love the veggies. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Dh , me , raven, Julz , Wes , jen and rocky ð


Lovely family photo xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.

So I thank you all for:
warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.

I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.

HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I still have roses on my tree round the door.


And my primroses have been out for weeks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I can't eat ALL those cakes. Thanks for the wishes.


I see you didn't quibble about the bottles. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


Thank you Janet for taking the trouble to go this for us, I don't think you will every realize just how much this means and just how much all of you mean to me. With lots of love and the Seasons Greetings and a very happy, healthy and peaceful new year to all my wonderful friends around the world. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And my primroses have been out for weeks. xx


Bary I love your little pottys and the wool looks scrummy although you had better hide the blue ones I know a few people who might like to steal them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bary I love your little pottys and the wool looks scrummy although you had better hide the blue ones I know a few people who might like to steal them. xx


I know one in particular, but she hasn't been on yet so might miss it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I know one in particular, but she hasn't been on yet so might miss it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You'd better watch out, there's not much she misses - eyes like a hawk xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Christmas from Bentley xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday to Susan's GS. We have so much in common. Same birthday, almost the same hour. Both missed being born on Christmas Day by a squeak. Both ginger and both clever as h...
> 
> Did you know that werewolves are always born at 23.45 on Christmas Eve?


Its not gs's birthday, Its DS......thanks anyway.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas from Bentley xxxx


Happy Christmas back to Bentley. What a little poser. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Birthday, Saxy! I hope you're having a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Now I'm gonna lay down and sleep like a log !! Xoxoxo????????????


You deserve it! What a day you had and wonderful photos, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Just want to wish you and yours a good Christmas.
> Thank you for your friendship.
> Love you all


And a Happy Christmas Eve to you, too! Wonderful photos. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday to GS's DS


And from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good Christmas eve everyone, have fought the battle of the duvets (and won) so the bed is now changed and I'm having a bit of R&R before I start again. It's still windy here hopefully it will leave our electricity alone tomorrow. Just need to hoover round the lounge but am waiting for DH to get the logs in, as he makes such a mess, get some stuff out of the freezer and then I am ready for tomorrow.
> Here is what I bought yesterday, my elf in a pot (and out of his pot) and my cactus cowboy.


Great photos and purchases! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hapoy birthday my Saxy and also my DS....I have rung him up and sung down the line to him...Ive a few things to do today and have to be at DS's for tea. Ive had an e-mail from Jean. Kenny has had his operation and hopes to be home today for Christmas. They are waiting for the results of the biopsy. Purley is very low, which will not be a suprise. They have gone through so much.


Thank you for the update, Susan, on Purly and Kenny. I so hope and pray things vastly improve for them both soon!

Enjoy your time with the family the next few days! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Here's the spread lol
> I made homemade cheese balls and even binkys sausage balls ! Lol here's are better lol


Wow that looks really good that's how I always incision my table but it never works out!

I bet yours was just as good!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


What a perfect word! They all were so perfect for all of us. Thank you for sharing. And I wish you a wonderful Christmas, too! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Just want to wish you and yours a good Christmas.
> Thank you for your friendship.
> Love you all


I LOVE that! And a very Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good Christmas eve everyone, have fought the battle of the duvets (and won) so the bed is now changed and I'm having a bit of R&R before I start again. It's still windy here hopefully it will leave our electricity alone tomorrow. Just need to hoover round the lounge but am waiting for DH to get the logs in, as he makes such a mess, get some stuff out of the freezer and then I am ready for tomorrow.
> Here is what I bought yesterday, my elf in a pot (and out of his pot) and my cactus cowboy.


Those are so cute!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Barny. Quiet so far.


Happy Birthday Saxy!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hapoy birthday my Saxy and also my DS....I have rung him up and sung down the line to him...Ive a few things to do today and have to be at DS's for tea. Ive had an e-mail from Jean. Kenny has had his operation and hopes to be home today for Christmas. They are waiting for the results of the biopsy. Purley is very low, which will not be a suprise. They have gone through so much.


Happy birthday to you DS!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


This is so true! Saxy thank you so much for this it was wonderful to see and I just learned a new trick with my iPad on how to save something so I have created a note with this post in it so I can read it anytime! Merry Christmas!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly

Happy Birthday Saxy and wishes for the best to Purly and Kenny.


----------



## binkbrice

My hope is that all will be well with our Pearly and Kenny! Lots of love and hugs sent to her!


----------



## jollypolly

Merry Christmas to you all and the happiest times in the new year. Your kindness to me and window into your world has been my lifeline. May all your days be merry and all challenges met with ease. I'm about to do last minute shopping...stocking stuffers for my son...and pet treats. Next week I'm meeting friends for meals Mon. Tues. and Wed. which will be fun. It was too close to the holiday to bring down my pretty tree ..according to my son not me ..so we got a 3 foot artificial tree for indoors and put lights on the poor soul tree on the front lawn. Both look passable. Wishing you all the merriest time.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas from Bentley xxxx


There could not be a more PURRFECT picture. Love his pose and your tree is lovely. This picture could be on your Christmas cards next year. Wishes for much joy with Bentley through the holiday.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


I don't know what the advent calendar is but your words are right. Exactly! A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS to you also.


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> There could not be a more PURRFECT picture. Love his pose and your tree is lovely. This picture could be on your Christmas cards next year. Wishes for much joy with Bentley through the holiday.


Also your pillows are darling!


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY T0 YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JANET
> HAPPY BITHDAY TO YOU
> 
> with lots of love and hugs xxx


From me too.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No ....... it doesn't always work like that ........ in a regular male/female couple, the male and female would have to step into each others bodies, so that the empathic female would now be in the male body, and the seemingly uncaring male, would be in the female body; thus the femaly body would get the "QUEEN" type treatment that she deserves, and needs at this time. Once you are feeling much better, both of the consciences would return to their own bodies ......... Simple!!! ????????????????????


I only need to get him into the body of a relatively normal human being Judi, he's soon see how 'different' he is!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling okay. The other teeth will shift a bit and the gap will get smaller. Is that a good thing? We call them horse pills as they often are so large, but necessary.
> Leave the door unlocked. I am going to sneak in and lamp your spouse.


Aw, bless you, is that right about the teeth shifting? I hope so!! The 'wound' is really good, no pain or swelling and no blood since I got home from the dentist! Maybe I'm healthier than I thought!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I will pay your plane fare if you would come and lamp my spouse!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My newest update allowed me to add my thumbprint. Now instead of trying to swipe to answer it, I just put my thumb on the home button and presto chango no more swipping.
> 140 pages! Did you copy the Spanish and Chinese versions as well as the English?


Quite possibly, I didn't get beyond how to open the box!! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That would be me, if it was going to happen - I am very literal, which is very embarrassing sometimes, but I have learned, over time, that not everyone speaks, or answers, as literal as I am ........ which is a very fortunate for the entire world! ????????????????????


We know you, we understand you and we love you Judi!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, found my recipe .... 4 oz unsalted butter, 6 oz sieved icing sugar, 4 to 6 dessert spoons of rum or brandy. Mis until it goes fluffy nd white and then refridgerste to set it. Just made some with rum and of coyrse the maximum amount of rum xxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ps l have not bern on the rum, got typolitis ????


Yeah, right! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh ...... my mistake, I was the one called on, if there was a person with difficult veins (for a variety of different reasons), because I had gained the enviable (?) reputation of being the person to get, when the victim was well known to have tricky veins. I never missed, and the client was always amazed when I let them know that the procedure was completed!


I gave over 60 donations of blood before the operation on my broken ankle stopped me giving any more (sorry, I'm bragging again!) and I was always surprised at how different people would inflict different levels of pain with the needle, or in some cases absolutely none at all!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ooooohhhhhh ......... what wonderful treats for your grab bag, the dark chocolate with the cherry chilli filling, sounds delicious. Quite a while ago now, the company that makes "Chilli Chocolate Tim Tams, and they were absolutely delicious. Unfortunately, they were a special edition; and we're only available for a short time. I keep telling myself that I will make my own chilli chocolate, but as yet I have procrastinated, far beyond me being able to even joke about it, I am an Unchallenged Champion of Procrastination!
> 
> My best procrastination effort I did was with an assignment, when I was at uni - I left a quite large assignment until the extreme last minute, and on the day of submission, I woke fairly rapidly from a very deep sleep, at about 0200hrs, and proceeded to research, plan, compose, edit and finally print the document at about 0730hrs.
> 
> I then went on to have breakfast and get ready to attend my classes for the day, including getting two very young children ready to attend day, and finally arrive to the uni for my classes. When I reached the appropriate subject class, I handed up my assignment, and waited patiently for my results - I received a Distinction for that assignment; I was extremely pleased with myself, once I understood that a "D" stood for Distinction, not the first level of failure! ????????????????????


I too work better under pressure!!! On the subject of Tim Tams - again - I am sad to report that t he Oz/Kiwi shop in Covent garden is no more, therefore, no more over the counter Tim tams for me! However, I think I can still get them on Amazon!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe all of you who are in the path of the storm. We've got a bit of rain this morning, but no wind, so it's all okay. May get a slight dusting of snow tonight, but it won't last long. I'm off in a couple of hours to visit my young friend and her children. Will be fun to see them as it's been summer time since they were all home when I was there.
> 
> While he was out running a quick errand yesterday, Mr. Ric had a driver rear-end him. Mr. Ric was sitting at a dead stop waiting to make a left turn 3 blocks from our house when a driver ran into him. Not paying attention. Luckily our Jeep looks okay (sort of - the tire mounted on the back door is a little wonky). It will go in for a fix-up on Monday. Mr. Ric came straight home and called the guy's insurance company, so that process is taking place. Mr. Ric, though, had a headache all afternoon and evening, so hopefully his body didn't suffer too much damage. He may have some whiplash, but we probably won't know for a day or two. He wasn't feeling so well to begin with and that definitely didn't help!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


Sorry to hear about the prang, maybe slight shock making Mr Ric's headache. I know that you knpw that it could have been worse!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad no bleeding. Take the meds and take it easy. When do you go back for the other tooth removal?


I haven't made the next appointment yet but I have to go back within two months or I will have to pay again!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I was up for having them both out in one go but as they were diagonally opposite, the dentist said I wouldn't be able to chew until New Year with two holes!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, what a busy morning on here. Have now finished shopping and don't intend to go out again this side of Christmas. My new glasses were ready so picked them up and escaped to the yarn shop while DH paid for them. Treated myself about 7 balls of yarn and got the buttons that I went in for. The shop wasn't too busy, which was surprising (pleasantly) had lunch out, won £20 on a scratch card and got my results for my blood test. They were all clear which was great except I still don't know what is wrong with me. Still all in all not a bad day so far. Will catch up on here and then off to knit. The wind is getting stronger and it's raining so will now batton down the hatches. See you all later, don't work too hard. xx


I'm glad your results were good, I'm guessing stress and physical overwork!! Nice work in the yarn shop!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> No it wasn't, it was a complete waste of time. Just a letter that needed signing for... and I really don't understand why!!!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Oooooh, how annoying!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Stay near a toilet........They had an effect on my bowels!!!!!!. Hope you are ok.


Ok so far.......but thanks for the warning!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> My DS was born at 23.35 Christmas eve.....!!!


Than a very Happy Birthday to Our Saxy, our Stephen and my friend Valerie(She's the lady that gave me the lovely Louisa Harding yarn!) xxx!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am sorry for what I thought. Please accept my apology. I know you ladies across the pond do things differently. However, I was wondering how you could catch up WHEN you were in the shower. ;^)


Don't you have IPads in _your_ showers? :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> sorry to laugh, but I was imagining how she could do that. Stand above you, or put her bum on something to take the weight.


Everybody I have used that line with, including DD took me seriously for a second!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying to send you all a combined card, but not sure it is going to work, if not, in case you are all busy tomorrow happy Christmas to all my new friends.


Sorry hun, couldn't open it!! Happy to accept your good wishes anyway and the same to you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I thought I was so smart. Grandson mentioned he would not be able to pick up his lettermans jacket until after Christmas when he got paid. I went and bought it for him as his Christmas present. He got a bonus from work and went to pick it up today. The store was torn upside down as it is a special order with his name and metals attached. Finally someone had to spill the beans and told him to ask his grandmother where it was. He came immediately over here with a big big grin on his face and told me the gig was up. No surprise for him this year.


Oh well, he got to wear it Christmas Eve and I bet he looked smashing!! So glad it made him happy!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Aw, bless you, is that right about the teeth shifting? I hope so!! The 'wound' is really good, no pain or swelling and no blood since I got home from the dentist! Maybe I'm healthier than I thought!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I will pay your plane fare if you would come and lamp my spouse!!! xxxx


How big is he? I can lamp with the best of them. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> :sm12: :sm12: thanks lol, but yea I've changed pretty dramatically


You are just as gorgeous, my darling girl, and I don't suppose many of us look like we did 10 years ago! Actually, I think I look better now than when I was younger and one day I will post pictures to prove it!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I hope that no matter where you all are in the world, that you will have a wonderful day filled with love happiness and lots of warm hugs !


...and to you and yours sweetheart!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We had Christmas with the kids and sweet pea yesterday and it was wonderful. .. lots of food prep but we even brought in a neighbor who's husband of 15 yrs. just walked out on her and their two kids.
> I had lots of goodies and little gifts for her kids because she is disabled and just having a really hard time. .they were so happy, it was wonderful having a full house !! ????????


That was a lovely thing to do at a very bad time for your neighbour, well done!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh , me , raven, Julz , Wes , jen and rocky ð


Lovely picture of you all and that's some statement beard Wes has now!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good Christmas eve everyone, have fought the battle of the duvets (and won) so the bed is now changed and I'm having a bit of R&R before I start again. It's still windy here hopefully it will leave our electricity alone tomorrow. Just need to hoover round the lounge but am waiting for DH to get the logs in, as he makes such a mess, get some stuff out of the freezer and then I am ready for tomorrow.
> Here is what I bought yesterday, my elf in a pot (and out of his pot) and my cactus cowboy.


Brilliant, clever girl - and the yarn is nice too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Tender healing hugs to the both of them xxxx


....and from me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I can't eat ALL those cakes. Thanks for the wishes.


Course you can!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


Thank you lovely lady, you did a good job there! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You'd better watch out, there's not much she misses - eyes like a hawk xxxxx


Only with my glasses on!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas from Bentley xxxx


Meow, meow, Bentley, he knows what that means!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Merry Christmas to you all and the happiest times in the new year. Your kindness to me and window into your world has been my lifeline. May all your days be merry and all challenges met with ease. I'm about to do last minute shopping...stocking stuffers for my son...and pet treats. Next week I'm meeting friends for meals Mon. Tues. and Wed. which will be fun. It was too close to the holiday to bring down my pretty tree ..according to my son not me ..so we got a 3 foot artificial tree for indoors and put lights on the poor soul tree on the front lawn. Both look passable. Wishing you all the merriest time.


....and to you Polly, I want to much for you to have more peace of mind in the coming year, here's hoping dear!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I don't know what the advent calendar is but your words are right. Exactly! A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS to you also.


Something for you to read, Polly, it tells you all about Advent Calendars! Ours was a wonderful word for our group every day instead of a gift or picture!!! xxxx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent_calendar


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How big is he? I can lamp with the best of them. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


5' 6"? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Oh crumbs, nearly three pages of me there!! Sorry I haven't been around, I was up to my neck in grandchildren and today, DH and I have been to Hastings, as is our tradition on Christmas Eve! The journey was easy, the weather cold and windy but bright. We had a short walk around the shops and the little Christmas market, had lunch in a favourite Italian restaurant on the sea front and then sat in the car looking at the sea for half an hour while I did some knitting and DH was reading. Sounds idyllic, doesn't it? Sadly, it was spoiled by someone nit-picking about how the bill was split between us!!! 

Enjoy the rest of your Christmas, all of you, you are all so very precious to me and without you all to unload upon, I would probably have spontaneously exploded by now!! Love you all to bits!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

I've caught up again . What a beautiful group we have here . It truly is knitting paradise. 

Saxy I have screen shot that post ! You did such a great job everyday and I want to keep it where I can see it all the time. I didn't know about the werewolves thing , so kewl. .learn something new everyday. 

Bentley, please give your lady some extra cuddles from me you beautiful little boy you. The tree in the background is gorgeous. Great picture, you are so photogenic. 

GSusan hope your DS is having a marvelous birthday today to !


----------



## linkan

June you are so sweet. 
I don't know about others, I suppose we are all different , but my teeth did not close any gaps because I don't have any wisdom teeth pushing them. 
So I can only chew on the one side of my mouth because the gap on the other side is too large. I hope yours shortens though. ????????


----------



## linkan

Sad to hear our Pearl is doing so poorly. Here's to wishing for a Christmas miracle ! 
For all of us !


----------



## linkan

I hate feeling like im leaving anyone out, so let me just say this. 

My family connections:

Know that even if I don't say your name, I read your posts and laugh and cry with you. 
I worry over you my friend when your unwell or down. 
My heart leaps with you with every triumph. And my heart sings with all the beauty of your creations. 
So remember please my dearest loved ones. That even if I don't say your names, I cherish you and I love you. 
May all your days be truly merry and bright. 
Warm hugs and tons and tons of love.
Angela.
XOXOXOXO


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June you are so sweet.
> I don't know about others, I suppose we are all different , but my teeth did not close any gaps because I don't have any wisdom teeth pushing them.
> So I can only chew on the one side of my mouth because the gap on the other side is too large. I hope yours shortens though. ????????


My own dentist quoted me £2,500 for an implant on the National Health Service. Saw an advert for a private dentist in Hastings today, he's charging £800! Go figure, as they say!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I hate feeling like im leaving anyone out, so let me just say this.
> 
> My family connections:
> 
> Know that even if I don't say your name, I read your posts and laugh and cry with you.
> I worry over you my friend when your unwell or down.
> My heart leaps with you with every triumph. And my heart sings with all the beauty of your creations.
> So remember please my dearest loved ones. That even if I don't say your names, I cherish you and I love you.
> May all your days be truly merry and bright.
> Warm hugs and tons and tons of love.
> Angela.
> XOXOXOXO


That's so lovely Ange!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

I nearly forgot. . DD1 loved the dream catcher bag. . She told me last night that she doest want to use it, she wants to put it in a frame lol ! I told her that is hers and she can do what she wants to with it. . ????


----------



## linkan

Dd2 loved the owl, she cried, and she accepted the work in progress, still under construction iou ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's so lovely Ange!! xxxx


???? :sm02: thank you lady


----------



## jinx

We will have to wait for a later date for me to do the lamping. Days are too short now and I could not make the trip and be home before dark. As I have never heard of lamping someone until recently I will have to read up on it. I would want to do it correctly.


London Girl said:


> Aw, bless you, is that right about the teeth shifting? I hope so!! The 'wound' is really good, no pain or swelling and no blood since I got home from the dentist! Maybe I'm healthier than I thought!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I will pay your plane fare if you would come and lamp my spouse!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We will have to wait for a later date for me to do the lamping. Days are too short now and I could not make the trip and be home before dark. As I have never heard of lamping someone until recently I will have to read up on it. I would want to do it correctly.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx

Wise decision. If you have infection in one area it could easily travel to the other injured area and you would have twice the problems.


London Girl said:


> I haven't made the next appointment yet but I have to go back within two months or I will have to pay again!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I was up for having them both out in one go but as they were diagonally opposite, the dentist said I wouldn't be able to chew until New Year with two holes!!!


----------



## jinx

I do not. However, I do now remember that some people do have waterproof I-Pads in their showers.


London Girl said:


> Don't you have IPads in _your_ showers? :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

He does look smashing. However, his present was not here. It was at my grand daughters house for her to wrap for me. She was not home so he could not get it. I did get two extended hugs as his way of saying thanks. He was indeed happy.


London Girl said:


> Oh well, he got to wear it Christmas Eve and I bet he looked smashing!! So glad it made him happy!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture of you all and that's some statement beard Wes has now!!!


He looks like he is plotting to over throw Santa!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> We will have to wait for a later date for me to do the lamping. Days are too short now and I could not make the trip and be home before dark. As I have never heard of lamping someone until recently I will have to read up on it. I would want to do it correctly.


I thought of you last night when Michael called me at 7:30 and told me "um Wisa you know it's dark and I have to come home to sleep with you" he will not stay the night with her he always wants to come "home"


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


They are to cute!


----------



## binkbrice

I have been making cookies...


----------



## jinx

Smart boy. You know there's no place like home. ;^)


binkbrice said:


> I thought of you last night when Michael called me at 7:30 and told me "um Wisa you know it's dark and I have to come home to sleep with you" he will not stay the night with her he always wants to come "home"


----------



## jinx

Precious wee ones. Love seeing pictures of everyone's family.


PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> 5' 6"? xxxx


Have you got a box I can stand on? xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you got a box I can stand on? xxxx


I got this y'all. ..

June tell him I'm coming. .
It's a bit of a walk a swim and another walk but tell him to just stand still tell I get there. . I'll make GSusan proud as hell.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


Oh they are so cute !!!! ???? how precious.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


Yes I've been doing that after having watched The Snowman and The Snowman and the Snowdog. Trying hard to get Christmassy. Had some neighbours in this afternoon and also sold a cowl and scarf so quite a good afternoon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have been making cookies...


Cute. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


LM#2 is so like you :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've been doing that after having watched The Snowman and The Snowman and the Snowdog. Trying hard to get Christmassy. Had some neighbours in this afternoon and also sold a cowl and scarf so quite a good afternoon. xx


Good going :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I have been making cookies...


Yummy!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I have been making cookies...


YAY! !

I wonder if they make sugar free chocolate cake !!!!! ð 
I inherited dad's sweet tooth. ... it use to not be a problem. ..now however they tell me sugar is bad.

I think it's a conspiracy to keep me away from the good food lol !!ðð·ð¹ð¨ð§ð¦ð©ð°ð­ð«ð¬ð®ðð³ððððððððð¡ððððð

Speaking of good food. ..
I tried to do a bottle count of wine from yesterday but I don't have enough fingers and I'm wearing slippers from dd1.... lol bless her heart she bought me a new wardrobe of night gowns and pj's , including the slippers. 
But she didn't consider my new constant temperature is somewhere around just below the fires of hell haha. 
But I'll wear all this hot hot clothes anyway and shoes because she put so much love into it.
There's even a pajama shirt with a racoon and his hands are velcro'd over his eyes. ...soooo cute, don't worry I'll pose for talk in it later lol.

Ok here is how far I got on Mr. Owl before she opened it.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've been doing that after having watched The Snowman and The Snowman and the Snowdog. Trying hard to get Christmassy. Had some neighbours in this afternoon and also sold a cowl and scarf so quite a good afternoon. xx


Very nice! The newest little guy is adorable like the rest of your work !!


----------



## lifeline

The results of my and MM's day...


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> YAY! !
> 
> I wonder if they make sugar free chocolate cake !!!!! ð
> I inherited dad's sweet tooth. ... it use to not be a problem. ..now however they tell me sugar is bad.
> 
> I think it's a conspiracy to keep me away from the good food lol !!ðð·ð¹ð¨ð§ð¦ð©ð°ð­ð«ð¬ð®ðð³ððððððððð¡ððððð
> 
> Speaking of good food. ..
> I tried to do a bottle count of wine from yesterday but I don't have enough fingers and I'm wearing slippers from dd1.... lol bless her heart she bought me a new wardrobe of night gowns and pj's , including the slippers.
> But she didn't consider my new constant temperature is somewhere around just below the fires of hell haha.
> But I'll wear all this hot hot clothes anyway and shoes because she put so much love into it.
> There's even a pajama shirt with a racoon and his hands are velcro'd over his eyes. ...soooo cute, don't worry I'll pose for talk in it later lol.
> 
> Ok here is how far I got on Mr. Owl before she opened it.


It's coming on so well


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> YAY! !
> 
> I wonder if they make sugar free chocolate cake !!!!! ð
> I inherited dad's sweet tooth. ... it use to not be a problem. ..now however they tell me sugar is bad.
> 
> I think it's a conspiracy to keep me away from the good food lol !!ðð·ð¹ð¨ð§ð¦ð©ð°ð­ð«ð¬ð®ðð³ððððððððð¡ððððð
> 
> Speaking of good food. ..
> I tried to do a bottle count of wine from yesterday but I don't have enough fingers and I'm wearing slippers from dd1.... lol bless her heart she bought me a new wardrobe of night gowns and pj's , including the slippers.
> But she didn't consider my new constant temperature is somewhere around just below the fires of hell haha.
> But I'll wear all this hot hot clothes anyway and shoes because she put so much love into it.
> There's even a pajama shirt with a racoon and his hands are velcro'd over his eyes. ...soooo cute, don't worry I'll pose for talk in it later lol.
> 
> Ok here is how far I got on Mr. Owl before she opened it.


No wonder she is willing to wait, it's beautiful. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

If anyone is interested Santa is over Africa at the moment on his way to Niger. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> LM#2 is so like you :sm02:


I agree. They are adorable children. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> The results of my and MM's day...


Yummy!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

If you've got little ones around and want to show them where Santa is go to www.noradsanta.org xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> If you've got little ones around and want to show them where Santa is go to www.noradsanta.org xx


I like that. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


Thankyou for doing this for me and all.....it's the best one I've had...one thing is so true and that is the love between us all. I consider you all my sisters and can't wait to see you all again..


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas from Bentley xxxx


happy mousy Christmas Bentley...x


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh crumbs, nearly three pages of me there!! Sorry I haven't been around, I was up to my neck in grandchildren and today, DH and I have been to Hastings, as is our tradition on Christmas Eve! The journey was easy, the weather cold and windy but bright. We had a short walk around the shops and the little Christmas market, had lunch in a favourite Italian restaurant on the sea front and then sat in the car looking at the sea for half an hour while I did some knitting and DH was reading. Sounds idyllic, doesn't it? Sadly, it was spoiled by someone nit-picking about how the bill was split between us!!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Christmas, all of you, you are all so very precious to me and without you all to unload upon, I would probably have spontaneously exploded by now!! Love you all to bits!! xxxxxxxxxx


We love you so much. Always here for you...anytime any day


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I hate feeling like im leaving anyone out, so let me just say this.
> 
> My family connections:
> 
> Know that even if I don't say your name, I read your posts and laugh and cry with you.
> I worry over you my friend when your unwell or down.
> My heart leaps with you with every triumph. And my heart sings with all the beauty of your creations.
> So remember please my dearest loved ones. That even if I don't say your names, I cherish you and I love you.
> May all your days be truly merry and bright.
> Warm hugs and tons and tons of love.
> Angela.
> XOXOXOXO


Aw Angie. I love you too...you have a heart of gold, and you get dealt a raw deal sometimes. I'm here for you xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I got this y'all. ..
> 
> June tell him I'm coming. .
> It's a bit of a walk a swim and another walk but tell him to just stand still tell I get there. . I'll make GSusan proud as hell.


you do anyway. Always proud of you x


----------



## martina

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


Your GD is the image of you, I think.


----------



## linkan

Merry Christmas !????❤????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> If you've got little ones around and want to show them where Santa is go to www.noradsanta.org xx


That's great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lifeline

It's really early here (6.20) the body clock hasn't settled into holiday mode yet! When I awoke I realised stockings hadn't been filled, but all done now :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## LondonChris

Merry Christmas everyone, love to you & yours!


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Christmas everyone. Have a wonderful day. Love you all ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Christmas to one and all. Relax and enjoy. xxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not. However, I do now remember that some people do have waterproof I-Pads in their showers.


Really?? Whatever next?!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


What a gorgeous photo, they are such beautiful children but then look at their Knanna!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I thought of you last night when Michael called me at 7:30 and told me "um Wisa you know it's dark and I have to come home to sleep with you" he will not stay the night with her he always wants to come "home"


Oh bless him, he loves his Wisa!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I got this y'all. ..
> 
> June tell him I'm coming. .
> It's a bit of a walk a swim and another walk but tell him to just stand still tell I get there. . I'll make GSusan proud as hell.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks girl!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've been doing that after having watched The Snowman and The Snowman and the Snowdog. Trying hard to get Christmassy. Had some neighbours in this afternoon and also sold a cowl and scarf so quite a good afternoon. xx


That's my girl!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> YAY! !
> 
> I wonder if they make sugar free chocolate cake !!!!! ð
> I inherited dad's sweet tooth. ... it use to not be a problem. ..now however they tell me sugar is bad.
> 
> I think it's a conspiracy to keep me away from the good food lol !!ðð·ð¹ð¨ð§ð¦ð©ð°ð­ð«ð¬ð®ðð³ððððððððð¡ððððð
> 
> Speaking of good food. ..
> I tried to do a bottle count of wine from yesterday but I don't have enough fingers and I'm wearing slippers from dd1.... lol bless her heart she bought me a new wardrobe of night gowns and pj's , including the slippers.
> But she didn't consider my new constant temperature is somewhere around just below the fires of hell haha.
> But I'll wear all this hot hot clothes anyway and shoes because she put so much love into it.
> There's even a pajama shirt with a racoon and his hands are velcro'd over his eyes. ...soooo cute, don't worry I'll pose for talk in it later lol.
> 
> Ok here is how far I got on Mr. Owl before she opened it.


You could wear them to bed them take 'em off before you get in!! On the other hand, that might make Mr Linky too hot as well!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: The owl is fab and would look lovely framed, you worked so hard on it and it shows!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> The results of my and MM's day...


What a beautiful cake, great work girls!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for doing this for me and all.....it's the best one I've had...one thing is so true and that is the love between us all. I consider you all my sisters and can't wait to see you all again..


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Wishing all my dear knitty friends, wherever you are in the world, a very merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year, I love you all to bits!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


----------



## jinx

Oh, I love the picture. Some things are same the world around. My great grand has the same expression on her Christmas pictures as Charlotte(?)


London Girl said:


> Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


----------



## jinx

Merry Christmas to my favorite online friends. May the wonderful feelings we have today spread and be shared by everyone in the world.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. 
Merry Christmas
All the kitties have had their milk and treats, both the indoor ones and the strays.
Last night we had a turkey dinner with Stuart, mum's guy, and his son. They don't celebrate Christmas as they are two bachelor men, so Christmas eve dinner and watching the "White Christmas" movie with us, IS their Christmas.
As soon as everyone is up, we'll be upwrapping presents, then having breakfast, then heading up to my brother's house.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Merry Christmas to my favorite online friends. May the wonderful feelings we have today spread and be shared by everyone in the world.


That would be so nice, Knitting uniting the world.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


Happy family, and cute little elf.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my dear knitty friends, wherever you are in the world, a very merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year, I love you all to bits!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Big <hug> for you. Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Really?? Whatever next?!!! xxx


I could have bought a waterproof cell phone when I got my new one, but I make it a point of not taking my cell phone into the bathroom. The rest of the time it stays in my purse. So, as long as my purse doesn't fall into a pool or river, I didn't need the waterproof one.
I did get an Asus Zenphone 3 Max a couple of days before Christmas. It looks like an iPhone but is Android not Apple. I can't get it set up until after Christmas though, my cellphone support people are on holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Christmas to one and all. Relax and enjoy. xxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thank you Barny. Merry Christmas to you too.
I'll save the wine for Boxing Day, after I braved the crowds and the early morning wakeup. I'm the designated driver for today.


----------



## Islander

Good Morning! It's a absolutely gorgeous morning.. very frosty, diamonds sparkling everywhere! Still dark as it is 5:30 a.m. A very good friend and walking partner fell yesterday and has a concussion with stitches, so I am walking over every 2 hours to make sure she is sound. Nothing wrapped yet, but what the heck... it's only Christmas paper! I'm hoping she will spend the day with us.
Love and Merry Christmas to you all! xox


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas everyone. Have a wonderful day. Love you all ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxx


You and Mr P have a wonderful day as well.????????????????Fa la la la la.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, love to you & yours!


Merry Christmas to you. I hope your is painfree with lots of grandchildren hugs.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It's really early here (6.20) the body clock hasn't settled into holiday mode yet! When I awoke I realised stockings hadn't been filled, but all done now :sm24:


I missed a lot of things. I usually buy salted licorice. My brother and sister both love it and there is a store north of us with a Dutch owner who has it all the time, but I forgot this time. I blame the cold head.
It sounds like you are all ready now, so enjoy a Merry Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Merry Christmas !????❤????


Merry Christmas to you and your family.

I hope you can find your sugarless chocolate cake,that would make Christmas extra special.


----------



## nitz8catz

Fried potatoes and eggs just went on the table so I need to run now.
Everyone have an extra specially great day.
Merry Christmas and ho ho ho.


----------



## Miss Pam

martina said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.


Merry Christmas back to you, Martina! I hope you're feeling much better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Merry Christmas to all of you and your families! Love you all lots! xxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


What a wonderful, happy family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my dear knitty friends, wherever you are in the world, a very merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year, I love you all to bits!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Merry Christmas back to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good Morning! It's a absolutely gorgeous morning.. very frosty, diamonds sparkling everywhere! Still dark as it is 5:30 a.m. A very good friend and walking partner fell yesterday and has a concussion with stitches, so I am walking over every 2 hours to make sure she is sound. Nothing wrapped yet, but what the heck... it's only Christmas paper! I'm hoping she will spend the day with us.
> Love and Merry Christmas to you all! xox


Wonderful photo! So sorry about your friend falling. You're a wonderful friend to be keeping an eye on her. Yes, it's only Christmas paper! Have a very happy Christmas! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Fried potatoes and eggs just went on the table so I need to run now.
> Everyone have an extra specially great day.
> Merry Christmas and ho ho ho.


Merry Christmas to you, too, Nitzi. Have a wonderful day with your family! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


Adorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Merry Christmas to everyone -


----------



## MrsB

Wow. that's really lovely. Is that crewelwork? I love how rich the colors are and the depth of the raised stitching.


----------



## jinx

My other idiosyncrasy besides having to be home by dark is to always have my cell phone on me. My first smart phone fell in the toilet. I wondered if it was so smart why did it do that. My new phone says it is water resistant. Clerk made sure to tell me that did not mean waterproof. 


nitz8catz said:


> I could have bought a waterproof cell phone when I got my new one, but I make it a point of not taking my cell phone into the bathroom. The rest of the time it stays in my purse. So, as long as my purse doesn't fall into a pool or river, I didn't need the waterproof one.
> I did get an Asus Zenphone 3 Max a couple of days before Christmas. It looks like an iPhone but is Android not Apple. I can't get it set up until after Christmas though, my cellphone support people are on holiday.


----------



## jinx

The other day my grandson mentioned his fathers wife had a hole in the slippers I made her last Christmas. This a.m. I quickly made her a new pair. http://jinxedoneknits.tumblr.com/
Scroll down for pattern.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The other day my grandson mentioned his fathers wife had a hole in the slippers I made her last Christmas. This a.m. I quickly made her a new pair. http://jinxedoneknits.tumblr.com/
> Scroll down for pattern.


Wow, that was quick work and they are very nice, will have to make some of those!! Thanks for the pattern!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, that was quick work and they are very nice, will have to make some of those!! Thanks for the pattern!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Jinx. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Hi girls, how was your day? We had a very nice days at Matt's sister's, they have a beautiful house on a hill and the garden looks down on the cathedral and castle in Rochester town. The kids got so much stuff I don't know where it's all going to go!! Thirteen of us (14 if you count a baby on the way!) had a delicious dinner and then played a game which involved a lot of shouting and a great deal of cheating!! Home now and curling up with my knitting to watch TV with some Stollen bites, chocolates and Amaretto! Hope you have had/are having a wonderful day too!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Christmas my friends. It's 8pm and I've come to bed. We have had a wonderful day. I've had my meals made and Santa came....I got some lovely pjs, smelly candles, chocolates and the national trust membership for a year. Everyone is shattered. I hope you all had a good day. I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


The baby is starting to look like Charlotte. They are a lovely family.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fantastic time. We are suppose to have the family together tomorrow. Granddaughter is working (nurse) today and our daughter is driving home tomorrow. I have decided not to bake and cook anything today in preparation as hubby is under the weather. He felt poorly last week, but yesterday and today he is abed. Tomorrow I might have to drag him to the doctor. Then again he may feel better and we can have a celebrate with fewer side dishes and desserts. I need the calories, but will do without just for him. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Hi girls, how was your day? We had a very nice days at Matt's sister's, they have a beautiful house on a hill and the garden looks down on the cathedral and castle in Rochester town. The kids got so much stuff I don't know where it's all going to go!! Thirteen of us (14 if you count a baby on the way!) had a delicious dinner and then played a game which involved a lot of shouting and a great deal of cheating!! Home now and curling up with my knitting to watch TV with some Stollen bites, chocolates and Amaretto! Hope you have had/are having a wonderful day too!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Rest easy and dream of sugar plums and the wonderful day you had.


grandma susan said:


> Happy Christmas my friends. It's 8pm and I've come to bed. We have had a wonderful day. I've had my meals made and Santa came....I got some lovely pjs, smelly candles, chocolates and the national trust membership for a year. Everyone is shattered. I hope you all had a good day. I'll catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, how was your day? We had a very nice days at Matt's sister's, they have a beautiful house on a hill and the garden looks down on the cathedral and castle in Rochester town. The kids got so much stuff I don't know where it's all going to go!! Thirteen of us (14 if you count a baby on the way!) had a delicious dinner and then played a game which involved a lot of shouting and a great deal of cheating!! Home now and curling up with my knitting to watch TV with some Stollen bites, chocolates and Amaretto! Hope you have had/are having a wonderful day too!! xxxxx


A very quiet day here, everything turned out OK and we kept our electricity despite the wind. Done loads of knitting this afternoon and watched The Lion King. Sounds as though you had a great time but bet you're glad you're now curled up in your chair. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It's really early here (6.20) the body clock hasn't settled into holiday mode yet! When I awoke I realised stockings hadn't been filled, but all done now :sm24:


Michael would not go to sleep last night it was 1:00am before he fell asleep and apparently so did I I woke at 3:15 and realized we hadn't put any of the presents out or filled the stockings so I woke DH and we hurried around quietly went back to sleep till 6:30am we have had a wonderful Christmas and I hope you all have had the same!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my dear knitty friends, wherever you are in the world, a very merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year, I love you all to bits!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And we love you to bits also!


----------



## Islander

Wow Grandma Susan, what a fantastic birthday card from all the girls!! I'm having so much fun with the game, I think I'm going to keep playing it right through the holidays! It's addictive!
You made my day, thank you all so much!
xox
Trish


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good Christmas eve everyone, have fought the battle of the duvets (and won) so the bed is now changed and I'm having a bit of R&R before I start again. It's still windy here hopefully it will leave our electricity alone tomorrow. Just need to hoover round the lounge but am waiting for DH to get the logs in, as he makes such a mess, get some stuff out of the freezer and then I am ready for tomorrow.
> Here is what I bought yesterday, my elf in a pot (and out of his pot) and my cactus cowboy.


They are beautiful!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday to Susan's GS. We have so much in common. Same birthday, almost the same hour. Both missed being born on Christmas Day by a squeak. Both ginger and both clever as h...
> 
> Did you know that werewolves are always born at 23.45 on Christmas Eve?


???????????????????? Do we need to get the silver bullets out? ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi everyone. We've had a good day here. DS arrived last night safe and sound. We had a quiet dinner together this afternoon. It's a treat to have him home for a few days. So far no drama.  Sounds like everyone has been having a great day. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> and finally: Today on my Connections Advent calendar I found (what else?!) LOVE.
> 
> So I thank you all for:
> warmth, gentleness, understanding, talent, hugs, kisses, respect, laughter, shared children, generosity, beautiful photos, kindness, smiles, dreams, empathy, banter, advice, friendship, jokes, workmanship, knitting patterns, caring, cherished memories and LOVE.
> 
> I had no problem finding enough words for my calendar. Thank you all so much for all you have given, and are giving, me.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.


Hello everyone, We were having a lovely quiet day, until the girl next door woke; and then the air turned blue with her screeching profanities. Some poor sod had Christmas cut short! Thankfully she has now either left home for the next few hours, or been sorted out by her mother - I really hope it is the latter - we used to have a beautifully quiet neighbourhood!!!! ????????????

Well I just typed a whole lot on the end of the previous paragraph, but it has deemed itself to important to be following the bad behaviour of that girl; so if I remember what I typed later on, I will re-do it! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> And my primroses have been out for weeks. xx


We have had these beautiful cacti flowering for a week or two, and a lovely man gave me some beautiful geraniums and palegoniums; which have also been flowering, and most of my native trees are also flowering. My yard often has the beautiful aroma of the diferrent flowers now, and it is wonderful.

When we first moved here, the previous owners had planted a lot of tropical plants (which were not really coping with our hot dry summers). We removed those poor plants, and replanted trees, shrubs and other plants more suited to the climate here; and now we have the type of plants that are not only beautiful, but provide shelter and some food, for the various types of wild life, that is courageous enough to live in my yard.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Janet for taking the trouble to go this for us, I don't think you will every realize just how much this means and just how much all of you mean to me. With lots of love and the Seasons Greetings and a very happy, healthy and peaceful new year to all my wonderful friends around the world. xxx


You have said this so more eloquently, than I ever could, so I shall hitch myself to your post, in thanking Janet, and agreeing with how much you have all come to mean to me, for the this Season, and the New Year. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Christmas from Bentley xxxx


He is one gorgeous cat! I would love to have a cat, to help encourage the baby mice, to not enter our house; they have the entire yard scoot around in, and there is plenty of food and shelter out there for them! Also DH doesn't exactly want one, and always professes to not like them at all. ????????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Something for you to read, Polly, it tells you all about Advent Calendars! Ours was a wonderful word for our group every day instead of a gift or picture!!! xxxx
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent_calendar


I think that is a lovely idea....how did you present it? I've seen advent calendars but no idea how yours worked.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> ....and to you Polly, I want to much for you to have more peace of mind in the coming year, here's hoping dear!! xxxxxx


I'm hopeful for the new year. So many friends called me on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Son and I were together which is a blessing. While we were returning movies to Redbox, my dog took the uncooked lasagna noodles and the acini de pepe off the kitchen counter, brought the boxes through two rooms into the parlor. We found the ripped boxes and contents on the sofa. Sooo we went to a Chinese restaurant and had crab legs and clams and Chinese food. Nice to be with people rather than home just us two. Tomorrow we will get more lasagna noodles and make it for lunch. I'm meeting two friends for dinner. I try to live one day at a time...feel better when I don't worry about the future. That helps my peace of mind greatly. My friend phoned Christmas Eve and said he got thru the stressful year last year because he listened to my advice to take it a day at a time. Now he continues to do that and it helps him. When times are difficult I just do the best I can and I get by. Thank you for all the encouragement and caring as you do.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My hope is that all will be well with our Pearly and Kenny! Lots of love and hugs sent to her!


And that is also my hope! They have suffered enough, over the last few years, they now deserve to enjoy somE much better health for the next few days, and the following year. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I only need to get him into the body of a relatively normal human being Judi, he's soon see how 'different' he is!!


Ah ....... but you still love him! xxxxx


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I hate feeling like im leaving anyone out, so let me just say this.
> 
> My family connections:
> 
> Know that even if I don't say your name, I read your posts and laugh and cry with you.
> I worry over you my friend when your unwell or down.
> My heart leaps with you with every triumph. And my heart sings with all the beauty of your creations.
> So remember please my dearest loved ones. That even if I don't say your names, I cherish you and I love you.
> May all your days be truly merry and bright.
> Warm hugs and tons and tons of love.
> Angela.
> XOXOXOXO


Thank you for this lovely message. I'm accepting it as meant for me as well as the others. Same right back thomyou from me tho I old not express it so well.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Aw, bless you, is that right about the teeth shifting? I hope so!! The 'wound' is really good, no pain or swelling and no blood since I got home from the dentist! Maybe I'm healthier than I thought!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I will pay your plane fare if you would come and lamp my spouse!!! xxxx


The teeth do move, but not enough to fill the gap, unless that takes longer to happen, than I am allowing! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We know you, we understand you and we love you Judi!! xxx


Thanks June, it is good that someone understands me. xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> I have just watched, and joined in, the Carol Service from kings College from Cambridge. My gks in France had a playpeople Advent calendar


They are beautiful children!


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I have been making cookies...


Mmm. Holiday shapes make cookies taste extra special.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I gave over 60 donations of blood before the operation on my broken ankle stopped me giving any more (sorry, I'm bragging again!) and I was always surprised at how different people would inflict different levels of pain with the needle, or in some cases absolutely none at all!!


It is definitely a skill that is good to have, especially if one is blessed with the ability of not dealing pain and suffering, when this procedure is really needed, in emergencies. I put my skill down to being a severe needle phobic, and also not wanting to give other phobics a bad experience.

I have never given blood, and I was supposed to have 2 units taken when I had a major operation, many years ago; but I was only able to cope with having one unit taken - my BP went of the scale when I went to have the 2nd unit taken; and the RN who was supposed to be putting the cannula in was nasty, and told me off; so I told her to forget about it, and I would cope with what ever happened. I have never had to have a transfusion either, thankfully - I don't know how I would have coped with having a bag of blood hanging off my arm! ????????????

I really don't like my blood being outside of my body!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I too work better under pressure!!! On the subject of Tim Tams - again - I am sad to report that t he Oz/Kiwi shop in Covent garden is no more, therefore, no more over the counter Tim tams for me! However, I think I can still get them on Amazon!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Oh no ....... that is disastrous, now where will the expat's get those yummy biscuits from? ????????


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> YAY! !
> 
> I wonder if they make sugar free chocolate cake !!!!! ð
> I inherited dad's sweet tooth. ... it use to not be a problem. ..now however they tell me sugar is bad.
> 
> I think it's a conspiracy to keep me away from the good food lol !!ðð·ð¹ð¨ð§ð¦ð©ð°ð­ð«ð¬ð®ðð³ððððððððð¡ððððð
> 
> Speaking of good food. ..
> I tried to do a bottle count of wine from yesterday but I don't have enough fingers and I'm wearing slippers from dd1.... lol bless her heart she bought me a new wardrobe of night gowns and pj's , including the slippers.
> But she didn't consider my new constant temperature is somewhere around just below the fires of hell haha.
> But I'll wear all this hot hot clothes anyway and shoes because she put so much love into it.
> There's even a pajama shirt with a racoon and his hands are velcro'd over his eyes. ...soooo cute, don't worry I'll pose for talk in it later lol.
> 
> Ok here is how far I got on Mr. Owl before she opened it.


So much progress since i saw the last picture. Looking foreward to the next picture.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> The results of my and MM's day...


Delisious I'm sure. Pretty as a picture too.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I haven't made the next appointment yet but I have to go back within two months or I will have to pay again!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: I was up for having them both out in one go but as they were diagonally opposite, the dentist said I wouldn't be able to chew until New Year with two holes!!!


Yep, she/he is very sensible about that! When I had 4 wisdom teeth out many, many moons ago; my sister (with whom I was staying post op), forgot that I was supposed to have soft food, and had a dinner party planned with a main meal of deliciously cooked steak. She offered to make me an omelet, or boiled eggs, but I declined; and ate my steak with my front incisor teeth, it was difficult .... but I did it!!!!!! Where there is a Will, there is ALWAYS a way! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Don't you have IPads in _your_ showers? :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I resisted getting one for my shower; I would never get out of the shower - they are two of my favourite things!!! ????????????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for doing this for me and all.....it's the best one I've had...one thing is so true and that is the love between us all. I consider you all my sisters and can't wait to see you all again..


Hoping you had a Merry Christmas and happy Birthday to your son. This IS a precious place to be. Love you and the others bunches.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Everybody I have used that line with, including DD took me seriously for a second!!! :sm09: xx


Hahahaha ........ it made a very good visual picture in my brain, but I usually say things like that -so I didn't get caught on that one! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorry hun, couldn't open it!! Happy to accept your good wishes anyway and the same to you!! xxxx


Unfortunately, it was the same result here too; but am also happy to accept the good wishes, and returning them to you! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, he loves his Wisa!!! xxx


Reminded me of when my Aunt was pregnant and her hub was away overnight so mom asked if I would stay overnight with auntie. There was a train yard across the street. I was about 7 years old and had never been away from home. I was afraid, couldn't sleep and aunt had to phone mom. So my other aunt came with my cousin and three of us slept in the bed.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, how was your day? We had a very nice days at Matt's sister's, they have a beautiful house on a hill and the garden looks down on the cathedral and castle in Rochester town. The kids got so much stuff I don't know where it's all going to go!! Thirteen of us (14 if you count a baby on the way!) had a delicious dinner and then played a game which involved a lot of shouting and a great deal of cheating!! Home now and curling up with my knitting to watch TV with some Stollen bites, chocolates and Amaretto! Hope you have had/are having a wonderful day too!! xxxxx


You put the merry in Merry Christmas....


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> thanks lol, but yea I've changed pretty dramatically





London Girl said:


> You are just as gorgeous, my darling girl, and I don't suppose many of us look like we did 10 years ago! Actually, I think I look better now than when I was younger and one day I will post pictures to prove it!!!


Ooh ...... that is the way it was meant, so I really hope that nobody thought I was being mean in anyway :sm06: 
:sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...and to you and yours sweetheart!! xxxxx


And ditto from, and to everyone on here. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Tender healing hugs to the both of them xxxx





London Girl said:


> ....and from me!! xxxx


And from me also xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLadyI can't eat ALL those cakes. Thanks for the wishes.[/quote said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course you can!!! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Just give use the advice I used to get for eating certain foods ..... just one bite at a time and they will soon be gone! ????????????????????????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> 5' 6"? xxxx


That would be too easy, and also Elder abuse (depending on the age of the person doing the lamping). Just saying! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I hate feeling like im leaving anyone out, so let me just say this.
> 
> My family connections:
> 
> Know that even if I don't say your name, I read your posts and laugh and cry with you.
> I worry over you my friend when your unwell or down.
> My heart leaps with you with every triumph. And my heart sings with all the beauty of your creations.
> So remember please my dearest loved ones. That even if I don't say your names, I cherish you and I love you.
> May all your days be truly merry and bright.
> Warm hugs and tons and tons of love.
> Angela.
> XOXOXOXO


Hi CD, you have such a wonderful way with words, this is the one place, even though we are in different parts of the world, I have never felt left out or alone. When I am reading each persons posts, I feel that I am there with you. My heart breaks, when anything bad happens, and it sings when I read of all the happy events happen, and when anyone is away for a short time, (and this one actually surprised me) I miss each of absent person.

To everyone, thank you for being at the other end of this connection! It is absolutely wonderful; knowing that someone cares, and "listens" to me, in times of celebration, as well as in times of sadness! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Wow Grandma Susan, what a fantastic birthday card from all the girls!! I'm having so much fun with the game, I think I'm going to keep playing it right through the holidays! It's addictive!
> You made my day, thank you all so much!
> xox
> Trish


Does this mean you are a Christmas baby? If so, a very happy birthday x


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Michael would not go to sleep last night it was 1:00am before he fell asleep and apparently so did I I woke at 3:15 and realized we hadn't put any of the presents out or filled the stockings so I woke DH and we hurried around quietly went back to sleep till 6:30am we have had a wonderful Christmas and I hope you all have had the same!


It's the funniest thing trying to fill stockings when half asleep. What makes me smile most about it in my case is that the recipients are 18 and 21 :sm02: but they love it and so do I... It's still the best bit of Christmas :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My own dentist quoted me £2,500 for an implant on the National Health Service. Saw an advert for a private dentist in Hastings today, he's charging £800! Go figure, as they say!! xxx


It sounds like the NHS needs to do some checking, or they have been conning the English public for quite a few decades! ???? :sm06: ???? :sm06: ???? :sm06: ???? :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> He does look smashing. However, his present was not here. It was at my grand daughters house for her to wrap for me. She was not home so he could not get it. I did get two extended hugs as his way of saying thanks. He was indeed happy.


Hugs are very acceptable, and you immediately know how much he loves his present. ????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I thought of you last night when Michael called me at 7:30 and told me "um Wisa you know it's dark and I have to come home to sleep with you" he will not stay the night with her he always wants to come "home"


You are probably the safest, and most stable home he has known in his short life! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have been making cookies...


Very wise choice - would want some sugarfree time, so at they are not too hyped up, after a sugar filled day. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> YAY! !
> 
> I wonder if they make sugar free chocolate cake !!!!! ð
> I inherited dad's sweet tooth. ... it use to not be a problem. ..now however they tell me sugar is bad.
> 
> I think it's a conspiracy to keep me away from the good food lol !!ðð·ð¹ð¨ð§ð¦ð©ð°ð­ð«ð¬ð®ðð³ððððððððð¡ððððð
> 
> Speaking of good food. ..
> I tried to do a bottle count of wine from yesterday but I don't have enough fingers and I'm wearing slippers from dd1.... lol bless her heart she bought me a new wardrobe of night gowns and pj's , including the slippers.
> But she didn't consider my new constant temperature is somewhere around just below the fires of hell haha.
> But I'll wear all this hot hot clothes anyway and shoes because she put so much love into it.
> There's even a pajama shirt with a racoon and his hands are velcro'd over his eyes. ...soooo cute, don't worry I'll pose for talk in it later lol.
> 
> Ok here is how far I got on Mr. Owl before she opened it.


What a wonderful day you had, and the owl will be finished before you know it,


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> The results of my and MM's day...


That is beautiful, well done ........ I think I might have to make myself a fruit cake now and then, I love my fruit cakes, to be very rich and dark, then I have a slice with custard, icecream, cream ............ or all three! As taught to me by my beautiful mum, bless her soul xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> If anyone is interested Santa is over Africa at the moment on his way to Niger. xx


Did you follow him on his entire journey? Some people were forgetting that he uses 6 big white boomers (white kangaroo bucks), because it is far too hot for the reindeer! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wishing all my dear knitty friends, wherever you are in the world, a very merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year, I love you all to bits!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And the same right back to you!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxoxoxoxo xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh, I love the picture. Some things are same the world around. My great grand has the same expression on her Christmas pictures as Charlotte(?)


It is a beautiful photo, of beautiful children.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Merry Christmas to my favorite online friends. May the wonderful feelings we have today spread and be shared by everyone in the world.


The same to yo, and I hope you had a wonderful day. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada.
> Merry Christmas
> All the kitties have had their milk and treats, both the indoor ones and the strays.
> Last night we had a turkey dinner with Stuart, mum's guy, and his son. They don't celebrate Christmas as they are two bachelor men, so Christmas eve dinner and watching the "White Christmas" movie with us, IS their Christmas.
> As soon as everyone is up, we'll be upwrapping presents, then having breakfast, then heading up to my brother's house.


Sounds like a wonderful day, with family. Merry Christmas to all of you, and hope that 2017 is a wonderful year also.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I could have bought a waterproof cell phone when I got my new one, but I make it a point of not taking my cell phone into the bathroom. The rest of the time it stays in my purse. So, as long as my purse doesn't fall into a pool or river, I didn't need the waterproof one.
> I did get an Asus Zenphone 3 Max a couple of days before Christmas. It looks like an iPhone but is Android not Apple. I can't get it set up until after Christmas though, my cellphone support people are on holiday.


That just isn't fair, is it! DH and I are getting our Christmas present a bit later on, or we culd count the Solar system, as our gift to ourselves. We have had major cloud cover, for most of the time since we had it installed, but did get to use the power generated on two days. We are going to have a holiday trip to visit my older sister, and also do some touring of WA, sometime in the next 6 months, for about 3 weeks!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photo! So sorry about your friend falling. You're a wonderful friend to be keeping an eye on her. Yes, it's only Christmas paper! Have a very happy Christmas! xxxooo


Ditto from me xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well all, it is time for me to watch some TV, and do some knitting - I haven't done any for the last 3, or 4, days, but I have to heep going, so that I can keep up with myself. I have also had an order of 2 "WOW's", or was that possibly 5? The first two are a definite, and that was from the twins - that is what they call dresses that have a skirt that bellows out when they spin around!

I will now be going through my pattern books, and possibly online, for some pretty, swinging dresses! So I now have my work cut out for me, with hunting out dress patterns, finishing of things that I have on the go; and also making a nice warm, fashionable jumper, or something similar, for DD2, so that I know she has something that will keep her warm in the winter time!

So on that note, I will be back, possibly tonight, but definitely tomorrow, when I will continue to catch up with Christmas posts, and new posts. Have a lovely day. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Did you follow him on his entire journey? Some people were forgetting that he uses 6 big white boomers (white kangaroo bucks), because it is far too hot for the reindeer! ????????


No, just dropped in now and again to see where he was so I was in bed before he came to Britain. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That just isn't fair, is it! DH and I are getting our Christmas present a bit later on, or we culd count the Solar system, as our gift to ourselves. We have had major cloud cover, for most of the time since we had it installed, but did get to use the power generated on two days. We are going to have a holiday trip to visit my older sister, and also do some touring of WA, sometime in the next 6 months, for about 3 weeks!


I loved WA when we in Oz, much preferred it to the east coast. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, well it's all over again for another year apart from eating up the leftovers. Hope you all had a wonderful day with no disasters. The temperature had dropped here today but the wind has died down and we have blue skies. The turkey carcass is simmering away to make some broth, DH's apple crumble (which he requested for today) is ready to go in the oven and that's it for the day, my brain is still knackered from getting all the timings right yesterday. Hope Father Christmas delivered what you wanted. Will come back later. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good Boxing Day morning from sunny Surrey. A bit cooler here today.

Well we eventually got home around 10 pm last night after a truly lovely Christmas Day. My DSIL cooked a lovely Christmas for nine of us, , SILs parents and Great grandma who is 95, Mr P and I. DD and my two gks gave us a lovely musical recital with piano, singing and cello, at one point all three of them were playing the piano.

We had a lovely relaxing day and amidst the eating,, drinking and chatting I managed to knit half a sock. We also skyped the family in France and the gks were able to show one another their presents.

Bentley was not too pleased with being left all day, but he soon came round when he opened his present from LM.

Nothing much planned today, but I will be reading my 2 books on crochet that I got from Mr P, lots of techniques and tips.

Hope everyone is ok and able to have a relaxing day too. Love you all loads and loads. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Hi everyone. We've had a good day here. DS arrived last night safe and sound. We had a quiet dinner together this afternoon. It's a treat to have him home for a few days. So far no drama.  Sounds like everyone has been having a great day. xxxooo


Glad you had a good day, love to you all xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good Boxing Day morning from sunny Surrey. A bit cooler here today.
> 
> Well we eventually got home around 10 pm last night after a truly lovely Christmas Day. My DSIL cooked a lovely Christmas for nine of us, , SILs parents and Great grandma who is 95, Mr P and I. DD and my two gks gave us a lovely musical recital with piano, singing and cello, at one point all three of them were playing the piano.
> 
> We had a lovely relaxing day and amidst the eating,, drinking and chatting I managed to knit half a sock. We also skyped the family in France and the gks were able to show one another their presents.
> 
> Bentley was not too pleased with being left all day, but he soon came round when he opened his present from LM.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, but I will be reading my 2 books on crochet that I got from Mr P, lots of techniques and tips.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and able to have a relaxing day too. Love you all loads and loads. xxxxx


I was beginning to wonder if any Brits were up yet, sounds like you had a wonderful day and enjoy your relaxing day, I certainly am going to try. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

June, lovely photo of the KIwis and happy birthday Trish xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I was beginning to wonder if any Brits were up yet, sounds like you had a wonderful day and enjoy your relaxing day, I certainly am going to try. xxx


Hi Barny, have been up for a while, was just tidying up and chatting to DD and LM on the phone. Bentley keeps coming in to check we are still here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Barny, have been up for a while, was just tidying up and chatting to DD and LM on the phone. Bentley keeps coming in to check we are still here. xx


Ah poor old Bentley, I hope you are going to spoil him rotten today. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah poor old Bentley, I hope you are going to spoil him rotten today. xxx


Absolutely, just spent the last half hour playing hide and seek with him xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good Boxing Day morning from sunny Surrey. A bit cooler here today.
> 
> Well we eventually got home around 10 pm last night after a truly lovely Christmas Day. My DSIL cooked a lovely Christmas for nine of us, , SILs parents and Great grandma who is 95, Mr P and I. DD and my two gks gave us a lovely musical recital with piano, singing and cello, at one point all three of them were playing the piano.
> 
> We had a lovely relaxing day and amidst the eating,, drinking and chatting I managed to knit half a sock. We also skyped the family in France and the gks were able to show one another their presents.
> 
> Bentley was not too pleased with being left all day, but he soon came round when he opened his present from LM.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, but I will be reading my 2 books on crochet that I got from Mr P, lots of techniques and tips.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and able to have a relaxing day too. Love you all loads and loads. xxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful day yesterday and I hope you have an enjoyable and quiet day today. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Here's a picture of the Kiwis, just after we Skyped while watching the kids open their presents, it was utter chaos!!!


They are growing fast! Isn't it wonderful that you could see the kids opening their presents? I think we all moan about technology but Without it you wouldn't see them. Plus all of us wouldn't have meet l


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


Ooowwwww, poor you


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fantastic time. We are suppose to have the family together tomorrow. Granddaughter is working (nurse) today and our daughter is driving home tomorrow. I have decided not to bake and cook anything today in preparation as hubby is under the weather. He felt poorly last week, but yesterday and today he is abed. Tomorrow I might have to drag him to the doctor. Then again he may feel better and we can have a celebrate with fewer side dishes and desserts. I need the calories, but will do without just for him. ;^)


 Jinx, I hope he's feeling better soon....xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> We have had these beautiful cacti flowering for a week or two, and a lovely man gave me some beautiful geraniums and palegoniums; which have also been flowering, and most of my native trees are also flowering. My yard often has the beautiful aroma of the diferrent flowers now, and it is wonderful.
> 
> When we first moved here, the previous owners had planted a lot of tropical plants (which were not really coping with our hot dry summers). We removed those poor plants, and replanted trees, shrubs and other plants more suited to the climate here; and now we have the type of plants that are not only beautiful, but provide shelter and some food, for the various types of wild life, that is courageous enough to live in my yard.


Nothing out here flowering, but I long for Spring already.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I'm hopeful for the new year. So many friends called me on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Son and I were together which is a blessing. While we were returning movies to Redbox, my dog took the uncooked lasagna noodles and the acini de pepe off the kitchen counter, brought the boxes through two rooms into the parlor. We found the ripped boxes and contents on the sofa. Sooo we went to a Chinese restaurant and had crab legs and clams and Chinese food. Nice to be with people rather than home just us two. Tomorrow we will get more lasagna noodles and make it for lunch. I'm meeting two friends for dinner. I try to live one day at a time...feel better when I don't worry about the future. That helps my peace of mind greatly. My friend phoned Christmas Eve and said he got thru the stressful year last year because he listened to my advice to take it a day at a time. Now he continues to do that and it helps him. When times are difficult I just do the best I can and I get by. Thank you for all the encouragement and caring as you do.


Oh, your dog is mischievous Polly! Occaisionally they have to have a little fun, don't they! :sm15: Chinese for Christmas is right up my alley... but we have to go miles for a good one. Seasons blessings to you dear Polly. oxxo ????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Boxing Day. We all had a very nice day yesterday, with DD, SIL, Little O & BABY F. The boys were so excited. SIL & DD cooked a great dinner, we provided everything & they cooked it. I just had to play with the baby & his big bro. I am now an authority on Pokemon 'stuff.' Today we are having a quiet day with them all again. The family have all gone for a walk to the park, one of the things we bought O was a light & sound thing for his scooter so he needs to try it. I'm off to sort some things out to pack. We are going away early in the morning for 4 days in a very nice hotel by the sea. We are going with our 2 closest friends, no children! We love them all but a few days of quiet will be bliss, I'm thinking of leaving my phone at home, but that might be too mean. I shall go now, they are back from the park, let the fun begin. Have a good one, love to you all. Xx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, it is good that someone understands me. xoxoxo


Your a good egg Judi! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> It is definitely a skill that is good to have, especially if one is blessed with the ability of not dealing pain and suffering, when this procedure is really needed, in emergencies. I put my skill down to being a severe needle phobic, and also not wanting to give other phobics a bad experience.
> 
> I have never given blood, and I was supposed to have 2 units taken when I had a major operation, many years ago; but I was only able to cope with having one unit taken - my BP went of the scale when I went to have the 2nd unit taken; and the RN who was supposed to be putting the cannula in was nasty, and told me off; so I told her to forget about it, and I would cope with what ever happened. I have never had to have a transfusion either, thankfully - I don't know how I would have coped with having a bag of blood hanging off my arm! ????????????
> 
> I really don't like my blood being outside of my body!!!


A week ago I had a cortisone shot in my shoulder, it was funny, the Dr and I bantered back and forth wether he would give it to me or not... my last line was how 'bout I come back in the New Year? Finally I gave in after he said he'd given 100's of them this year... boy the needle was loooooong! But truthfully I didn't feel a thing! Think I'll go back for another haha! :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Does this mean you are a Christmas baby? If so, a very happy birthday x


Thank you Rebecca,1:00 a.m Boxing Day, sounds like my mother didn't try hard enough! My grandmother was Xmas Day though and her father Dec 24th.


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It's the funniest thing trying to fill stockings when half asleep. What makes me smile most about it in my case is that the recipients are 18 and 21 :sm02: but they love it and so do I... It's still the best bit of Christmas :sm09:


I think next year I will do stockings, make it a challenge to find interesting smaller things that will fit! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, well it's all over again for another year apart from eating up the leftovers. Hope you all had a wonderful day with no disasters. The temperature had dropped here today but the wind has died down and we have blue skies. The turkey carcass is simmering away to make some broth, DH's apple crumble (which he requested for today) is ready to go in the oven and that's it for the day, my brain is still knackered from getting all the timings right yesterday. Hope Father Christmas delivered what you wanted. Will come back later. xxxx


I bet you make excellent soup!!!! xox


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Thank you Rebecca,1:00 a.m Boxing Day, sounds like my mother didn't try hard enough! My grandmother was Xmas Day though and her father Dec 24th.


Maybe she wanted you to have a day different to your grandmother and dad...


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good Boxing Day morning from sunny Surrey. A bit cooler here today.
> 
> Well we eventually got home around 10 pm last night after a truly lovely Christmas Day. My DSIL cooked a lovely Christmas for nine of us, , SILs parents and Great grandma who is 95, Mr P and I. DD and my two gks gave us a lovely musical recital with piano, singing and cello, at one point all three of them were playing the piano.
> 
> We had a lovely relaxing day and amidst the eating,, drinking and chatting I managed to knit half a sock. We also skyped the family in France and the gks were able to show one another their presents.
> 
> Bentley was not too pleased with being left all day, but he soon came round when he opened his present from LM.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, but I will be reading my 2 books on crochet that I got from Mr P, lots of techniques and tips.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and able to have a relaxing day too. Love you all loads and loads. xxxxx


What did Bentley get for Christmas? His Xmas Tree portrait was beautiful ! Hugs to you Bentley, Auntie loves you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> June, lovely photo of the KIwis and happy birthday Trish xxxxx


Thank you Purple!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


Oh no.... I hope it doesn't affect your knitting Rebecca. There's no happy face for pain.. :sm13: xox


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Oh no.... I hope it doesn't affect your knitting Rebecca. There's no happy face for pain.. :sm13: xox


Fortunately, no, I've been able to do a few rows on my will. :sm02:

That's meant to say wip!!!


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Birthday Trish, hope you have a great day. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


Oops, hope all is OK now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thank you Rebecca,1:00 a.m Boxing Day, sounds like my mother didn't try hard enough! My grandmother was Xmas Day though and her father Dec 24th.


Have a happy birthday, hope you get some extra presents. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I bet you make excellent soup!!!! xox


Well it is quite tasty I must admit. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


Ooh, ouches, poor you! You'll just have to let everyone else do all the work now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> They are growing fast! Isn't it wonderful that you could see the kids opening their presents? I think we all moan about technology but Without it you wouldn't see them. Plus all of us wouldn't have meet l


Yes, It was lovely, if a bit chaotic!! I have been cursing technology roundly today, my phone wouldn't charge again today so I went and got an early upgrade to a new one. It's fine, if a little over-complicated but I cannot transfer a lot of my contact numbers from the old phone cos it's dead, can't even copy them manually grrrrrrr!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Jinx, I hope he's feeling better soon....xoxo


Yes, so do I!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Happy Boxing Day. We all had a very nice day yesterday, with DD, SIL, Little O & BABY F. The boys were so excited. SIL & DD cooked a great dinner, we provided everything & they cooked it. I just had to play with the baby & his big bro. I am now an authority on Pokemon 'stuff.' Today we are having a quiet day with them all again. The family have all gone for a walk to the park, one of the things we bought O was a light & sound thing for his scooter so he needs to try it. I'm off to sort some things out to pack. We are going away early in the morning for 4 days in a very nice hotel by the sea. We are going with our 2 closest friends, no children! We love them all but a few days of quiet will be bliss, I'm thinking of leaving my phone at home, but that might be too mean. I shall go now, they are back from the park, let the fun begin. Have a good one, love to you all. Xx


Have a great time Chris, sounds like the perfect break straight after Christmas!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A week ago I had a cortisone shot in my shoulder, it was funny, the Dr and I bantered back and forth wether he would give it to me or not... my last line was how 'bout I come back in the New Year? Finally I gave in after he said he'd given 100's of them this year... boy the needle was loooooong! But truthfully I didn't feel a thing! Think I'll go back for another haha! :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


Did it help your shoulder dear? xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank you Rebecca,1:00 a.m Boxing Day, sounds like my mother didn't try hard enough! My grandmother was Xmas Day though and her father Dec 24th.


Many happy returns of the day to you, dear friend, I hope the coming year brings you lots of pleasant and interesting things......!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Fortunately, no, I've been able to do a few rows on my will. :sm02:
> 
> That's meant to say wip!!!


Hahaha, glad it's not your will!! That sounds like the right sort of cut to have!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Yes, It was lovely, if a bit chaotic!! I have been cursing technology roundly today, my phone wouldn't charge again today so I went and got an early upgrade to a new one. It's fine, if a little over-complicated but I cannot transfer a lot of my contact numbers from the old phone cos it's dead, can't even copy them manually grrrrrrr!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxx


Hope you get your contacts sorted soon. Want me to text you so you have my number?


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


Ouch!!! I hope it heals quickly and quits hurting soon. Sending healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Nothing out here flowering, but I long for Spring already.


Oh, me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Happy Boxing Day. We all had a very nice day yesterday, with DD, SIL, Little O & BABY F. The boys were so excited. SIL & DD cooked a great dinner, we provided everything & they cooked it. I just had to play with the baby & his big bro. I am now an authority on Pokemon 'stuff.' Today we are having a quiet day with them all again. The family have all gone for a walk to the park, one of the things we bought O was a light & sound thing for his scooter so he needs to try it. I'm off to sort some things out to pack. We are going away early in the morning for 4 days in a very nice hotel by the sea. We are going with our 2 closest friends, no children! We love them all but a few days of quiet will be bliss, I'm thinking of leaving my phone at home, but that might be too mean. I shall go now, they are back from the park, let the fun begin. Have a good one, love to you all. Xx


Sounds like a lovely Christmas day. Enjoy your away time. It sounds like a great thing to be doing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Birthday, Trish! I hope you're having a great day!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, sorry I've not been on line. I've had a hectic day, knitting, eating, drinking, playing charades and watching national lampoons Christmas again... Haha. This lot are trying to get us to stay until newyear. I've said I don't know. We shall have to give it some thought and go home for more tablets and clothes. It may be tomorrow we might need to go home for a rest,,,haha. I'm not making promises. Hope you've all had a good Boxing Day.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Rest easy and dream of sugar plums and the wonderful day you had.


Thanks jinx. I hope your husband feels a little better.


----------



## grandma susan

Hope you've had a great birthday trish....


----------



## martina

Had a great Christmas Day at eldests, then a quiet Boxing Day here with my sister. We went to a local supermarket and got some clothes in the sale. Left overs for dinner, a game of scrabble then ready for visiting younger son tomorrow. To all, I hope you'd as good a time as possible.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Barny, have been up for a while, was just tidying up and chatting to DD and LM on the phone. Bentley keeps coming in to check we are still here. xx


They really don't like it when we go out Purple, when I return I always find my dogs sleeping in front of the door so it's hard to get open, and the greeting is always like a reunion!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely, just spent the last half hour playing hide and seek with him xxxxx


Do you have a laser! Bet he'd love one. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Happy Boxing Day. We all had a very nice day yesterday, with DD, SIL, Little O & BABY F. The boys were so excited. SIL & DD cooked a great dinner, we provided everything & they cooked it. I just had to play with the baby & his big bro. I am now an authority on Pokemon 'stuff.' Today we are having a quiet day with them all again. The family have all gone for a walk to the park, one of the things we bought O was a light & sound thing for his scooter so he needs to try it. I'm off to sort some things out to pack. We are going away early in the morning for 4 days in a very nice hotel by the sea. We are going with our 2 closest friends, no children! We love them all but a few days of quiet will be bliss, I'm thinking of leaving my phone at home, but that might be too mean. I shall go now, they are back from the park, let the fun begin. Have a good one, love to you all. Xx


Enjoy your mini holiday Chris and thank you for the birthday wishes. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a happy birthday, hope you get some extra presents. xx


Thanks Barny....it's hard to tell sometimes as they mostly are wrapped in Christmas paper! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Did it help your shoulder dear? xx


Yes it did!!! I can put my hair up and do deodorant now! And that's a good thing as Martha Stewart would say! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It's the funniest thing trying to fill stockings when half asleep. What makes me smile most about it in my case is that the recipients are 18 and 21 :sm02: but they love it and so do I... It's still the best bit of Christmas :sm09:


ours are 3, 10, 19 and 20 and yeah I think they like their stockings the best too!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Many happy returns of the day to you, dear friend, I hope the coming year brings you lots of pleasant and interesting things......!!! xxxx


Oh I'm sure some "interesting things" are coming into my life in 2017! I had a lovely quiet day with Mr. J, many phone calls, it' couldn't be better. Thank you for your kind wishes dear Londy! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Trish! I hope you're having a great day!!! xxxooo


Thank you Pam! I'm cozy and content! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thank you Pam! I'm cozy and content! xoxox


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hope you've had a great birthday trish....


Grandma Susan thank you, I have been so amused with that great game birthday card! This has been the nicest birthday in a long time, I love my Connection's sisters! xoxox


----------



## Islander

We get sunshine tomorrow Pam, our Christmas weather has been great this year don't you think! I have some daffodil bulbs to plant in containers yet , I'd better get at it or I won't see them for Spring!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Thank you Rebecca,1:00 a.m Boxing Day, sounds like my mother didn't try hard enough! My grandmother was Xmas Day though and her father Dec 24th.


Happy Birthday Trish!!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, me, too! xxxooo


we have had a spring like day with temps at 70F it has been raining for awhile now so it might be cooler!


----------



## binkbrice

I have been so tired today and I didn't really do that much yesterday mostly sitting and opening presents laughing at the little ones trying to steal the sheep pillows that Linky got me the 1yr. keep saying every time I put my hand on it she would push it away and declare "mine"! :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Grandma Susan thank you, I have been so amused with that great game birthday card! This has been the nicest birthday in a long time, I love my Connection's sisters! xoxox


And we love you, too! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We get sunshine tomorrow Pam, our Christmas weather has been great this year don't you think! I have some daffodil bulbs to plant in containers yet , I'd better get at it or I won't see them for Spring!


We getting rain now and probably tomorrow, too. Glad you're having sunshine. :sm09:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Trish!!


Thank you Lisa! xoxo


----------



## lifeline

It's frosty here this morning. I've no idea what we will do today, I would like to go for a walk, but anywhere worth walking is a drink away and I'm not sure I want to get in the car :sm16: What ever happens I will make the most of it as DH and MM are back at work tomorrow!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all just popping I to say hi, we are packed & ready for our mini holiday. Our DD has just been up & taken all the edibles left overs! They are going up to visit her DH's dad, which she doesn't enjoy very much but has to do! Hope you all have a good few days, I don't have Wifi where we are going, so a complete rest!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hope you get your contacts sorted soon. Want me to text you so you have my number?


I have yours thank you dear, it is in my address book, as are a lot of my numbers, fortunately!! If Susan reads this, could you pm your mobile number, the one I have found hasn't got enough numbers!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sorry I've not been on line. I've had a hectic day, knitting, eating, drinking, playing charades and watching national lampoons Christmas again... Haha. This lot are trying to get us to stay until newyear. I've said I don't know. We shall have to give it some thought and go home for more tablets and clothes. It may be tomorrow we might need to go home for a rest,,,haha. I'm not making promises. Hope you've all had a good Boxing Day.


You are a lucky lady and gent to have your company so much in demand, have a lovely time, don't wear yourselves out!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes it did!!! I can put my hair up and do deodorant now! And that's a good thing as Martha Stewart would say! :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have been so tired today and I didn't really do that much yesterday mostly sitting and opening presents laughing at the little ones trying to steal the sheep pillows that Linky got me the 1yr. keep saying every time I put my hand on it she would push it away and declare "mine"! :sm09:


You may not feel like you did much but the stress of worrying about getting everything ready for Christmas is exhausting! Allow yourself some rest-up time!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

4'C here this morning, frosty too but with a clear blue sky and bright sunshine. I have just filled a black bin bag with the great stack of leaves that had piled up outside our back gate, together with another big pile of assorted rubbish. The wind likes to round everything up and dump it out there for us!! Going out with DD for a late birthday treat later; we are having afternoon tea at Patisserie Valerie and then to see the Dirty Dancing show in it's last three days in London. It's an early show so if we have room, we may go for a light bite and maybe even cocktails afterwards!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning one and all, have been out in the kitchen again this morning but am now officially on strike at least until Saturday apart from just warming things up. Done enough for Tues. Wed. and Thurs. across the neighbours on Fri. so don't have to think of food until the weekend. The turkey is all used up so can have something different at the New Year.
It's a lovely day here but very cold, we had quite a hard frost and temperatures were expected to be -3 to -6 during the night. I didn't bother to check. :sm09: Have a nice peaceful day. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, have been out in the kitchen again this morning but am now officially on strike at least until Saturday apart from just warming things up. Done enough for Tues. Wed. and Thurs. across the neighbours on Fri. so don't have to think of food until the weekend. The turkey is all used up so can have something different at the New Year.
> It's a lovely day here but very cold, we had quite a hard frost and temperatures were expected to be -3 to -6 during the night. I didn't bother to check. :sm09: Have a nice peaceful day. xxx


You too love, glad you are escaping the kitchen, as am I today!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's frosty here this morning. I've no idea what we will do today, I would like to go for a walk, but anywhere worth walking is a drink away and I'm not sure I want to get in the car :sm16: What ever happens I will make the most of it as DH and MM are back at work tomorrow!


Have a lovely day, hope your hand is ok. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all just popping I to say hi, we are packed & ready for our mini holiday. Our DD has just been up & taken all the edibles left overs! They are going up to visit her DH's dad, which she doesn't enjoy very much but has to do! Hope you all have a good few days, I don't have Wifi where we are going, so a complete rest!


Have a lovely time, relax and knit. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Do you have a laser! Bet he'd love one. xoxo


Yes we do, he runs up and down the stairs chasing it. Glad your shoulder if getting better. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> 4'C here this morning, frosty too but with a clear blue sky and bright sunshine. I have just filled a black bin bag with the great stack of leaves that had piled up outside our back gate, together with another big pile of assorted rubbish. The wind likes to round everything up and dump it out there for us!! Going out with DD for a late birthday treat later; we are having afternoon tea at Patisserie Valerie and then to see the Dirty Dancing show in it's last three days in London. It's an early show so if we have room, we may go for a light bite and maybe even cocktails afterwards!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your day out. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a really lazy day yesterday but I did manage to finish a second sock, now to start the first one. These ones are for me and of course they have purple stripes.

Going to take a walk down to the shops and see if there is anything interesting in the sales, not that we want or need anything, just mainly to get out and have a walk and a bit of fresh air. Hope all those that have not been feeling too good are feeling better and special thoughts and healing vibes to Pearlie and Kenny. Love you all xxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Morning all just popping I to say hi, we are packed & ready for our mini holiday. Our DD has just been up & taken all the edibles left overs! They are going up to visit her DH's dad, which she doesn't enjoy very much but has to do! Hope you all have a good few days, I don't have Wifi where we are going, so a complete rest!


Have a great time, sounds delightful :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I have yours thank you dear, it is in my address book, as are a lot of my numbers, fortunately!! If Susan reads this, could you pm your mobile number, the one I have found hasn't got enough numbers!!! xxx


When adding new numbers into your phone and it asks"add to phone or SIM" add it to both, when you add to phone the number stays on your phone. When added to SIM the numbers transfer when you transfer your SIM to another phone.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> 4'C here this morning, frosty too but with a clear blue sky and bright sunshine. I have just filled a black bin bag with the great stack of leaves that had piled up outside our back gate, together with another big pile of assorted rubbish. The wind likes to round everything up and dump it out there for us!! Going out with DD for a late birthday treat later; we are having afternoon tea at Patisserie Valerie and then to see the Dirty Dancing show in it's last three days in London. It's an early show so if we have room, we may go for a light bite and maybe even cocktails afterwards!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


I'm sure you will have a wonderful time :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning one and all, have been out in the kitchen again this morning but am now officially on strike at least until Saturday apart from just warming things up. Done enough for Tues. Wed. and Thurs. across the neighbours on Fri. so don't have to think of food until the weekend. The turkey is all used up so can have something different at the New Year.
> It's a lovely day here but very cold, we had quite a hard frost and temperatures were expected to be -3 to -6 during the night. I didn't bother to check. :sm09: Have a nice peaceful day. xxx


How lovely and organised you are. I've been scrabbling around in the freezer, DH is going to do a fish dish this evening.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely day, hope your hand is ok. xxxx


We are off out soon. Finger is a little sore still, I took the bandage off because it got wet. The steri strips remained in place so I will just put a plaster on top now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> How lovely and organised you are. I've been scrabbling around in the freezer, DH is going to do a fish dish this evening.


I would love to be disorganised and have DH cook the meal, but no chance whatsoever of that ever happening. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to be disorganised and have DH cook the meal, but no chance whatsoever of that ever happening. xx :sm16:


Same here Barny, Mr P can only 'cook' a meal if it can be done in the microwave in lesx than 5 mins. ????????????????????xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> When adding new numbers into your phone and it asks"add to phone or SIM" add it to both, when you add to phone the number stays on your phone. When added to SIM the numbers transfer when you transfer your SIM to another phone.


Yes, that sounds like a great idea love but for some reason, I had to have anew SIM card, duh!! I will try and do that with my new phone though, it should work most of the time!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Same here Barny, Mr P can only 'cook' a meal if it can be done in the microwave in lesx than 5 mins. ????????????????????xx


Yep, my DH ismuch the same but he will make a reasonable omelette and he will use the convection oven for ready meals or frozen pies. You spoil him, Barny!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Same here Barny, Mr P can only 'cook' a meal if it can be done in the microwave in lesx than 5 mins. ????????????????????xx


Mine can feed himself perfectly well if I'm away or in hospital but forgets everything when I am here. For example before Christmas he asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I said someone to cook dinner. That's not going to happen was the answer...................... Guess who cooked dinner. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, my DH ismuch the same but he will make a reasonable omelette and he will use the convection oven for ready meals or frozen pies. You spoil him, Barny!!! xxxx


Well roll on the end of May, he's on his own then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well roll on the end of May, he's on his own then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well roll on the end of May, he's on his own then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to be disorganised and have DH cook the meal, but no chance whatsoever of that ever happening. xx :sm16:


Hehehe, I completely understand. DH cooking came about when he lost his job about ten years back. I was still working so he took on a lot of the jobs I had done along with going out to work :sm08: he found he does enjoy cooking and so does a lot of it still, I feel fortunate as cooking isn't my favourite thing!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great idea love but for some reason, I had to have anew SIM card, duh!! I will try and do that with my new phone though, it should work most of the time!! xxxxxx


Oh no! Did it take long to transfer your original number over?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:58 am EST and 2'C (fahrenheit not working- needs a battery)
I survived Christmas at my brother and SIL's. The roads were clear with no precipitation. That was great. I forgot my driver's license at home, I switched coats at the last minute and my license was in the other coat. We had TURKEY, and a wonderful gravy. The santa present game was fun, even if I did come home with DD's contribution. We woke up to freezing rain on Boxing Day but we went out shopping anyways. The parking lot at Canadian Tire store was the slipperiest. The roads were mostly slushy with just a few slippery spots. I got everything I wanted except a computer chair. 
It rained and freezing rained all yesterday and now our yard is full of slush.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Oh no! Did it take long to transfer your original number over?


I haven't transferred my number to my new phone. My providers support people were on holiday. I'll try today.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hehehe, I completely understand. DH cooking came about when he lost his job about ten years back. I was still working so he took on a lot of the jobs I had done along with going out to work :sm08: he found he does enjoy cooking and so does a lot of it still, I feel fortunate as cooking isn't my favourite thing!


I lucked out that DD does most of the cooking now. Mum complained when she didn't get fed until after 6:30 when I cooked after work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well roll on the end of May, he's on his own then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe all the DH's left behind in May can get together and go some place that they would enjoy.
(And someone else can do the cooking.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine can feed himself perfectly well if I'm away or in hospital but forgets everything when I am here. For example before Christmas he asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I said someone to cook dinner. That's not going to happen was the answer...................... Guess who cooked dinner. xxx


Did he help at all, or is it better if he is not underfoot.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great idea love but for some reason, I had to have anew SIM card, duh!! I will try and do that with my new phone though, it should work most of the time!! xxxxxx


There are at least 4 sizes of SIM card now. Regular, mini, micro and nano. Someone is going to make a SIM card so small that you need to use tweezers to get it in.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> We are off out soon. Finger is a little sore still, I took the bandage off because it got wet. The steri strips remained in place so I will just put a plaster on top now.


I hope your finger is feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Had a really lazy day yesterday but I did manage to finish a second sock, now to start the first one. These ones are for me and of course they have purple stripes.
> 
> Going to take a walk down to the shops and see if there is anything interesting in the sales, not that we want or need anything, just mainly to get out and have a walk and a bit of fresh air. Hope all those that have not been feeling too good are feeling better and special thoughts and healing vibes to Pearlie and Kenny. Love you all xxx


Good morning. I want to make a pair of socks for myself after knitting the pair for Stuart.
Enjoy your walk around. It was warm enough for a walk here, but we needed an umbrella.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all just popping I to say hi, we are packed & ready for our mini holiday. Our DD has just been up & taken all the edibles left overs! They are going up to visit her DH's dad, which she doesn't enjoy very much but has to do! Hope you all have a good few days, I don't have Wifi where we are going, so a complete rest!


Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have been so tired today and I didn't really do that much yesterday mostly sitting and opening presents laughing at the little ones trying to steal the sheep pillows that Linky got me the 1yr. keep saying every time I put my hand on it she would push it away and declare "mine"! :sm09:


Catch up on your sleep and enjoy the little ones.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> we have had a spring like day with temps at 70F it has been raining for awhile now so it might be cooler!


Cooler temperatures are coming your way. They're here now.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Trish!!


Sorry Trish, I missed your birthday.
And Saxy's too.

 Happy belated Birthday


----------



## nitz8catz

French toast is going on the table now, so signing off.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:58 am EST and 2'C (fahrenheit not working- needs a battery)
> I survived Christmas at my brother and SIL's. The roads were clear with no precipitation. That was great. I forgot my driver's license at home, I switched coats at the last minute and my license was in the other coat. We had TURKEY, and a wonderful gravy. The santa present game was fun, even if I did come home with DD's contribution. We woke up to freezing rain on Boxing Day but we went out shopping anyways. The parking lot at Canadian Tire store was the slipperiest. The roads were mostly slushy with just a few slippery spots. I got everything I wanted except a computer chair.
> It rained and freezing rained all yesterday and now our yard is full of slush.


Do you have to carry your driver's license whenever you drive?


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I lucked out that DD does most of the cooking now. Mum complained when she didn't get fed until after 6:30 when I cooked after work.


I normally do it in the week as I am first in from work...


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe all the DH's left behind in May can get together and go some place that they would enjoy.
> (And someone else can do the cooking.)


No way, let them fend for themselves. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Did he help at all, or is it better if he is not underfoot.


No help at all on Christmas Day, even when I asked him what he thought about something all I got is - well I don't know do I? Huh men. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> 4'C here this morning, frosty too but with a clear blue sky and bright sunshine. I have just filled a black bin bag with the great stack of leaves that had piled up outside our back gate, together with another big pile of assorted rubbish. The wind likes to round everything up and dump it out there for us!! Going out with DD for a late birthday treat later; we are having afternoon tea at Patisserie Valerie and then to see the Dirty Dancing show in it's last three days in London. It's an early show so if we have room, we may go for a light bite and maybe even cocktails afterwards!!! Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxx


What a fun afternoon. Enjoy yourselves! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to be disorganised and have DH cook the meal, but no chance whatsoever of that ever happening. xx :sm16:


That won't happen here either -- ever! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:58 am EST and 2'C (fahrenheit not working- needs a battery)
> I survived Christmas at my brother and SIL's. The roads were clear with no precipitation. That was great. I forgot my driver's license at home, I switched coats at the last minute and my license was in the other coat. We had TURKEY, and a wonderful gravy. The santa present game was fun, even if I did come home with DD's contribution. We woke up to freezing rain on Boxing Day but we went out shopping anyways. The parking lot at Canadian Tire store was the slipperiest. The roads were mostly slushy with just a few slippery spots. I got everything I wanted except a computer chair.
> It rained and freezing rained all yesterday and now our yard is full of slush.


Glad it was a good day and you had no travel problems (and that you got everything you wanted -- except the computer chair). xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hehehe, I completely understand. DH cooking came about when he lost his job about ten years back. I was still working so he took on a lot of the jobs I had done along with going out to work :sm08: he found he does enjoy cooking and so does a lot of it still, I feel fortunate as cooking isn't my favourite thing!


Nice to be able to share!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Oh no! Did it take long to transfer your original number over?


Long enough, it automatically transferred every email address but no phone numbers! I'm still adrift on a few!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:58 am EST and 2'C (fahrenheit not working- needs a battery)
> I survived Christmas at my brother and SIL's. The roads were clear with no precipitation. That was great. I forgot my driver's license at home, I switched coats at the last minute and my license was in the other coat. We had TURKEY, and a wonderful gravy. The santa present game was fun, even if I did come home with DD's contribution. We woke up to freezing rain on Boxing Day but we went out shopping anyways. The parking lot at Canadian Tire store was the slipperiest. The roads were mostly slushy with just a few slippery spots. I got everything I wanted except a computer chair.
> It rained and freezing rained all yesterday and now our yard is full of slush.


Glad it was a good holiday. Why did you need your licence?


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely afternoon and the show was brilliant. More tomorrow!!!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. We've got a houseful here again. I've come to bed early. I've done some knitting and eating...tomorrow we are going down home to get more pills and clothes as we were only coming for 3-4 days...ds has decided to come with us, I think he's just making sure we come back here....have you all had a good day.?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We've got a houseful here again. I've come to bed early. I've done some knitting and eating...tomorrow we are going down home to get more pills and clothes as we were only coming for 3-4 days...ds has decided to come with us, I think he's just making sure we come back here....have you all had a good day.?


Safe travels tomorrow and enjoy the rest of your time with DS and family x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely afternoon and the show was brilliant. More tomorrow!!!! Xxxx


Looking forward to hearing all about it.xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Safe travels tomorrow and enjoy the rest of your time with DS and family x


Ditto from me, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


So sorry about your finger ???? did you have a glass, or two, of wine; to reduce the pain? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your a good egg Judi! xoxo


Thanks Trish xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A week ago I had a cortisone shot in my shoulder, it was funny, the Dr and I bantered back and forth wether he would give it to me or not... my last line was how 'bout I come back in the New Year? Finally I gave in after he said he'd given 100's of them this year... boy the needle was loooooong! But truthfully I didn't feel a thing! Think I'll go back for another haha! :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


I was supposed to have one of those into one of my joints, a few years ago; but I refused to have it. Fortunately the doctor agreed with me! I don't have any repercussions from not having that injection, but there was a time that I thought that I was going to need an operation on my left (almost put right) shoulder, but my eldest daughter gave me some trigger point treatment, and she fixed my shoulder, and I have had no problems from it, since that treatment!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Cooler temperatures are coming your way. They're here now.


They got here it was about 30 degrees cooler yesterday than it was Monday!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Do you have to carry your driver's license whenever you drive?


Yes if you get pulled over and don't have it here I am pretty sure it is a fine!


----------



## Xiang

Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Glad it was a good holiday. Why did you need your licence?


Do you all not have to carry them on you, here they also serve as our ID!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
> These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope all is well with you and that the storms pass soon!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Happy Boxing Day. We all had a very nice day yesterday, with DD, SIL, Little O & BABY F. The boys were so excited. SIL & DD cooked a great dinner, we provided everything & they cooked it. I just had to play with the baby & his big bro. I am now an authority on Pokemon 'stuff.' Today we are having a quiet day with them all again. The family have all gone for a walk to the park, one of the things we bought O was a light & sound thing for his scooter so he needs to try it. I'm off to sort some things out to pack. We are going away early in the morning for 4 days in a very nice hotel by the sea. We are going with our 2 closest friends, no children! We love them all but a few days of quiet will be bliss, I'm thinking of leaving my phone at home, but that might be too mean. I shall go now, they are back from the park, let the fun begin. Have a good one, love to you all. Xx


We were watching our news this afternoon, and there were two main items from USA, one was a suspicious parcel - which contained children's toys; and the other item was the riots in the shopping centres, on Boxing Day!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I think next year I will do stockings, make it a challenge to find interesting smaller things that will fit! xoxo


That is a great idea, I want to try and make gifts for the children, I already have some things almost finished, that didn't make it to Christmas.; but small, interesting things for Christmas Stocking might even be more interesting for the children?


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Do you all not have to carry them on you, here they also serve as our ID!


No we don't. If we are involved in a traffic accident the driver has so long to present their driver license at a police station. And we have very few times we need it for ID, only the youthful need ID regularly when buying age restricted items


----------



## lifeline

Good morning. DH and MM are back to work, I'm off for a check up at the opticians. There is frost on the ground this morning


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Thank you Purple!


I'm sorry Trish, I didn't know it was your birthday yesterday! ????

So here is a belated birthday wish
"Happy ????????
Birthday????"
???????????????? ????????
\/()/\()\/~~~~ \\{}
/\ /\. /\


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, It was lovely, if a bit chaotic!! I have been cursing technology roundly today, my phone wouldn't charge again today so I went and got an early upgrade to a new one. It's fine, if a little over-complicated but I cannot transfer a lot of my contact numbers from the old phone cos it's dead, can't even copy them manually grrrrrrr!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxx


Don't you save your contacts to your Sim card? Then they go with you, each time you get a new phone. I have a Samsung account, and I also can access anything that I want to transfer to my new phone!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
> These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes you certainly seem to be having a lot of rain in Oz. Ularu made it onto our news yesterday with waterfalls coming from the top of it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Do you all not have to carry them on you, here they also serve as our ID!


No it is not illegal not to have it with us. If we are stopped we have to go to a police station within a few days to show it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a very frosty freezing Wales. I am not doing anything today that I don't want to. I am having a day off. It is so cold here I shall probably stay in front of the fire and catch up on last year's Call The Midwife. DH doesn't really like it but it's a 'me' day so he will have to lump it. See you all later. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very frosty freezing Wales. I am not doing anything today that I don't want to. I am having a day off. It is so cold here I shall probably stay in front of the fire and catch up on last year's Call The Midwife. DH doesn't really like it but it's a 'me' day so he will have to lump it. See you all later. xx


Go for it :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Go for it :sm24:


Oh I'm going to believe me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey, but wall to wall sunshine. Not going out today. I have to sort out things for the WI week end away next month and do a bit of sewing, then the rest of the day's my own to sit and knit.

Hope everyone I doing ok and not too worn out by the Christmas festivities :sm09: 

Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and -3'C (27'F). There was a bit of snow and freezing rain last night so the highway is a bit slippery. I'm off to work today for the first of two days. 
I've been updating computers and have decided that we have too many computers in this house. Yes, they are all used.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey, but wall to wall sunshine. Not going out today. I have to sort out things for the WI week end away next month and do a bit of sewing, then the rest of the day's my own to sit and knit.
> 
> Hope everyone I doing ok and not too worn out by the Christmas festivities :sm09:
> 
> Catch you all later. xxx


I'd like to sit and knit. I finally got past that one day on my advent shawl that I kept messing up. I don't think I'm going to be able to get it finished before 2017. And if I do finish it, not sure I like it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very frosty freezing Wales. I am not doing anything today that I don't want to. I am having a day off. It is so cold here I shall probably stay in front of the fire and catch up on last year's Call The Midwife. DH doesn't really like it but it's a 'me' day so he will have to lump it. See you all later. xx


Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Don't you save your contacts to your Sim card? Then they go with you, each time you get a new phone. I have a Samsung account, and I also can access anything that I want to transfer to my new phone!


I just put my Sim card in my new phone and my contacts came with it. Not sure what is still in the memory on the old phone. I'll have to check it before I decommission it. It also helped that the memory card also fit in the new phone, so a couple documents that I had saved, like a map of the PATH system in Toronto came to my new phone too. I got an ASUS Zenfone3 Max. It looks like an iPhone, but it's Android/Google.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a great idea, I want to try and make gifts for the children, I already have some things almost finished, that didn't make it to Christmas.; but small, interesting things for Christmas Stocking might even be more interesting for the children?


DD used to always get a stocking hanging from the doorknob of her bedroom. It was filled with little things to keep her amused until a reasonable hour of the morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We were watching our news this afternoon, and there were two main items from USA, one was a suspicious parcel - which contained children's toys; and the other item was the riots in the shopping centres, on Boxing Day!


Our Boxing Day sales were very quiet. We had LOTS of staff trying to help us. The freezing rain helped to keep the crowds down.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Do you all not have to carry them on you, here they also serve as our ID!


I'm supposed to have my license with me whenever I operate a car. If I had been in an accident, I would have been charged with driving without a license. The alternative was deaf/half blind in the dark/had a few drinks- mum driving home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
> These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Inside too!!! :sm06: Hang on Judi. I hope the rest of these storms go around. Keep some plywood handy in case you need to batten down the windows.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Long enough, it automatically transferred every email address but no phone numbers! I'm still adrift on a few!!


I got all my phone numbers but lost 1 of my email accounts. Google didn't like AOL. Can't imagine why. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. I may have to go slow in a few spots. My brother and SIL were trapped on the highway for 5 hours on Boxing Day due to the icy roads.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Happy 28th December from a very chilly and misty LOndon, had 1.3'C and heavy frost here this morning!!

Sorry I'm late getting on here, i went in to Jill's for coffee and to plot our day out on Friday! This afternoon, we are going to see Passengers at the cinema, starring Jennifer Lawrence, for whom DH has a bit of a thing, and Chris Pratt. First, lunch in Costas, I think it's going to have to include hot chocolate!!

The show was extremely good, very true to the film, with wonderful dancing and singing. Afternoon tea in Patisserie Valerie was excellent too and very reasonable, thanks to a Groupon voucher! Gotta go and stand in the cold to wait for a bus now, catch you all later,

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
> These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hope your house manages to withstand everything that is thrown at it and that you stay safe!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Do you all not have to carry them on you, here they also serve as our ID!


No, if you are pulled over, you have to produce it at a police station within 24 hours, not that I know from personal experience!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Don't you save your contacts to your Sim card? Then they go with you, each time you get a new phone. I have a Samsung account, and I also can access anything that I want to transfer to my new phone!


Yes but I had to have a new SIM card and the old one didn't fit the new phone!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very frosty freezing Wales. I am not doing anything today that I don't want to. I am having a day off. It is so cold here I shall probably stay in front of the fire and catch up on last year's Call The Midwife. DH doesn't really like it but it's a 'me' day so he will have to lump it. See you all later. xx


Hope you enjoy it, DH fell asleep 10 minutes into the Christmas one, he went to bed at 9.30!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey, but wall to wall sunshine. Not going out today. I have to sort out things for the WI week end away next month and do a bit of sewing, then the rest of the day's my own to sit and knit.
> 
> Hope everyone I doing ok and not too worn out by the Christmas festivities :sm09:
> 
> Catch you all later. xxx


Hasn't that come round quickly? I remember when you started organising it, it seemed like forever away and now we're nearly there!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope you enjoy it, DH fell asleep 10 minutes into the Christmas one, he went to bed at 9.30!!


Mine might as well have gone to bed the great company he was. xxxx


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for this lovely message. I'm accepting it as meant for me as well as the others. Same right back thomyou from me tho I old not express it so well.


Of course it is. ..

That's just exactly how it's meant to be. :sm02: for all of you lol. :sm02:


----------



## linkan

MrsB said:


> Wow. that's really lovely. Is that crewelwork? I love how rich the colors are and the depth of the raised stitching.


Hi :sm02: , Not sure what picture your referring to .?
If it's the owl, I'm hand embroidering that one using mostly satin stitch with pearl cotton thread no. 8 :sm02: :sm24: 
Not sure if I've seen you on here before, I'm Linkan aka linky lol. 
Welcome to connections thread ! :sm02:


----------



## linkan

Sorry I've not been here a few days.
After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45% 
When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol. 
Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you! 
Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been here a few days.
> After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45%
> When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol.
> Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you!
> Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


Thinking of you too darling, so sorry you're poorly again, get well soon! XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. we are home....I felt bad leaving but my bed has called me. Ive had a fantastic Christmas. GS1 has a driving lesson today and may possibly be going out tonight. I think DS and SIL deserve some quiet time. Hope you are all ok. I'll do some catchup.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No it is not illegal not to have it with us. If we are stopped we have to go to a police station within a few days to show it. xx


Here, if we get stopped by the police while driving and don't have our license with us, we get ticketed. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been here a few days.
> After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45%
> When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol.
> Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you!
> Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


Thinking of you also linky....Take care.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I see you didn't quibble about the bottles. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


they keep! Honest.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Saxy! I hope you're having a wonderful day! xxxooo


I did!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. we are home....I felt bad leaving but my bed has called me. Ive had a fantastic Christmas. GS1 has a driving lesson today and may possibly be going out tonight. I think DS and SIL deserve some quiet time. Hope you are all ok. I'll do some catchup.


I've come to know how much of a home bird you are... enjoy your bed


----------



## lifeline

Coffee and Christmas cake time here. I've enjoyed using my sewing machine this afternoon, making bags with material I got in Peter Jones


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> ???????????????????? Do we need to get the silver bullets out? ????????????????


NO!!! Perhaps that's why I cannot wear jewellry. Even my wedding ring, which I haven't worn for many years.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been here a few days.
> After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45%
> When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol.
> Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you!
> Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


Get well soon, at least you made Christmas. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Does this mean you are a Christmas baby? If so, a very happy birthday x


Islander, I was not aware that it was your birthday. Was it Christmas day? Or do we share a birthday? I'm sorry if I should have known.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


Silly girl. I hope it isn't too sore.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you Rebecca,1:00 a.m Boxing Day, sounds like my mother didn't try hard enough! My grandmother was Xmas Day though and her father Dec 24th.


working gradually forwards. Now I know I wish you a belated happy birthday. My father-in-law was a Christmas Day birthday, and my best friend when I was working is Boxing Day. All lovely people, Christmas babies!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all just popping I to say hi, we are packed & ready for our mini holiday. Our DD has just been up & taken all the edibles left overs! They are going up to visit her DH's dad, which she doesn't enjoy very much but has to do! Hope you all have a good few days, I don't have Wifi where we are going, so a complete rest!


Have a wonderful time away Chris. We will miss you on here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well roll on the end of May, he's on his own then. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry Trish, I missed your birthday.
> And Saxy's too.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday


Thanks Nitz.Mine was great, and hopefully so was Trish's.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
> These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hunker down and stay safe. That weather sounds horrible.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Do you all not have to carry them on you, here they also serve as our ID!


We don't have to carry IDs. Our belief in personal freedom is too strong.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very frosty freezing Wales. I am not doing anything today that I don't want to. I am having a day off. It is so cold here I shall probably stay in front of the fire and catch up on last year's Call The Midwife. DH doesn't really like it but it's a 'me' day so he will have to lump it. See you all later. xx


Rebellion in the ranks! Well done you girl.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been here a few days.
> After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45%
> When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol.
> Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you!
> Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


gentle hugs coming your way ()()()()()


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. we are home....I felt bad leaving but my bed has called me. Ive had a fantastic Christmas. GS1 has a driving lesson today and may possibly be going out tonight. I think DS and SIL deserve some quiet time. Hope you are all ok. I'll do some catchup.


It's always good to come home!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Coffee and Christmas cake time here. I've enjoyed using my sewing machine this afternoon, making bags with material I got in Peter Jones


The bargains!


----------



## SaxonLady

It's great to catch up when you've been away.

I had a lovely time in London with my brothers, and came home with a lot more than I took with me. Including birthday chocolates which I must get rid of soon as I want to have yet another try at losing some weight. You all sounded like you had good Christmases as well, but too many subsequent mishaps! Take care Judy, Ange and Rebecca. Barny just ignore DH if he's playing ignorant. Mine's behaving ATM.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Yes but I had to have a new SIM card and the old one didn't fit the new phone!!!


Somehow mine transferred itself from the cloud twice :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> No, if you are pulled over, you have to produce it at a police station within 24 hours, not that I know from personal experience!!!


I can't imagine that you would know that from experience :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> We don't have to carry IDs. Our belief in personal freedom is too strong.


I like that belief, I wish here people would believe you when you told them who you were, when I took the kids to get their id's they had to have four papers to prove identity and address!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Rebellion in the ranks! Well done you girl.


And I've stuck to it. Got dinner, just heating up and some veg. and knitted and watched Call the Midwife this p.m. I'm now roasting chestnuts in front of the fire. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well all signs that Christmas was here are once again stored for another year. That's what I have done now I have to go feed everyone again....hehehe....trying to clean up the office so that DH can turn it into a sewing room for me but every time I get it cleaned up people use it to park things that they don't know where to put!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thinking of you also linky....Take care.


And from me, too, Angela. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I did!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I was supposed to have one of those into one of my joints, a few years ago; but I refused to have it. Fortunately the doctor agreed with me! I don't have any repercussions from not having that injection, but there was a time that I thought that I was going to need an operation on my left (almost put right) shoulder, but my eldest daughter gave me some trigger point treatment, and she fixed my shoulder, and I have had no problems from it, since that treatment!


I'm glad for you.. I'm still having trouble, which makes me wonder if it's really frozen. Wish I could grow a new one! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

I don't know where I went wrong but this pattern doesn't seem right for turning the heel can an experienced sock maker try it and see if it is just me or the pattern
http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/SoxSlipper.pdf

I am making the larger one now I have made three whole socks but of them the heel turned out like a cup this one is not and I have took it out twice!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Well my friends, we are now having our second tropical storm night. Last night we had extremely high winds buffeting our house from all directions, and we didn't think we would have a house the next morning; but fortunately the house was still standing, and has no storm damage. Tonight we have torrential downpour, with accompanying cyclonic winds. I think the rain has hit every external wall of our house, including some inside walls. Not sure how much more we are going to get, but we are well over double our usual December rainfall!
> These storms are coming down from the North West of W. A., and I think, if my memory serves me correctly, there were about 3, or 4, tropical storm cells, and we will possibly come down to us over the next few days/nights .......... with even more rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hope you will be ok... weather all over the world seems out of character now. Stay safe. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I'm sorry Trish, I didn't know it was your birthday yesterday! ????
> 
> So here is a belated birthday wish
> "Happy ????????
> Birthday????"
> ???????????????? ????????
> \/()/\()\/~~~~ \\{}
> /\ /\. /\


That's terrific!!!! Thank you Judi and Mav. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very frosty freezing Wales. I am not doing anything today that I don't want to. I am having a day off. It is so cold here I shall probably stay in front of the fire and catch up on last year's Call The Midwife. DH doesn't really like it but it's a 'me' day so he will have to lump it. See you all later. xx


Way to go Barny!! Be obstinate! xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is a great idea, I want to try and make gifts for the children, I already have some things almost finished, that didn't make it to Christmas.; but small, interesting things for Christmas Stocking might even be more interesting for the children?


I'm going to start watching for little things a year in advance, the hunt is the fun part!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Our Boxing Day sales were very quiet. We had LOTS of staff trying to help us. The freezing rain helped to keep the crowds down.


Mav, from what I noticed here, a lot of people weren't shopping the way they used to... it would be interesting to find out how well retail did! Boxing Day might have been different though. xox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> No, if you are pulled over, you have to produce it at a police station within 24 hours, not that I know from personal experience!!!


Last time I was pulled over... many eons ago, I had my pet skunk on the back seat. They wanted to check for alcohol and I said no and pointed to the back seat... haha, I was out of that roadblock in a flash! I sort of wonder what they told the boys back at the station! :sm04: :sm09: :sm09: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been here a few days.
> After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45%
> When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol.
> Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you!
> Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


 :sm03: :sm03: That's no good... hope your feeling in the pink again soon. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Islander, I was not aware that it was your birthday. Was it Christmas day? Or do we share a birthday? I'm sorry if I should have known.


I'm a Boxing Day baby Saxy, I'll share the honors with you though, we'll rule December! :sm02: ???????????? xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Nitz.Mine was great, and hopefully so was Trish's.


Twas lovely!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well all signs that Christmas was here are once again stored for another year. That's what I have done now I have to go feed everyone again....hehehe....trying to clean up the office so that DH can turn it into a sewing room for me but every time I get it cleaned up people use it to park things that they don't know where to put!


That is a lovely feeling when it's all put away, but I remember one year at work when I was asked to "undecorate" I put my foot down and said it wasn't in my job description!! I'm not usually that cheeky! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Hehehe, I completely understand. DH cooking came about when he lost his job about ten years back. I was still working so he took on a lot of the jobs I had done along with going out to work :sm08: he found he does enjoy cooking and so does a lot of it still, I feel fortunate as cooking isn't my favourite thing!


That is similar to how my DH began to do the cooking, except he didn't realize that, until he asked me what was for tea, as I walked in the door at 5.00pm - we had take away that night, but he has been doing the cooking since then. It did become a more permanent arrangement when I became I'll though! I didn't like cooking at all!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Oh, your dog is mischievous Polly! Occaisionally they have to have a little fun, don't they! :sm15: Chinese for Christmas is right up my alley... but we have to go miles for a good one. Seasons blessings to you dear Polly. oxxo ????????????[/quote
> The poor dog has separation anxiety but usually I put things in the microwave or oven to prevent mischief. This time I forgot. I got a big fluffy throw that is so warm and of course she gets one side I the other. We have to drive about half hour to get to this Chinese restaurant but the food is very good. I treated myself to a glass of plum wine. Quite good. Today a friend and I had dinner and saw the movie "Manchester by thr Sea"...I love Kyle Chandler who is in the film. However it was about grieving and I think a comedy would have suited me better. Sending seasons blessings to you too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from, once again, a very frosty Wales, the frost is piling up as a lot of it doesn't move during the day. It's beginning to look like snow in places. I'm still in my rebellious mood so don't intend to do much again today I'm just too tired to be bothered. I will have to go back to the yarn shop sometime as I'm running out of yarn on the hat I'm making, I thought I would get one out of 100g but it isn't enough. Still it's a genuine reason to go back and you can't just buy one ball can you? Anyway off to do nothing. See you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from, once again, a very frosty Wales, the frost is piling up as a lot of it doesn't move during the day. It's beginning to look like snow in places. I'm still in my rebellious mood so don't intend to do much again today I'm just too tired to be bothered. I will have to go back to the yarn shop sometime as I'm running out of yarn on the hat I'm making, I thought I would get one out of 100g but it isn't enough. Still it's a genuine reason to go back and you can't just buy one ball can you? Anyway off to do nothing. See you later. xxx


Glad you are still rebelling, it's time you had 'me time' after all that log chopping. Hope you get some more wool and of course you cn't buy just one ball, that would be rude. xxxxx Have a lovely day doing nothing. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another glorious sunny Surrey day, hard frost again overnight. Might have to go out and do a bit of shopping as I will have a house full of people tomorrow and they will probably want feeding. Just turning the heel on my first sock, I've forgotten how quickly they knit up.

Hope everyone is doing ok, catch you later. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Have a wonderful time away Chris. We will miss you on here.


Went through Worthing to get here. Staying on Hayling Island.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another glorious sunny Surrey day, hard frost again overnight. Might have to go out and do a bit of shopping as I will have a house full of people tomorrow and they will probably want feeding. Just turning the heel on my first sock, I've forgotten how quickly they knit up.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, catch you later. xxx


And a good morning to you, I've yet to attempt socks so here we go with lots of questions, what thickness of wool do you use? dpn's or circular and what length of cable? Might be tempted one day. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Went through Worthing to get here. Staying on Hayling Island.


Oh where abouts on Hayling, we used to live there? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I don't know where I went wrong but this pattern doesn't seem right for turning the heel can an experienced sock maker try it and see if it is just me or the pattern
> http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/SoxSlipper.pdf
> 
> I am making the larger one now I have made three whole socks but of them the heel turned out like a cup this one is not and I have took it out twice!


I have had a look and the patrern seems ok. Make sure you do the heel flap very loosely to allow for the slip stitches, are you slipping the next stitch on the heel after you have k2tog before you turn your work?


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh where abouts on Hayling, we used to live there? xx


We are staying at Sinah Warren, a Warners adult only hotel. It's on the coast road in the south.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That is a lovely feeling when it's all put away, but I remember one year at work when I was asked to "undecorate" I put my foot down and said it wasn't in my job description!! I'm not usually that cheeky! xoxo


We don't tale our decorations down until 12th night, 5 January the day before Epiphany.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I can't imagine that you would know that from experience :sm09:


Thank you for the vote of confidence dear!! However, I have had 5 or 6 parking tickets in my driving lifetime, purely down to not looking properly at the signs!!!xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its all white up here but a clear blue sky. I slept like a baby last night. Nothing planned today, maybe some washing.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And I've stuck to it. Got dinner, just heating up and some veg. and knitted and watched Call the Midwife this p.m. I'm now roasting chestnuts in front of the fire. xx


Sounds cosy and I know someone whose chestnuts I would happily roast in front of the fire!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well all signs that Christmas was here are once again stored for another year. That's what I have done now I have to go feed everyone again....hehehe....trying to clean up the office so that DH can turn it into a sewing room for me but every time I get it cleaned up people use it to park things that they don't know where to put!


No Entry and No Dumping sign on the door?!! I have the kids overnight and as they put the decorations up for me, I think I may well let them take them down again!! Can't wait for the room to look tidy again!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning from a beautiful sunny day in Hampshire. Our hotel, as usual is great we have a new very luxurious room, feeling very spoilt. Last night we had a Abba tribute band who were really good, how I wanted to get up & dance, enjoyed our friends antics on the dance floor. At the moment we are sitting in the lounge overlooking the gardens. I'm just about to get my knitting out, why do people stare when you knit??? Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I don't know where I went wrong but this pattern doesn't seem right for turning the heel can an experienced sock maker try it and see if it is just me or the pattern
> http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/SoxSlipper.pdf
> 
> I am making the larger one now I have made three whole socks but of them the heel turned out like a cup this one is not and I have took it out twice!


I'm sorry I can't help you, only knitted one pair and they didn't really work. Cute pattern though!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> We are staying at Sinah Warren, a Warners adult only hotel. It's on the coast road in the south.


Know it well, used to take the dog down there for her Sunday walks. Have a great time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence dear!! However, I have had 5 or 6 parking tickets in my driving lifetime, purely down to not looking properly at the signs!!!xxx


I've had one parking ticket, I parked with lots of other cars, went off to give blood, when I came back all the other cars had gone and I had a ticket. xxxx :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds cosy and I know someone whose chestnuts I would happily roast in front of the fire!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Oh dear, are we not a happy bunny with someone? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you, I've yet to attempt socks so here we go with lots of questions, what thickness of wool do you use? dpn's or circular and what length of cable? Might be tempted one day. xxx


They are really not as hard to make as you think. A bit of short rows, and some decreasing. I use 4 ply wool although I have done dk and aran. For 4 ply I use 2.75 dps as I am a loose knitter. Some people prefer magic loop on circular needles and toe up, I do mine top down. Wood or bamboo needles are best as they don't slip like metal ones. I have adapted a very easy pattern from a tutorial I followed when I first learn how to make them. There are some lovely self striping yarns available. The yarn needs to have a put of acrylic or nylon in as pure wool is too sort and wears through quickly. Bamboo yarn is lovely for summer socks. When you go to your yarn shop ask the lady's advice there and you will only need one ball of 4 ply for a pair off socks.

Let me know if you need any more help, we could have a sock knitting session in April xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> We are staying at Sinah Warren, a Warners adult only hotel. It's on the coast road in the south.


Morning Chris, hope you are having a lovely time.xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Sounds cosy and I know someone whose chestnuts I would happily roast in front of the fire!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


hahahaha....do you need any help?


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a beautiful sunny day in Hampshire. Our hotel, as usual is great we have a new very luxurious room, feeling very spoilt. Last night we had a Abba tribute band who were really good, how I wanted to get up & dance, enjoyed our friends antics on the dance floor. At the moment we are sitting in the lounge overlooking the gardens. I'm just about to get my knitting out, why do people stare when you knit??? Hope you all have a good day. Xx


They stare cos they are amazed at how skilful you are and are in awe of you. Give them a lesson. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They are really not as hard to make as you think. A bit of short rows, and some decreasing. I use 4 ply wool although I have done dk and aran. For 4 ply I use 2.75 dps as I am a loose knitter. Some people prefer magic loop on circular needles and toe up, I do mine top down. Wood or bamboo needles are best as they don't slip like metal ones. I have adapted a very easy pattern from a tutorial I followed when I first learn how to make them. There are some lovely self striping yarns available. The yarn needs to have a put of acrylic or nylon in as pure wool is too sort and wears through quickly. Bamboo yarn is lovely for summer socks. When you go to your yarn shop ask the lady's advice there and you will only need one ball of 4 ply for a pair off socks.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more help, we could have a sock knitting session in April xx


Thanks for all the info. but I just can't get on with dpn's, have tried many times and just can't get the hang of them. Haven't a clue what magic loop is, I will have to look it up. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for all the info. but I just can't get on with dpn's, have tried many times and just can't get the hang of them. Haven't a clue what magic loop is, I will have to look it up. xx


I found the regular sized dpns kept stabbing me, but now I use very short bamboo one and they are great. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Last time I was pulled over... many eons ago, I had my pet skunk on the back seat. They wanted to check for alcohol and I said no and pointed to the back seat... haha, I was out of that roadblock in a flash! I sort of wonder what they told the boys back at the station! :sm04: :sm09: :sm09: :sm02: :sm24:


"Hey guys, guess what, we just pulled over some nutty skunk-lady"?!! I don't think you are/were nutty at all, just taking your fragrant, cut'n'cuddly pet out for a ride?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, your dog is mischievous Polly! Occaisionally they have to have a little fun, don't they! :sm15: Chinese for Christmas is right up my alley... but we have to go miles for a good one. Seasons blessings to you dear Polly. oxxo ????????????[/quote
> The poor dog has separation anxiety but usually I put things in the microwave or oven to prevent mischief. This time I forgot. I got a big fluffy throw that is so warm and of course she gets one side I the other. We have to drive about half hour to get to this Chinese restaurant but the food is very good. I treated myself to a glass of plum wine. Quite good. Today a friend and I had dinner and saw the movie "Manchester by thr Sea"...I love Kyle Chandler who is in the film. However it was about grieving and I think a comedy would have suited me better. Sending seasons blessings to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe the wrong film but maybe not, it could have been cathartic to know that others would have empathy with you? I haven't seen that one but saw Passengers yesterday, I didn't expect to but I enjoyed it. Looking forward to seeing 'A Monster Calls', 'Home' and Lala Land in 2017!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing (what a surprise). It is supposed to snow for the next 4 days. This is definitely a Canadian winter.
I did a few more rows on my Advent shawl and I know now that I don't like it. I'll finish it, and take a picture, but I won't be keeping it.
My neighbours seem to think the garbage men will be around today for pickup, so I'll put my bins out too, but I think I'll be pulling them back in the garage tonight.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from, once again, a very frosty Wales, the frost is piling up as a lot of it doesn't move during the day. It's beginning to look like snow in places. I'm still in my rebellious mood so don't intend to do much again today I'm just too tired to be bothered. I will have to go back to the yarn shop sometime as I'm running out of yarn on the hat I'm making, I thought I would get one out of 100g but it isn't enough. Still it's a genuine reason to go back and you can't just buy one ball can you? Anyway off to do nothing. See you later. xxx


Shame about the yarn and having to go back to the shop, I feel for you dear!!! Don't overdo doing nothing, take a rest now and then!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Went through Worthing to get here. Staying on Hayling Island.


Lovely, wrap up and stay warm!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for all the info. but I just can't get on with dpn's, have tried many times and just can't get the hang of them. Haven't a clue what magic loop is, I will have to look it up. xx


For me, it's like trying to handle a porcupine. Long ones, short ones, it didn't matter. I even put point protectors on the ones that I wasn't using to reduce the stabbing. 
Just to confuse things more, I use travelling loop as well as magic loop. Basically I pull a loop of the cable out between stitches, if the cable is too long for whatever I'm making. I can do socks and hats using either travelling loop or magic loop, or both.

Travelling loop


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a beautiful sunny day in Hampshire. Our hotel, as usual is great we have a new very luxurious room, feeling very spoilt. Last night we had a Abba tribute band who were really good, how I wanted to get up & dance, enjoyed our friends antics on the dance floor. At the moment we are sitting in the lounge overlooking the gardens. I'm just about to get my knitting out, why do people stare when you knit??? Hope you all have a good day. Xx


Envy dear, pure envy!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, are we not a happy bunny with someone? xxxx


He keeps turning the heating off and we're down to about 3'C here!! Obviously, a thick skin is keeping him warm!! I'm going down to my sewing room shortly, where I have independent heating, so that's where you'll find me if you want me!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He keeps turning the heating off and we're down to about 3'C here!! Obviously, a thick skin is keeping him warm!! I'm going down to my sewing room shortly, where I have independent heating, so that's where you'll find me if you want me!! xxx


Turn your heat up in the sewing room until you are toasty.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha....do you need any help?


Yeah, can you pop over with a big lamp?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for all the info. but I just can't get on with dpn's, have tried many times and just can't get the hang of them. Haven't a clue what magic loop is, I will have to look it up. xx


I did my one and only pair on Magic loop,started off with 2 circulars then realised I was only knitting with one of them, the other one was on the floor!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had one parking ticket, I parked with lots of other cars, went off to give blood, when I came back all the other cars had gone and I had a ticket. xxxx :sm12:


Not fair. I parked in one spot in Toronto. It took me about 5 minutes to read all the signs to figure out if I was allowed to park there. There were other cars with me so I assumed I was ok. Apparently those parking spots belonged to an apartment complex and I got ticketed. Although I did get the fine waived after I brought in a picture of all the signs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> He keeps turning the heating off and we're down to about 3'C here!! Obviously, a thick skin is keeping him warm!! I'm going down to my sewing room shortly, where I have independent heating, so that's where you'll find me if you want me!! xxx


Are you sure he's still alive, heating off in this weather? The icicles and frost have not moved at all here so I presume we are still below freezing, you better come and stay here, the heating has been turned UP (by DH) and the log burner is roaring. Have fun in your sewing room, have you got a bed in there, just a thought? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a beautiful sunny day in Hampshire. Our hotel, as usual is great we have a new very luxurious room, feeling very spoilt. Last night we had a Abba tribute band who were really good, how I wanted to get up & dance, enjoyed our friends antics on the dance floor. At the moment we are sitting in the lounge overlooking the gardens. I'm just about to get my knitting out, why do people stare when you knit??? Hope you all have a good day. Xx


I had one gentleman ask me if he could sit and watch me knit. He said his mum used to knit and he enjoyed the sound of the needles. How nice was that.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We don't tale our decorations down until 12th night, 5 January the day before Epiphany.


I'm actually surprised that ours are still up. Mum usually tears everything down the day after Boxing day, but the lights, decorations and tree are still up.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you sure he's still alive, heating off in this weather? The icicles and frost have not moved at all here so I presume we are still below freezing, you better come and stay here, the heating has been turned UP (by DH) and the log burner is roaring. Have fun in your sewing room, have you got a bed in there, just a thought? xxxx


Yes, he is still alive, I know cos he's still moaning!!! No bed down there but a little armchair with a pull out foot rest, I reckon I could snooze on that!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm actually surprised that ours are still up. Mum usually tears everything down the day after Boxing day, but the lights, decorations and tree are still up.


She's probably like a lot of people, including me, just can't summon up the energy!!! Have a good day Nitz!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you, I've yet to attempt socks so here we go with lots of questions, what thickness of wool do you use? dpn's or circular and what length of cable? Might be tempted one day. xxx


The socks that I make for Stuart at Christmas are made of aran fisherman's wool with a bit of nylon.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/campfire-socks-archived

I do the toe up/ 2 at a time version of these socks. If I didn't, I'd never get the second sock done.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go. The TV says some of the electronic signs on the highway are not working, that should cause some confusion,
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> For me, it's like trying to handle a porcupine. Long ones, short ones, it didn't matter. I even put point protectors on the ones that I wasn't using to reduce the stabbing.
> Just to confuse things more, I use travelling loop as well as magic loop. Basically I pull a loop of the cable out between stitches, if the cable is too long for whatever I'm making. I can do socks and hats using either travelling loop or magic loop, or both.
> 
> Travelling loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, you are clever xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The socks that I make for Stuart at Christmas are made of aran fisherman's wool with a bit of nylon.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/campfire-socks-archived
> 
> I do the toe up/ 2 at a time version of these socks. If I didn't, I'd never get the second sock done.


I suppose it also makes sure they match but that's out of my league, I'm afraid!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Ooooh, you are clever xxxx


Love the new avatar, it's very...er....purple!! I can't see it very clearly but is it you with your mum? xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> They stare cos they are amazed at how skilful you are and are in awe of you. Give them a lesson. xx


More like they are wondering what I'm making. I'm knitting a wrap starting with 2 sts, got to about 80, very boring as it's garter stitch for now! By the way I have persuaded my knitting group to have a sock session in the new year so need to go buy a ball of something pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love the new avatar, it's very...er....purple!! I can't see it very clearly but is it you with your mum? xxxxx


I love it, too, Purple! xxxoooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I love it, too, Purple! xxxoooo


And me..


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Love the new avatar, it's very...er....purple!! I can't see it very clearly but is it you with your mum? xxxxx


Thank you, yes it is with my Mum, it's a tiny photo but one of my favourite. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, yes it is with my Mum, it's a tiny photo but one of my favourite. xx


Can you post a bigger version?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> There are at least 4 sizes of SIM card now. Regular, mini, micro and nano. Someone is going to make a SIM card so small that you need to use tweezers to get it in.


????????????????????????????????????????????

????????????????????????????
????❤❤❤❤❤????
????❤HELLO ♪❤????
????❤????☀????❤????
????❤☮ O˥˥ƎH❤????
????❤❤❤❤❤????
????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> French toast is going on the table now, so signing off.
> Everyone have a great day.


I had some French toast, with maple syrup and bacon, not too long ago; I wasn't too fussed about the French toast, but the bacon with maple syrup made up for it. I'm sure that I have had French toast previously, but this last lot just didn't seem right, it was too soggy, or something ..... perhaps it was just too eggy for me! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Long enough, it automatically transferred every email address but no phone numbers! I'm still adrift on a few!!


Send me your phone number, with all the appropriate codes - country, and town - if you have that one. I have a certain number of international call minutes, but I have no phone numbers to call! ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes if you get pulled over and don't have it here I am pretty sure it is a fine!


I think it is the same here also, doesn't bother me though, cos I don't drive anymore.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I hope all is well with you and that the storms pass soon!


Yes, everything is good here, we didn't suffer any storm damage, but the shopping area was flooded, as were a few other regions around the state. I'm sort of expecting this chopping and changing weather for the rest of the summer, but hopefully not as severe


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes you certainly seem to be having a lot of rain in Oz. Ularu made it onto our news yesterday with waterfalls coming from the top of it. xx


Yes, we had that also, it would have been great to see that in person; that is a very rare happening. Alice Springs also has a yacht race, on the Todd river, which rarely has water, so if that is due to be run in the next few days, they will possibly need boats that actually float!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Inside too!!! :sm06: Hang on Judi. I hope the rest of these storms go around. Keep some plywood handy in case you need to batten down the windows.


It was only coming in through the back door, cos we have it open so the dogs can come and go, as they need, but because the wind was just coming from every which way, the rain came in through the door, until we shut it! ????????????????⚡????????☔☔☔


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hope your house manages to withstand everything that is thrown at it and that you stay safe!! xxx


Thankfully, I think this house will outlast quite a bit, it has stood here for a long time, and has outlasted a couple of other house that were built at the same time; but we are making sure that the maintenance is kept up!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes but I had to have a new SIM card and the old one didn't fit the new phone!!!


When I got a new phone that took a smaller Sim card than my previous one, the shop assistant just got a card clipper, and made my Sim card smaller, so I didn't have any problems porting onything needed for the new phone!????

I had to get a new Sim this time though, cos I changed service provider, and got a much better, and cheaper plan - plus a much bigger amount of data ..... 7 GB data, unlimited text and national phonecalls and about 100 minutes of international calling (including UK, USA and Canada) @ $65.00 monthly, as opposed to 2gb data, and about $800.00 national calls and texts for $80.00 monthly. The Telcos have just begun putting out even better plans than that now (they could have done that a few weeks back, but there is always next time), so when this plan finishes, I will be checking carefully, to see what is the cheapest plan, with the best inclusions!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> When I got a new phone that took a smaller Sim card than my previous one, the shop assistant just got a card clipper, and made my Sim card smaller, so I didn't have any problems porting onything needed for the new phone!????
> 
> I had to get a new Sim this time though, cos I changed service provider, and got a much better, and cheaper plan - plus a much bigger amount of data ..... 7 GB data, unlimited text and national phonecalls and about 100 minutes of international calling (including UK, USA and Canada) @ $65.00 monthly, as opposed to 2gb data, and about $800.00 national calls and texts for $80.00 monthly. The Telcos have just begun putting out even better plans than that now (they could have done that a few weeks back, but there is always next time), so when this plan finishes, I will be checking carefully, to see what is the cheapest plan, with the best inclusions!


That sounds like a really good plan - and a very helpful assistant! I got unlimited texts and calls and 3GB data for £20 per month. That's probably too much for me really but at least itmeans I don't have to worry about going over my limit!!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been here a few days.
> After Christmas , this whatever it is I'm sick with punched me right in the chest ! So I've been in bed for two days. Feeling decent at the moment. ..well more like 45%
> When the mucinex wears off then I'll worry lol.
> Anyway, I've caught up and I wanted to let y'all know im thinking of you!
> Back to sleep with me ! XOXOX


I hope you can see these greetings, and they don't just show as weird symbols xoxoxo
????＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
(ThinkingAboutYou..❤)
` ￣￣????￣O ￣.￣￣￣
???? 。 o ???? ＊
╭━━━━━╮┏╮╭┓
┃╰╯ ┃╰╮╭╯
┣━━╯ ╰━╯┃
╰━━━━━━━━╯
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????

. sSs ????????. *
. [ (-.-) ] ????
-o-o-*
| ???????? |. ✨*
| ???????? |*.
"Sweet Dreams.."

????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
???? GetBetter Soon! ????
????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. we are home....I felt bad leaving but my bed has called me. Ive had a fantastic Christmas. GS1 has a driving lesson today and may possibly be going out tonight. I think DS and SIL deserve some quiet time. Hope you are all ok. I'll do some catchup.


☀⛅☁☁☁⛅☀
????????????????????????????

???? ???? ????
???? ???? 
???????????????? ????
???? ???? ????
???? ???? ????

????????????????????????????
☀⛅☁☁☁⛅☀


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope you can see these greetings, and they don't just show as weird symbols xoxoxo
> ????＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
> (ThinkingAboutYou..❤)
> ` ￣￣????￣O ￣.￣￣￣
> ???? 。 o ???? ＊
> ╭━━━━━╮┏╮╭┓
> ┃╰╯ ┃╰╮╭╯
> ┣━━╯ ╰━╯┃
> ╰━━━━━━━━╯
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> 
> . sSs ????????. *
> . [ (-.-) ] ????
> -o-o-*
> | ???????? |. ✨*
> | ???????? |*.
> "Sweet Dreams.."
> 
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ???? GetBetter Soon! ????
> ????????????????????????????????


Wow, super stunning!!!!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> NO!!! Perhaps that's why I cannot wear jewellry. Even my wedding ring, which I haven't worn for many years.


My wedding ring, and my sleeper ear rings are the only jewelry that I can wear, everything else causes some very painful rashes - even the hypoallergenic things, and surgical steel!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I havent done much today. DIL's mam and dad got a camera to film the hedgehogs that come every night, so DH has been and fitted it up for them. Ours has been fitted in a birdhouse but we havent got it up yet. I bought DH a computer gane and it doesnt seem to be right. Theyve either missed a wire out or whatever, but It'll get sorted. Weve tried ringing the shop today but theres no answer. Isnt it always the same after Christmas? Hope youve had a wonderful day.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's great to catch up when you've been away.
> 
> I had a lovely time in London with my brothers, and came home with a lot more than I took with me. Including birthday chocolates which I must get rid of soon as I want to have yet another try at losing some weight. You all sounded like you had good Christmases as well, but too many subsequent mishaps! Take care Judy, Ange and Rebecca. Barny just ignore DH if he's playing ignorant. Mine's behaving ATM.


Thanks Janet, I think the main problems - apart from the damages that some people have suffered - is that Australians, in general, are not accustomed to such savage weather conditions (unless it is bushfires), excepting the people who live in the cyclone regions. So when we do get these rare weather conditions, which might possibly become more common in the coming years, with climate change, we really don't know what we are in for, until it hits us. I am hoping to become more prepared for these type of conditions, so that we will be able to help our children, if they need to get to somewhere safe, with their own children! I just have rto work out what I will need to do, to make sure we are prepared for any type of adverse conditions, that might occur!
ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ (⊙ө⊙) (∩^o^)⊃━☆*+:｡.｡


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm glad for you.. I'm still having trouble, which makes me wonder if it's really frozen. Wish I could grow a new one! :sm02:


Do you know anyone who is a massage therapist, and knows how to do Triggerpoint therapy, or is there a College somewhere near you, that teaches the different massage techniques? If there is, they often have times that people can book a massage treatment, for a fraction of the cost, and get a treatment from by students. We have a Natural Therapies Colledge in Adelaide, and they have specific days, when the students are building their practical experience, and gaining experience while working with real clients.These students are the ones who have almost finished their course, and are now doing the Clinic work, under supervision of qualified practitioners, and most of the students are very good. Anyway, it is just a thought, that might be of use to you, and also prove more helpful than the traditional western medicine way. ☺☺


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That's terrific!!!! Thank you Judi and Mav. xoxo


Ducking head, and smiling shyly ........... aaaaawwwww thanks ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm going to start watching for little things a year in advance, the hunt is the fun part!


I agree! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Last time I was pulled over... many eons ago, I had my pet skunk on the back seat. They wanted to check for alcohol and I said no and pointed to the back seat... haha, I was out of that roadblock in a flash! I sort of wonder what they told the boys back at the station! :sm04: :sm09: :sm09: :sm02: :sm24:


????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Sounds cosy and I know someone whose chestnuts I would happily roast in front of the fire!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


You wouldn't!!!! Would you....? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Yes, we had that also, it would have been great to see that in person; that is a very rare happening. Alice Springs also has a yacht race, on the Todd river, which rarely has water, so if that is due to be run in the next few days, they will possibly need boats that actually float!


We walked along part of the dry river bed when we were in Alice. I know they have an annual boat race on foot but yes they might need real boats this year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Can you post a bigger version?


Not sure if I can, but will have a look. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a beautiful sunny day in Hampshire. Our hotel, as usual is great we have a new very luxurious room, feeling very spoilt. Last night we had a Abba tribute band who were really good, how I wanted to get up & dance, enjoyed our friends antics on the dance floor. At the moment we are sitting in the lounge overlooking the gardens. I'm just about to get my knitting out, why do people stare when you knit??? Hope you all have a good day. Xx


For one of two reasons:-
1) They are wondering what, and why, the heck you are doing with those sticks and that yarn
2) They are jealous of the beautiful things that come from a set of knitting needles and yarn, and they wish they were able to do that also
????????????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> No Entry and No Dumping sign on the door?!! I have the kids overnight and as they put the decorations up for me, I think I may well let them take them down again!! Can't wait for the room to look tidy again!! xxxx


That's a good idea, they would probably get as much enjoyment as they did putting them up! Do you have any sentimental ornaments from days gone past. I have my grandmothers tree topper and a tiny tea pot made of lead and blown glass. I was always concerned the kids might have a ooopsie!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm sorry I can't help you, only knitted one pair and they didn't really work. Cute pattern though!! xx


My first pair are still on the needles, this would be year 2! They look like socks though!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You wouldn't!!!! Would you....? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oooh I think she would. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for all the info. but I just can't get on with dpn's, have tried many times and just can't get the hang of them. Haven't a clue what magic loop is, I will have to look it up. xx


Magic loop is very easy to do, once one get used to it, this is my main method of knitting small items in the round. Some people also use 2 circular needles ..... I have tried that method a few times, but always end up using only one needle, and the other one is left forlornly on my lap. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha....do you need any help?


I should have known!... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for all the info. but I just can't get on with dpn's, have tried many times and just can't get the hang of them. Haven't a clue what magic loop is, I will have to look it up. xx


If I can do it you can do it! Now magic loop scares me... :sm06:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I found the regular sized dpns kept stabbing me, but now I use very short bamboo one and they are great. xx


I like the little ones too.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> "Hey guys, guess what, we just pulled over some nutty skunk-lady"?!! I don't think you are/were nutty at all, just taking your fragrant, cut'n'cuddly pet out for a ride?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxx


Probably why I didn't have any friends....


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I did my one and only pair on Magic loop,started off with 2 circulars then realised I was only knitting with one of them, the other one was on the floor!! xxx


That is what happened to me also, but I do like using the magic loop


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's snowing (what a surprise). It is supposed to snow for the next 4 days. This is definitely a Canadian winter.
> I did a few more rows on my Advent shawl and I know now that I don't like it. I'll finish it, and take a picture, but I won't be keeping it.
> My neighbours seem to think the garbage men will be around today for pickup, so I'll put my bins out too, but I think I'll be pulling them back in the garage tonight.


Last time I put mine out and he didn't empty them, ended up with an extra 2 weeks garbage... I was standing on the can to get the lid closed. They said they had a new driver. :sm14: :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I like the little ones too.


Hi Trish, l have s whole set of tiny bamboo dpns that I got on ebay, they were very cheap but really lovely. How's your shoulder today? Xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had one gentleman ask me if he could sit and watch me knit. He said his mum used to knit and he enjoyed the sound of the needles. How nice was that.


Don't you find men are always intrigued by the craft. That is touching that he remembered his dear mom.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I had some French toast, with maple syrup and bacon, not too long ago; I wasn't too fussed about the French toast, but the bacon with maple syrup made up for it. I'm sure that I have had French toast previously, but this last lot just didn't seem right, it was too soggy, or something ..... perhaps it was just too eggy for me! ????


Boy that sounds like a Canadian breakfast, all you need to add are "snausage's"!! xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> ☀⛅☁☁☁⛅☀
> ????????????????????????????
> 
> ???? ???? ????
> ???? ????
> ???????????????? ????
> ???? ???? ????
> ???? ???? ????
> 
> ????????????????????????????
> ☀⛅☁☁☁⛅☀


This one's really nice!


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone who is still on line. I didn't realise anyone was there, so I have now completely caught up again, and am going to try and get some sleep, for the second time - first time was a complete failure! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You wouldn't!!!! Would you....? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Maybe.....but we haven't got an open fire! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's a good idea, they would probably get as much enjoyment as they did putting them up! Do you have any sentimental ornaments from days gone past. I have my grandmothers tree topper and a tiny tea pot made of lead and blown glass. I was always concerned the kids might have a ooopsie!


I have got some bits from earlier years, even from the first batch in 1968 but happily, they are made of sturdy plastic! My most precious ornaments are two fairies to go atop the tree, which my mum made for me out of toilet roll tubes, I will put those away myself!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Magic loop is very easy to do, once one get used to it, this is my main method of knitting small items in the round. Some people also use 2 circular needles ..... I have tried that method a few times, but always end up using only one needle, and the other one is left forlornly on my lap. xoxo


Yep, I'm with you there Judi!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Probably why I didn't have any friends....


Awwwwwww, I can't believe that, I bet everyone wanted to cuddle your skunk!!! That's a sentence that I never imagined I would type!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone who is still on line. I didn't realise anyone was there, so I have now completely caught up again, and am going to try and get some sleep, for the second time - first time was a complete failure! ????????????????


Good luck Judi, singing you a lullaby in my head! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good luck Judi, singing you a lullaby in my head! xxxx


She wants to go to sleep. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I havent done much today. DIL's mam and dad got a camera to film the hedgehogs that come every night, so DH has been and fitted it up for them. Ours has been fitted in a birdhouse but we havent got it up yet. I bought DH a computer gane and it doesnt seem to be right. Theyve either missed a wire out or whatever, but It'll get sorted. Weve tried ringing the shop today but theres no answer. Isnt it always the same after Christmas? Hope youve had a wonderful day.


I would like to see hedgehogs Gr. S!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I have had a look and the patrern seems ok. Make sure you do the heel flap very loosely to allow for the slip stitches, are you slipping the next stitch on the heel after you have k2tog before you turn your work?


No the pattern said to knit or purl it depending on the row and then after the 4th row it says to continue in progression what does that mean?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence dear!! However, I have had 5 or 6 parking tickets in my driving lifetime, purely down to not looking properly at the signs!!!xxx[/quot
> 
> I have had a couple of speeding tickets in my driving time my self...... :sm16:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, l have s whole set of tiny bamboo dpns that I got on ebay, they were very cheap but really lovely. How's your shoulder today? Xx


I have a very particular mother who likes to indulge in her knitting, she say's she's never travelled so she's entitled... that's ok with me, as I inherit everything she doesn't like! I have bamboo every size under the sun and a nice set of knit picks longs and shorts. Her faves are the sock rockets from Addi. I've tried them, they are like knitting with your eyes closed...so smooth!
I just have to keep pushing the shoulder because it's my dominant arm and I need it.
Miserable day here Purple, going to research a new add on for my camera that lengthens my telephoto lens so I can get up close and personal with my elk. Bought it with my Xmas/birthday $$. You know it's my passion! Give Bentley ❤ a pat for me please. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Maybe.....but we haven't got an open fire! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xx


...shades of the Witches of Eastwick!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Awwwwwww, I can't believe that, I bet everyone wanted to cuddle your skunk!!! That's a sentence that I never imagined I would type!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Nope, he was a one person skunk... even bit DH, but was eventually forgiven. Once DH said it was him or the skunk.... you know who I chose of course, sent Mr. J went back to his corner haha! :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> She wants to go to sleep. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Just as well she's 10,000 miles away then!!! xxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> No the pattern said to knit or purl it depending on the row and then after the 4th row it says to continue in progression what does that mean?


Hi Lisa, hope your day is going well! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Yes, everything is good here, we didn't suffer any storm damage, but the shopping area was flooded, as were a few other regions around the state. I'm sort of expecting this chopping and changing weather for the rest of the summer, but hopefully not as severe


Glad all is okay with you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Magic loop is very easy to do, once one get used to it, this is my main method of knitting small items in the round. Some people also use 2 circular needles ..... I have tried that method a few times, but always end up using only one needle, and the other one is left forlornly on my lap. xoxo


I do the two circulars method and it has worked well for me. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> No the pattern said to knit or purl it depending on the row and then after the 4th row it says to continue in progression what does that mean?


It means knit 2 tog as you bave been doing until you come to the end of the row. I will be reaching that point soon, do you want me to take dome photos?


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I have a very particular mother who likes to indulge in her knitting, she say's she's never travelled so she's entitled... that's ok with me, as I inherit every like! I have bamboo every size under the sun and a nice set of knit picks longs and shorts. Her faves are the sock rockets from Addi. I've tried them, they are like knitting with your eyes closed...so smooth!
> I just have to keep pushing the shoulder because it's my dominant arm and I need it.
> Miserable day here Purple, going to research a new add on for my camera that lengthens my telephoto lens so I can get up close and personal with my elk. Bought it with my Xmas/birthday $$. You know it's my passion! Give Bentley ❤ a pat for me please. xoxox


Think yourmum is entitled whether she's travelled or not. I have KnitPro symfonies as well as my bamboo. good for you with your camera, looking forward to elk close ups. Bentley doesn't like going out in the cold. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> It means knit 2 tog as you bave been doing until you come to the end of the row. I will be reaching that point soon, do you want me to take dome photos?


Yes please!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Hi Lisa, hope your day is going well! xoxo


I haven't moved much because I don't feel well my ears hurt and my throats really sore! :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck Judi, singing you a lullaby in my head! xxxx


Thanks June, the lullaby worked well, for 2 hours, but at least I had some sleep! ????

I am a bit p#@$ed off today; I had an appointment with my doctor on the 24th, but when I got to the clinic, *IT WAS CLOSED * until Jan 3rd ........ and I have no pain meds left; so coping with lower level meds, until I can get another nice doc to get the Authority that is needed. I am hoping that will happen, anyway - but the doctor might not be agreeable to doing that, because I haven't seen any other doctor for quite a while, so I might have to request an alternative analgesic, that will do as good as my regular medication!

I was actually able to book an appointment via an Internet site; but when I tried to attend my appointment,*THE CLINIC WAS CLOSED STILL * ......... again, so here's hoping that I can get a script from somewhere, today!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I haven't moved much because I don't feel well my ears hurt and my throats really sore! :sm13:


Oh no! Sending you many warm and healing hugs. Get better soon. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

1: with MC, k9 (11), k2tog, k1, turn
2: sl1, p3 (3), p2tog, p1, turn
3: sl1, k4 (4), k2tog, k1, turn
4: sl1, p5 (5), p2tog, p1, turn
continue in progression until all sts have been worked.
8 (10) st remain. clip CC.

Each row you are progressively adding one more stitch before the decrease. 
row two p3
row three k4
row four p5
row five sL1, KNIT 6, K2tog, K1 turn
Row six sL1 PURL 7, P2tog, K1 turn



binkbrice said:


> No the pattern said to knit or purl it depending on the row and then after the 4th row it says to continue in progression what does that mean?


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I do the two circulars method and it has worked well for me. xxxooo


I think the two circulars do work for a lot of people; so anyone just beginning to work with circular needles, will possibly need to try a few of the different methods, to find the best method for them. All the methods are good, but they don't all work the same for everyone. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> If I can do it you can do it! Now magic loop scares me... :sm06:


No ..... afraid DPN's don't work like that, for me ....... I have tried several times to master them, and it always comes back to knitting with a cactus, or a porcupine (or echidna, if one is in Australia); far too many points, and not enough needle to work on. I even bought some symphony 6 (or 7) set DPN's, and they still managed to get really tangled. Because I am quite uncoordinated, and my hands and brain often don't work together, I have found that the circulars are by far the best for me (and I can't lose any of my needles); but having said that, each person needs to try different methods, to find the specific method that works best with them.

I applaud you, for being able to master those pesky little needles! hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Boy that sounds like a Canadian breakfast, all you need to add are "snausage's"!! xox


Before I grew up, and left mum and dad's home, mum used to cook us a breakfast of bacon, eggs, baked beans and a small steak, or chop. Those who ate things like tomatoes, or capsicum, would also have that included in their breakfast; but I don't eat those! She also used to cook that for tea sometimes also, as a mixed grill! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> She wants to go to sleep. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hahahahahaha, those dulcet tones travelled through the ether, straight to my sedated brain - it would have been a real shame, if the sedation worked about 6 hours earlier though! ????????????????.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the vote of confidence dear!! However, I have had 5 or 6 parking tickets in my driving lifetime, purely down to not looking properly at the signs!!!xxx[/quot
> 
> I have had a couple of speeding tickets in my driving time my self...... :sm16:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost got a huge ticket quite a few years ago, the police officer pulled me over, and asked what I thought I was doing. With my answer, he shook his head, and told me to get moving (he was about the same age as my dad, at the time), so I didn't get a ticket that day ........ I was 27 at the time, and I learnt my lesson also, and my two little girls had to stop asking me to go faster!!!!!! ????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I honestly think that he had a daughter (or son) my age; and probably had spoken to her about how driving habits! ????????????
> 
> And it is probably just as well that I don't drive anymore!
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I haven't moved much because I don't feel well my ears hurt and my throats really sore! :sm13:


????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
???? GetBetter Soon! ????
????????????????????????????????

????????????????????????
☕ Cheer Up ????
???? ✨ )) ✨ ????
????┃ (( * ┣┓ ????
????┃*???? ┣┛ ????
????┗━━┛ ????
???? For YOU ????
????????????????????????

????????????????????????????
❤ Get well soon!❤
+????~>????/????~>????+
????U neeeed ????????????
????&????????????????????????
+☀TAKE CARE☀+
????????????????????????????

I hope these lighten your day a bit, and make you feel a little better Lisa. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, the lullaby worked well, for 2 hours, but at least I had some sleep! ????
> 
> I am a bit p#@$ed off today; I had an appointment with my doctor on the 24th, but when I got to the clinic, *IT WAS CLOSED * until Jan 3rd ........ and I have no pain meds left; so coping with lower level meds, until I can get another nice doc to get the Authority that is needed. I am hoping that will happen, anyway - but the doctor might not be agreeable to doing that, because I haven't seen any other doctor for quite a while, so I might have to request an alternative analgesic, that will do as good as my regular medication!
> 
> I was actually able to book an appointment via an Internet site; but when I tried to attend my appointment,*THE CLINIC WAS CLOSED STILL * ......... again, so here's hoping that I can get a script from somewhere, today!!!


Hah ..... Finally found a doctor who prescribed enough medication, to last me until I can get an appointment with my own doctor, so I now have good analgesic cover again! 
( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o) ლ(´ڡ`ლ) ☜(⌒▽⌒)☞


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull Wales but at least all the frost has gone so I suspect it is a tad warmer outside, which is a good job as I have to go out today. Need to get some shopping in and go get more yarn. Off out to our neighbours tonight so no main meal to get today yippee. Have a good one. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very misty Surrey, a bit more frost this morning but not quite so much as previously. Have my gks and some friends coming over and we are going to learn how to do glass fusing, really looking forward to it. Happy Friday everyone and catch you later. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. It looks a nice day today here up north. I dont know what is happening today.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I haven't moved much because I don't feel well my ears hurt and my throats really sore! :sm13:


Oh girlie, so sorry to hear that, hope you feel better very soon, if not, seek help!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just put the gks on the bus to go home and so popped in quickly to say good morning to you all. I am out with Jill for our Christmas treat very shortly, we are having lunch in town, then seeing the show Kinky Boots and this evening, we are booked in for a meal and a comedy show in Covent Garden!! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just put the gks on the bus to go home and so popped in quickly to say good morning to you all. I am out with Jill for our Christmas treat very shortly, we are having lunch in town, then seeing the show Kinky Boots and this evening, we are booked in for a meal and a comedy show in Covent Garden!! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


Have a brilliant time.


----------



## grandma susan

I forgot to tell you....Can you remember earlier in the year, about Spring? We had a woodpecker that used to sit on our chimney top and BRRRRRR his way until he got us up? He brays into the steel chimney cowl. Well hes back....8.11am this morning. I hope its not starting again haahaha. I know last time people over the beck to us could hear him. 

DH is busy putting our bird house up. Well...drilling holes in the wall. I really must go to ASDA's


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I think the two circulars do work for a lot of people; so anyone just beginning to work with circular needles, will possibly need to try a few of the different methods, to find the best method for them. All the methods are good, but they don't all work the same for everyone. ????????


That's exactly right. I learned to knit socks using two circular needles and it's just become my method of choice. I do most things in the round that way now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hah ..... Finally found a doctor who prescribed enough medication, to last me until I can get an appointment with my own doctor, so I now have good analgesic cover again!
> ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o) ლ(´ڡ`ლ) ☜(⌒▽⌒)☞


Oh, thank goodness for that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey, a bit more frost this morning but not quite so much as previously. Have my gks and some friends coming over and we are going to learn how to do glass fusing, really looking forward to it. Happy Friday everyone and catch you later. xxxx


That sounds like fun! Enjoy your time with the GKs.

I'm off for an early coffee with a friend. She lives in Tucson part of the year, so will be leaving next week to head back down there. I probably won't see her again until June, so will be great to have one last catch up with her before she leaves.

Our DS is leaving around mid-morning, so will be a day for me to worry a bit that he makes that 8-9 hour drive okay. As long as the weather behaves, he should be okay (I hope). It's raining now, but supposed to clear up. It's been great having him here and mostly not too much stress, so will miss him. He says he'll be back up soon. We can hope.

I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just put the gks on the bus to go home and so popped in quickly to say good morning to you all. I am out with Jill for our Christmas treat very shortly, we are having lunch in town, then seeing the show Kinky Boots and this evening, we are booked in for a meal and a comedy show in Covent Garden!! Catch you all later, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


Have a fabulous time!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I forgot to tell you....Can you remember earlier in the year, about Spring? We had a woodpecker that used to sit on our chimney top and BRRRRRR his way until he got us up? He brays into the steel chimney cowl. Well hes back....8.11am this morning. I hope its not starting again haahaha. I know last time people over the beck to us could hear him.
> 
> DH is busy putting our bird house up. Well...drilling holes in the wall. I really must go to ASDA's


Not a great way to way up! I hope he's only there for a very short stay. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> No ..... afraid DPN's don't work like that, for me ....... I have tried several times to master them, and it always comes back to knitting with a cactus, or a porcupine (or echidna, if one is in Australia); far too many points, and not enough needle to work on. I even bought some symphony 6 (or 7) set DPN's, and they still managed to get really tangled. Because I am quite uncoordinated, and my hands and brain often don't work together, I have found that the circulars are by far the best for me (and I can't lose any of my needles); but having said that, each person needs to try different methods, to find the specific method that works best with them.
> 
> I applaud you, for being able to master those pesky little needles! hahahahaha


I love my dpn's, yes it takes a lot of getting used to but I just keep my mind on the two I am working with and tpignore the others, the other night I was working on the pesky sock and I miss placed my empty needle so I was putting it up and reached up for my glasses that were on my head and I found my needle I had stuck it in my hair so I wouldn't loose it......guess that didn't work :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Before I grew up, and left mum and dad's home, mum used to cook us a breakfast of bacon, eggs, baked beans and a small steak, or chop. Those who ate things like tomatoes, or capsicum, would also have that included in their breakfast; but I don't eat those! She also used to cook that for tea sometimes also, as a mixed grill! ????????


What is capsicum?


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ???? GetBetter Soon! ????
> ????????????????????????????????
> 
> ????????????????????????
> ☕ Cheer Up ????
> ???? ✨ )) ✨ ????
> ????┃ (( * ┣┓ ????
> ????┃*???? ┣┛ ????
> ????┗━━┛ ????
> ???? For YOU ????
> ????????????????????????
> 
> ????????????????????????????
> ❤ Get well soon!❤
> +????~>????/????~>????+
> ????U neeeed ????????????
> ????&????????????????????????
> +☀TAKE CARE☀+
> ????????????????????????????
> 
> I hope these lighten your day a bit, and make you feel a little better Lisa. xoxoxo


That's really cool made me smile through the sneeze attack!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh girlie, so sorry to hear that, hope you feel better very soon, if not, seek help!! xxxxxx


Thank you I am going to the doctor here in a little bit!


----------



## martina

binkbrice said:


> What is capsicum?


A type of pepper, I think.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like fun! Enjoy your time with the GKs.
> 
> I'm off for an early coffee with a friend. She lives in Tucson part of the year, so will be leaving next week to head back down there. I probably won't see her again until June, so will be great to have one last catch up with her before she leaves.
> 
> Our DS is leaving around mid-morning, so will be a day for me to worry a bit that he makes that 8-9 hour drive okay. As long as the weather behaves, he should be okay (I hope). It's raining now, but supposed to clear up. It's been great having him here and mostly not too much stress, so will miss him. He says he'll be back up soon. We can hope.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your coffee.
And hopefully your son will have a good journey.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Thank you I am going to the doctor here in a little bit!


Feel better soon x


----------



## lifeline

martina said:


> A type of pepper, I think.


I think you are probably right :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are still rebelling, it's time you had 'me time' after all that log chopping. Hope you get some more wool and of course you cn't buy just one ball, that would be rude. xxxxx Have a lovely day doing nothing. xxxxx


gosh that new avatar is bright!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Went through Worthing to get here. Staying on Hayling Island.


I love Hayling Island. Lots of soldiers! We could have had a coffee.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We don't tale our decorations down until 12th night, 5 January the day before Epiphany.


We didn't take ours down until 6th, as that is Merlin's birthday. ATM I only have dozens of cards and 19 of them are birthday.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hah ..... Finally found a doctor who prescribed enough medication, to last me until I can get an appointment with my own doctor, so I now have good analgesic cover again!
> ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o) ლ(´ڡ`ლ) ☜(⌒▽⌒)☞


that's a relief.


----------



## SaxonLady

It was cold out in the mist today. So I didn't go far.

All the news down here is that the guy has been charged with manslaughter of Caroline who lived next door and who Alan found was dead, and murder of the later lady who also died when he was with her. He has pled not guilty, so we have to go to court. He pled guilty to assault on another woman recently. I am really shocked. I never met a murderer before and I really loved Caroline and her family.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> It was cold out in the mist today. So I didn't go far.
> 
> All the news down here is that the guy has been charged with manslaughter of Caroline who lived next door and who Alan found was dead, and murder of the later lady who also died when he was with her. He has pled not guilty, so we have to go to court. He pled guilty to assault on another woman recently. I am really shocked. I never met a murderer before and I really loved Caroline and her family.


Oh Saxy that is awful!


----------



## binkbrice

I have been to the doctor and I have a sinus infection and I liked this new doctor!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you I am going to the doctor here in a little bit!


Good. I'm glad the doctor was able to figure it out and help with you it. Glad you liked the new doctor. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your coffee.
> And hopefully your son will have a good journey.


Thank you. It was a good two-hour visit. DS is on his way and probably (hopefully) about halfway there. Weather is good here today, so that's a huge help for him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Oh Saxy that is awful!


Ditto from me, Saxy! That is terrible. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Plans have changed...after some persuasion we have ended up sleeping at ds again...two nights only..yay...have got my new pjs on that gs1 got me for Christmas....I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to tell you. This is true...dh put the bird house with a camera up today and when it got dark this afternoon it was taken..honestly. There was a tit sound asleep in it. It looked so cute. There's no nest etc. just the bare box and the bird.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you. This is true...dh put the bird house with a camera up today and when it got dark this afternoon it was taken..honestly. There was a tit sound asleep in it. It looked so cute. There's no nest etc. just the bare box and the bird.


Wow, that was fast! Enjoy your time up at DS's! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just dropping in before I retire, have been over to the neighbours and eaten, drunk and talked all evening. Now off to bed sleep tight everyone, see you in the morning. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just dropping in before I retire, have been over to the neighbours and eaten, drunk and talked all evening. Now off to bed sleep tight everyone, see you in the morning. xxx


Sounds like a wonderful evening. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Just dropping in before I retire, have been over to the neighbours and eaten, drunk and talked all evening. Now off to bed sleep tight everyone, see you in the morning. xxx


Sounds like a great time! Hope you sleep good!


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> It was cold out in the mist today. So I didn't go far.
> 
> All the news down here is that the guy has been charged with manslaughter of Caroline who lived next door and who Alan found was dead, and murder of the later lady who also died when he was with her. He has pled not guilty, so we have to go to court. He pled guilty to assault on another woman recently. I am really shocked. I never met a murderer before and I really loved Caroline and her family.


What to say... terrible things happen... sorry you are involved


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I have been to the doctor and I have a sinus infection and I liked this new doctor!


Good news (finding you like the new doctor) hopefully the sinus infection clears up soon


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. It was a good two-hour visit. DS is on his way and probably (hopefully) about halfway there. Weather is good here today, so that's a huge help for him. xxxooo


So he should be there by now. Glad you had a good visit


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you. This is true...dh put the bird house with a camera up today and when it got dark this afternoon it was taken..honestly. There was a tit sound asleep in it. It looked so cute. There's no nest etc. just the bare box and the bird.


When I first read this I thought you meant taken as in stolen! But I now realise you mean taken as in the tit has taken up residence :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Just dropping in before I retire, have been over to the neighbours and eaten, drunk and talked all evening. Now off to bed sleep tight everyone, see you in the morning. xxx


Sounds good :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. It's cold here. Dh has snored like a pig all night . I suppose I could have snored too....


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but slightly warmer Wales and yes thank you those who asked I did sleep well after the neighbourhood get-together although slightly over-full when I went to bed it didn't keep me awake for too long. Still feel full this morning so a light dinner today - fish fingers and chips, that'll suit me fine. We are starting the New Year tomorrow with stew so that is all ready to go in the oven in the morning, so am off now to read the paper, see you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> When I first read this I thought you meant taken as in stolen! But I now realise you mean taken as in the tit has taken up residence :sm24:


Oh yes, me too, thanks for the clarification Becca!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, me too, thanks for the clarification Becca!! xx


A very good morning to you, glad to see someone else here, I was getting lonely. Did you have a good day yesterday? Anything planned for tonight or will you be tucked up in bed like we probably will be, or at least one of us will be? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Had a fab time with Jill yesterday, the show (Kinky Boots) was great, although our cheap seats were really too far back to enjoy all the action! The meal and comedy show were good for the price too. So many people around the centre of London, it was often hard to get along the street and all the eateries were packed but we did manage to squeeze into an All Bar One for cocktails before dinner!! Not doing much today, have put the vacuum cleaner round for the first time in weeks as the gks took down the decorations for me yesterday and even put them back in the loft for me!! 

Here's to another splendid year in 2017 for all of us and hoping we get to meet up more often then ever in the coming year. Health and happiness to you all!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a grey, but not frosty Surrey. Been doing a bit of 'office' work this morning. Now going to do not a lot.

Wishing you all a very happy, peaceful and healthy new year. And as June says hope to meet up with more of you in 2017. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

It's getting towards time to wish Judi a happy new year as her's comes first, so Happy New Year Judi. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's getting towards time to wish Judi a happy new year as her's comes first, so Happy New Year Judi. xx


Yes indeed, 12.20 am in Oz now, Happy New Year, Judi!! xxxxx

New Zealand was 11.00 our time and my lot were waiting to see it in before climbing into their camper for the night!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It's getting towards time to wish Judi a happy new year as her's comes first, so Happy New Year Judi. xx


Just found this on KP, interesting...

https://www.timeanddate.com/counters/firstnewyear.html

Happy new year Judi


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I forgot to tell you....Can you remember earlier in the year, about Spring? We had a woodpecker that used to sit on our chimney top and BRRRRRR his way until he got us up? He brays into the steel chimney cowl. Well hes back....8.11am this morning. I hope its not starting again haahaha. I know last time people over the beck to us could hear him.
> 
> DH is busy putting our bird house up. Well...drilling holes in the wall. I really must go to ASDA's


I have one of those too, but he usually doesn't start his antics until the Spring... sounds like a jackhammer on the metal roof. We have lots of little winter wrens that sleep in the crevices of the tar paper in the porch roof, they are very friendly, and don't even fly away when I go outside to get wood. Sweet things...


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have been to the doctor and I have a sinus infection and I liked this new doctor!


Hope your feeling better soon. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I love Hayling Island. Lots of soldiers! We could have had a coffee.


Hi thought that as I sat in the traffic. We are going down again in March so we shall have to arrange a coffee date! Didn't see many soldiers this time, but its of men In bobble hats,


----------



## Islander

A New Year filled with hope, love, contentment for us all. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> It was cold out in the mist today. So I didn't go far.
> 
> All the news down here is that the guy has been charged with manslaughter of Caroline who lived next door and who Alan found was dead, and murder of the later lady who also died when he was with her. He has pled not guilty, so we have to go to court. He pled guilty to assault on another woman recently. I am really shocked. I never met a murderer before and I really loved Caroline and her family.


How awful, I hope you don't have to wait until all this is sorted out.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Just found this on KP, interesting...
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/counters/firstnewyear.html
> 
> Happy new year Judi


Thank you for that, I've just been going through it. Happy new year when it gets here!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I have been to the doctor and I have a sinus infection and I liked this new doctor!


Hope you will soon be feeling better, Sinus infections are horrible, keep taking te tablets!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like fun! Enjoy your time with the GKs.
> 
> I'm off for an early coffee with a friend. She lives in Tucson part of the year, so will be leaving next week to head back down there. I probably won't see her again until June, so will be great to have one last catch up with her before she leaves.
> 
> Our DS is leaving around mid-morning, so will be a day for me to worry a bit that he makes that 8-9 hour drive okay. As long as the weather behaves, he should be okay (I hope). It's raining now, but supposed to clear up. It's been great having him here and mostly not too much stress, so will miss him. He says he'll be back up soon. We can hope.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


So pease your holiday went well with your son. Enjoy your visit with your friend.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Had a fab time with Jill yesterday, the show (Kinky Boots) was great, although our cheap seats were really too far back to enjoy all the action! The meal and comedy show were good for the price too. So many people around the centre of London, it was often hard to get along the street and all the eateries were packed but we did manage to squeeze into an All Bar One for cocktails before dinner!! Not doing much today, have put the vacuum cleaner round for the first time in weeks as the gks took down the decorations for me yesterday and even put them back in the loft for me!!
> 
> Here's to another splendid year in 2017 for all of us and hoping we get to meet up more often then ever in the coming year. Health and happiness to you all!!


Your day out sounds great. You are lucky your GKs are old enough to help, mine are only good at messing things up!


----------



## LondonChris

Happy New Year Judi, sending you Love & all good wishes for 2017.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, we came back from our mini Twixmas holiday last night. We had a wonderful time. The food was amazing & we saw a couple of great shows. It was good to spend so much time with our friends. On our way home we stopped off at some friends for lunch, we hadn't seen them for a couple of years. Just been out to collect some parcels & are here for the rest of the year. We were supposed to be going to a party with Claire but now her partner doesn't want to go or her boys so she's staying home. My DH doesn't want to go without claire so it looks like me seeing in the new year with the TV & my knitting on my own, at least I have had a few days of company. We are going to claire's tomorrow, hope her 'man' is more cheerful, he's such a miserable **** but she loves him. I bought him a little knitting loom as part of his gifts so I'm taking him up some bits of yarn, he's very creative. I taught him cross stitch & he's really good at that so he is not all bad! ( I'm really fond of him really, except today)


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Just found this on KP, interesting...
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/counters/firstnewyear.html
> 
> Happy new year Judi


That was an education, thanks dear! xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That was an education, thanks dear! xx


No problem. I think my family are getting a bit fed up with me. After each hour passes I give everyone a run down on which places are now in 2017! :sm02: :sm09: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Following on from my previous post and in case everyone is out partying later on ( :sm23: :sm23 Happy New year all in the UK and the same to all you others across the pond when the time comes. xxx ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## jinx

Wishing everyone peace, joy, love, and health starting in 2017 and continuing on forever.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wishing everyone peace, joy, love, and health starting in 2017 and continuing on forever.


I'll drink to that jinx!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


Looks yummy. Xxx


----------



## jinx

I assumed you would. ;^)


London Girl said:


> I'll drink to that jinx!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


Look delicious, would love to come round but don't do cake, sorry, you can have my slice. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> What to say... terrible things happen... sorry you are involved


I completely agree, Saxy! :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> So he should be there by now. Glad you had a good visit


He called about 7:15 while he was getting a bite to eat and was only about 30-45 minutes from where he lives and then texted me when he arrived. Phew! I can relax now (sort of). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, me too, thanks for the clarification Becca!! xx


I thought that a first, too, but then figured it out. Glad it's being lived in already! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A very good morning to you, glad to see someone else here, I was getting lonely. Did you have a good day yesterday? Anything planned for tonight or will you be tucked up in bed like we probably will be, or at least one of us will be? xxxx


Nothing planned for us. I'll be tucked up in bed pretty early, I'm sure. We may get a bit of snow overnight tonight. Glad I got my walk in this morning and the groceries bought today. I won't have to go out in it. Our temps are only supposed to be in the mid-30sF for daytime highs this coming week with overnight temps in the low to mid-20sF. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Had a fab time with Jill yesterday, the show (Kinky Boots) was great, although our cheap seats were really too far back to enjoy all the action! The meal and comedy show were good for the price too. So many people around the centre of London, it was often hard to get along the street and all the eateries were packed but we did manage to squeeze into an All Bar One for cocktails before dinner!! Not doing much today, have put the vacuum cleaner round for the first time in weeks as the gks took down the decorations for me yesterday and even put them back in the loft for me!!
> 
> Here's to another splendid year in 2017 for all of us and hoping we get to meet up more often then ever in the coming year. Health and happiness to you all!!


Thank you and I wish you, Londy, and all the rest of my wonderful friends here on Connections a very wonderful New Year! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey, but not frosty Surrey. Been doing a bit of 'office' work this morning. Now going to do not a lot.
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy, peaceful and healthy new year. And as June says hope to meet up with more of you in 2017. Xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Just found this on KP, interesting...
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/counters/firstnewyear.html
> 
> Happy new year Judi


That's helpful!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


I'm on my way! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


Yes please. A Happy New Year to all wherever you are. 
We went into town today to buy some clothes for my sister and I ended up getting a coat for me and a jumper. My son spotted the coat and it was half price less a 10 percent dicount as the belt needs cleaning. So it was a good buy. So of course that's my excuse! Joan's staying longer due to a ticket mix up but has managed to get a cheap fare so it's ok. Mike sent over a shepherds pie but we are only having it now as we had a large meal out at Frankie and Bennies and it was good. Stay safe all. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Nothing planned for us. I'll be tucked up in bed pretty early, I'm sure. We may get a bit of snow overnight tonight. Glad I got my walk in this morning and the groceries bought today. I won't have to go out in it. Our temps are only supposed to be in the mid-30sF for daytime highs this coming week with overnight temps in the low to mid-20sF. Brrrrrr.


What time is it roughly with you, I should think you will be one of last to have midnight? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What time is it roughly with you, I should think you will be one of last to have midnight? xx


Yes, we will be. We're at 2:14 p.m. here right now. Hours to go until midnight! I believe we're 8 hours behind you in the UK. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we will be. We're at 2:14 p.m. here right now. Hours to go until midnight! I believe we're 8 hours behind you in the UK. xxxooo


Yes you are by the looks of it it's 22.20 here. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes you are by the looks of it it's 22.20 here. xx


And you're still up! Happy New Year to you all in the UK in an hour from now. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And you're still up! Happy New Year to you all in the UK in an hour from now. :sm02: xxxooo


I might make it to midnight but I will be on my own. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> And you're still up! Happy New Year to you all in the UK in an hour from now. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam and happy new year to you and Ric xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Had a fab time with Jill yesterday, the show (Kinky Boots) was great, although our cheap seats were really too far back to enjoy all the action! The meal and comedy show were good for the price too. So many people around the centre of London, it was often hard to get along the street and all the eateries were packed but we did manage to squeeze into an All Bar One for cocktails before dinner!! Not doing much today, have put the vacuum cleaner round for the first time in weeks as the gks took down the decorations for me yesterday and even put them back in the loft for me!!
> 
> Here's to another splendid year in 2017 for all of us and hoping we get to meet up more often then ever in the coming year. Health and happiness to you all!!


June that is fantastic and same to you!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam and happy new year to you and Ric xx


Thank you!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Off to bed now, see you all next year. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


Wish I could!


----------



## LondonChris

Happy New Year everyone. I wish you & yours health & happiness in 2017. Happy knitting too!!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I wish you & yours health & happiness in 2017. Happy knitting too!!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thanks Chris, xx


----------



## binkbrice

Happy New Year!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I wish you & yours health & happiness in 2017. Happy knitting too!!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thank you, Chris, and right back to you!!! :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Happy New Year from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Good bye 2016, hello 2017. Fireworks reflect on snow, just saying. I wish all my lovely friends the very best in this new year. I'm going to bed.


----------



## linkan

Happy new year everyone. . Still sick, going back to sleep. Love you all.


----------



## Islander

Still not New Years here.. a few hours yet. Happy New Year to all where it is now Jan 1st!

⏳⏳⏳⏳⏳????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Happy new year everyone. . Still sick, going back to sleep. Love you all.


xxx wishing you a better day tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!! Son and I did some shopping...got extra lights for the tree next year and I found a good sale on warm pants. I found a purse that has an outside pocket to hold the new phone. I couldn't get it to turn on...very frustrating...so son had to do something that helps handicapped people so now I can press the button. Not sure why my thumb wouldn't do it. It's been cold and very windy. Blew my dog's ears back. We took home two steak dinners apple pie with icecream for desert and son went upstairs to play computer game with his friend after the ball dropped. Tv is showing scenes from old musicals..lovely. Coostumes and dancing, I hope we all have good health and happiness in 2017.


----------



## jollypolly

Do any of you open the back door at midnight to let the old year out and open the front door to welcome in the new year? We do it every new year. We also open the front door to welcome in the baby Jesus on Christmas eve at midnight. Son heard fireworks at midnight near here. I got a multi color lit star for the tree. Just perfect for this poor tree. I found a cross stitch kit in a box I must have bought when in the old house. It has a cat in a sewing room. Also bought a jigsaw puzzle with a cat in a yarn pile. Oh joy! I'm starting an adult coloring book with christmas pictures.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I forgot to tell you....Can you remember earlier in the year, about Spring? We had a woodpecker that used to sit on our chimney top and BRRRRRR his way until he got us up? He brays into the steel chimney cowl. Well hes back....8.11am this morning. I hope its not starting again haahaha. I know last time people over the beck to us could hear him.
> 
> DH is busy putting our bird house up. Well...drilling holes in the wall. I really must go to ASDA's


He just wants to make sure everyone knows that he is around! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> What is capsicum?


I think you call them peppers (Bell's Pepper)


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That's really cool made me smile through the sneeze attack!


That's good, I was hoping they would cheer you up a bit - and laughter is the best medicine, and gets the healing juices flowing, so I really hope that you are getting lots of laughter; to keep those juices flowing!

Here are some more for you!! xoxoxo

????????????????????????
☕ Cheer Up ????
???? ✨ )) ✨ ????
????┃ (( * ┣┓ ????
????┃*???? ┣┛ ????
????┗━━┛ ????
???? For YOU ????
????????????????????????

☀✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
⛵????⛵????????????⛲????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????⛺
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????? 
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????

????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????☝
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????

☆
。☆????☆ 。 
????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
???? .. ..????
????(*☻- ???? -☻*)????
????????????????????????????????
~*✨~*~*✨~*~*✨*~
✨~*~✨~*~*✨~*~✨


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It was cold out in the mist today. So I didn't go far.
> 
> All the news down here is that the guy has been charged with manslaughter of Caroline who lived next door and who Alan found was dead, and murder of the later lady who also died when he was with her. He has pled not guilty, so we have to go to court. He pled guilty to assault on another woman recently. I am really shocked. I never met a murderer before and I really loved Caroline and her family.


I hope the jury find him guilty, and gaol him for the longest possible sentence!!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have been to the doctor and I have a sinus infection and I liked this new doctor!


It is great when one can find a doctor who is a good doctor, and also likeable! Is the doctor in a clinic that you would use again - it is much more pleasant seeing a doctors who is nice. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just dropping in before I retire, have been over to the neighbours and eaten, drunk and talked all evening. Now off to bed sleep tight everyone, see you in the morning. xxx





Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful evening. :sm02: xxxooo


It sounds absolutely wonderful! 
I spent the evening/night with 4 of the grandchildren .......... I think I have posted this before, so I won't bore anyone with a repeated post! ????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> When I first read this I thought you meant taken as in stolen! But I now realise you mean taken as in the tit has taken up residence :sm24:


Ooooohhhhhh ......... you weren't the only one who thought that! I am so happy that you weren't visited by a theif!!! ????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> That's good, I was hoping they would cheer you up a bit - and laughter is the best medicine, and gets the healing juices flowing, so I really hope that you are getting lots of laughter; to keep those juices flowing!
> 
> Here are some more for you!! xoxoxo
> 
> ????????????????????????
> ☕ Cheer Up ????
> ???? ✨ )) ✨ ????
> ????┃ (( * ┣┓ ????
> ????┃*???? ┣┛ ????
> ????┗━━┛ ????
> ???? For YOU ????
> ????????????????????????
> 
> ☀✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ⛵????⛵????????????⛲????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????⛺
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????☝
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> 
> ☆
> 。☆????☆ 。
> ????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ???? .. ..????
> ????(*☻- ???? -☻*)????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ~*✨~*~*✨~*~*✨*~
> ✨~*~✨~*~*✨~*~✨


Thank you Judi!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It is great when one can find a doctor who is a good doctor, and also likeable! Is the doctor in a clinic that you would use again - it is much more pleasant seeing a doctors who is nice. ????????


Yes he is very close to here which is much better when you don't feel good! 
Will definitely go back to him!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's getting towards time to wish Judi a happy new year as her's comes first, so Happy New Year Judi. xx


Thanks Barny, and everyone else, I'm afraid I am quite late in welcoming all of you, into the same year as me! ???? I was a little busy with two very upset toddlers, wanting their mum, and grandma was just not good enough, at that time, but they settled down again, once their mum got home again! We all woke up at about 10:30 this morning, so I did manage to get 4 hours sleep, so feeling a bit rugged today. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Just found this on KP, interesting...
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/counters/firstnewyear.html
> 
> Happy new year Judi


That is a great site, and thanks! Welcolm to 2017 yourself!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have one of those too, but he usually doesn't start his antics until the Spring... sounds like a jackhammer on the metal roof. We have lots of little winter wrens that sleep in the crevices of the tar paper in the porch roof, they are very friendly, and don't even fly away when I go outside to get wood. Sweet things...


We did have little swallow nesting in our carport, and the children were fortunate enough to watch the progression of the adult pair building their nest, the eggs arriving in the nest, the baby birds hatching, growing and finally becoming fledglings, and leaving the nest. It was their very first biology lesson, without them even realising!
I need to close for a short time, so my tablet can recharge, so will be back on later. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Happy new year everyone. . Still sick, going back to sleep. Love you all.


????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
???? GetBetter Soon! ????
????????????????????????????????

????＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
(ThinkingAboutYou..❤)
` ￣￣????￣O ￣.￣￣￣
???? 。 o ???? ＊
╭━━━━━╮┏╮╭┓
┃╰╯ ┃╰╮╭╯
┣━━╯ ╰━╯┃
╰━━━━━━━━╯
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????

. sSs ????????. *
. [ (-.-) ] ????
-o-o-*
| ???????? |. ✨*
| ???????? |*.
"Sweet Dreams.."


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all and welcome to 2017, we should all be here by now. It's dull and wet here so it looks like another day in front of the fire, knitting. I think I will be able to cope. Start the year the way you mean to go on. :sm09: Will see you later when all the revellers have got up. xxx


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all and welcome to 2017, we should all be here by now. It's dull and wet here so it looks like another day in front of the fire, knitting. I think I will be able to cope. Start the year the way you mean to go on. :sm09: Will see you later when all the revellers have got up. xxx


Good morning to you. It's dull and dry here .no plans so going to sort some stuff, knit some stuff and eat some stuff, just stuffing ourselves with different types of stuff.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Looks yummy. Xxx


I've been trying to palm some of it off onto the neighbours, two saw me coming and didn't answer the door so poor Jill got another piece!! She looked and sounded grateful and delighted but she's not really a cake-eater, bless her!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I assumed you would. ;^)


You know me so well!!!


----------



## London Girl

Happy New Year to all my dear friends across the pond, hope it's a healthy one for you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Look delicious, would love to come round but don't do cake, sorry, you can have my slice. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


I wish I didn't do cake, I really do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> He called about 7:15 while he was getting a bite to eat and was only about 30-45 minutes from where he lives and then texted me when he arrived. Phew! I can relax now (sort of). :sm02: xxxooo


Glad DS's journey home went well, we never stop worrying, do we?!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Yes please. A Happy New Year to all wherever you are.
> We went into town today to buy some clothes for my sister and I ended up getting a coat for me and a jumper. My son spotted the coat and it was half price less a 10 percent dicount as the belt needs cleaning. So it was a good buy. So of course that's my excuse! Joan's staying longer due to a ticket mix up but has managed to get a cheap fare so it's ok. Mike sent over a shepherds pie but we are only having it now as we had a large meal out at Frankie and Bennies and it was good. Stay safe all. Prayers for all in need.


Sounds like you're having fun with your sister, thank goodnes you're now well enough to enjoy it!! Good deal on the coat!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I might make it to midnight but I will be on my own. xx


I was in bed by 10.30, asleep by 11.00 and didn't hear a single firework or singing drunk!! Most unusual round here!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Happy new year everyone. . Still sick, going back to sleep. Love you all.


Please get well soon Honey, 2017 is waiting for you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Do any of you open the back door at midnight to let the old year out and open the front door to welcome in the new year? We do it every new year. We also open the front door to welcome in the baby Jesus on Christmas eve at midnight. Son heard fireworks at midnight near here. I got a multi color lit star for the tree. Just perfect for this poor tree. I found a cross stitch kit in a box I must have bought when in the old house. It has a cat in a sewing room. Also bought a jigsaw puzzle with a cat in a yarn pile. Oh joy! I'm starting an adult coloring book with christmas pictures.


Good to keep busy Polly and you sound like you've got plenty to do there!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That's good, I was hoping they would cheer you up a bit - and laughter is the best medicine, and gets the healing juices flowing, so I really hope that you are getting lots of laughter; to keep those juices flowing!
> 
> Here are some more for you!! xoxoxo
> 
> ????????????????????????
> ☕ Cheer Up ????
> ???? ✨ )) ✨ ????
> ????┃ (( * ┣┓ ????
> ????┃*???? ┣┛ ????
> ????┗━━┛ ????
> ???? For YOU ????
> ????????????????????????
> 
> ☀✨✨✨✨✨✨✨✨
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ⛵????⛵????????????⛲????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????⛺
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????☝
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> 
> ☆
> 。☆????☆ 。
> ????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ???? .. ..????
> ????(*☻- ???? -☻*)????
> ????????????????????????????????
> ~*✨~*~*✨~*~*✨*~
> ✨~*~✨~*~*✨~*~✨


You are getting very artistic with those emoticons Judi!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Barny, and everyone else, I'm afraid I am quite late in welcoming all of you, into the same year as me! ???? I was a little busy with two very upset toddlers, wanting their mum, and grandma was just not good enough, at that time, but they settled down again, once their mum got home again! We all woke up at about 10:30 this morning, so I did manage to get 4 hours sleep, so feeling a bit rugged today. ????????????


Oh dear,poor you, nothing like grizzly toddlers and I expect they kept starting each other off again! I think that it means they need to spend more time with you Judi, it's a good excuse, anyway!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all and welcome to 2017, we should all be here by now. It's dull and wet here so it looks like another day in front of the fire, knitting. I think I will be able to cope. Start the year the way you mean to go on. :sm09: Will see you later when all the revellers have got up. xxx


Eating cake?!! No, it's all stopping now, I have eaten and drunk far too much over the holiday season and it is now going to stop!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Good morning to you. It's dull and dry here .no plans so going to sort some stuff, knit some stuff and eat some stuff, just stuffing ourselves with different types of stuff.


Dull and damp here Martina and I have few plans today. Ineed to do some housework :sm14: and maybe get out for a walk but after that, it will be knit, knit, knit!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> Good morning to you. It's dull and dry here .no plans so going to sort some stuff, knit some stuff and eat some stuff, just stuffing ourselves with different types of stuff.


Sounds like a stuffing good day. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I wish I didn't do cake, I really do!! xxxx


It does have its advantages but then I don't really do any sweet stuff, much prefer savouries. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I was in bed by 10.30, asleep by 11.00 and didn't hear a single firework or singing drunk!! Most unusual round here!!


Not sure what time I went to bed but was before midnight and not surprising around here no fireworks or pubs. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Eating cake?!! No, it's all stopping now, I have eaten and drunk far too much over the holiday season and it is now going to stop!!! xxxxx


Is that your new year resolution - no cake or drink? It won't last long I bet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dull but warmer Surrey and here's to lots of meet ups in 2017.

Well it seems that I will be joining a few of you in a bit of tidying, putting stuff away and knitting. My clothes seems to have shrunk over Christmas, nothing to do with all the food and drink, but I shall be trying to get rid of the surplus over the next few weeks in readiness to stuff my face again when I go away with the WI in 4 weekstime.

Mr P bought e a very exciting new year present yesterday an electric can opener. You can see I am easily pleased.

Have a great day and I'll catch up now.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that your new year resolution - no cake or drink? It won't last long I bet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I only ever make one resolution, that is not to make any resolutions xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I was in bed by 10.30, asleep by 11.00 and didn't hear a single firework or singing drunk!! Most unusual round here!!


We stayed up and phoned the family, there were loads of fireworks here. Sandhurst always put on a huge display. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you're having fun with your sister, thank goodnes you're now well enough to enjoy it!! Good deal on the coat!!! xxx


What she said, xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It does have its advantages but then I don't really do any sweet stuff, much prefer savouries. xxxx


Sadly, :sm03: I like those as well!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that your new year resolution - no cake or drink? It won't last long I bet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe smaller portions of cake? :sm22: :sm07: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We stayed up and phoned the family, there were loads of fireworks here. Sandhurst always put on a huge display. xx


Ah but were they fireworks or target practice?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sadly, :sm03: I like those as well!!!xxxx


You mean you like food full stop? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe smaller portions of cake? :sm22: :sm07: :sm09: xxxx


And the drink???????????? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ah but were they fireworks or target practice?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


From Sandhurst they would have been fireworks, but I think there was also some practicing going on on the Ranges. Whatever they were they were very loud. Bentley was in but didn't seemed to be bothered by the loud bangs.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I'm off to do stuff. Catch you all later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You mean you like food full stop? xxxx


Er....yeah! And don't forget the drink!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And the drink???????????? xxxx


I very seldom drink alcohol indoors, other than Christmas. Around here, I mostly drink it in Jill's house! :sm23: So I guess I have to stay in and stay away from Jill? No way!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> From Sandhurst they would have been fireworks, but I think there was also some practicing going on on the Ranges. Whatever they were they were very loud. Bentley was in but didn't seemed to be bothered by the loud bangs.


That's good! When I lived in Falmouth, my Cairn terrier, Nicky, got so upset with the fireworks while we were out that he got himself round the back of a built-in fridge!! Took us ages to get the poor thing out!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just a quickie, our rain has turned to sleet and snow now. We've just eaten a big dish of stew watching it come down. Definitely staying in front of the fire now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I very seldom drink alcohol indoors, other than Christmas. Around here, I mostly drink it in Jill's house! :sm23: So I guess I have to stay in and stay away from Jill? No way!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


You go out in the garden to drink it do you? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you. This is true...dh put the bird house with a camera up today and when it got dark this afternoon it was taken..honestly. There was a tit sound asleep in it. It looked so cute. There's no nest etc. just the bare box and the bird.


Put some tiny strands of wool in there for him. How wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just dropping in before I retire, have been over to the neighbours and eaten, drunk and talked all evening. Now off to bed sleep tight everyone, see you in the morning. xxx


Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Had a fab time with Jill yesterday, the show (Kinky Boots) was great, although our cheap seats were really too far back to enjoy all the action! The meal and comedy show were good for the price too. So many people around the centre of London, it was often hard to get along the street and all the eateries were packed but we did manage to squeeze into an All Bar One for cocktails before dinner!! Not doing much today, have put the vacuum cleaner round for the first time in weeks as the gks took down the decorations for me yesterday and even put them back in the loft for me!!
> 
> Here's to another splendid year in 2017 for all of us and hoping we get to meet up more often then ever in the coming year. Health and happiness to you all!!


I'll drink to that! Old friends and new.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally made the tomato soup cake, it came out huge! It tastes delicious with no tomato flavour at all. I think I would use less baking powder next time, I can taste it a bit. I also made too much cream cheese frosting but that tastes nice too, I added some Sicilian Orange flavouring to that. I don't know what to do with it now, it's going to be hard to freeze in portions as the frosting is soft. I could eat it but think I may regret that, anyone coming round for a slice?!! xxx


It looks highly edible.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that your new year resolution - no cake or drink? It won't last long I bet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


No cake might!


----------



## lifeline

Happy new year everyone.

Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!

Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!
> 
> Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


Then I endorse your wish; no more migraines and no more hernia.


----------



## SaxonLady

DH and I spent last night in with a bottle of Baileys. We saw the new year in together.

I wish you all a VERY happy and considerably more healthy new year. I'm off now as DH has made coffee downstairs. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!
> 
> Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


Right, no laughing then but with a migraine, I doubt you'd feel like laughing!! Feel better very soon dear friend! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You go out in the garden to drink it do you? xxxx :sm23:


I could go down to my sewing room and drink it but I wouldn't be able to see the TV from there! Seriously, DH doesn't drink except for a little drop o Bailey's at this time of the year and it does help to pile the weight on me so I very rarely do it, honest!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad DS's journey home went well, we never stop worrying, do we?!!! xxxxx


No, we don't. I worry when he's here or away but it's a bit easier when he's not here. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I was in bed by 10.30, asleep by 11.00 and didn't hear a single firework or singing drunk!! Most unusual round here!!


Same here. Woke to a light dusting of snow. A white welcome to the new year. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I only ever make one resolution, that is not to make any resolutions xxxx


I'm right there with you. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Then I endorse your wish; no more migraines and no more hernia.


And from me, too, Rebecca. Sending you warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:38 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We got a dusting of snow between midnight and dawn. Just enough to make the roads slick but the salt truck has been around and it shouldn't be a problem, not that I'm going anywhere. Today is laundry and knitting day. I have a mug of tea and a pile of maple biscuits in front of me. We had leftover bacon and cheese pizza for breakfast. It wasn't bad.
I haven't seen our outside kitties yet, but Bella-kitty was curled up on my legs for most of last night.
Welcome 2017.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!
> 
> Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


I hope you feel better soon. And I hope you don't have to wait long for that surgery.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I'll drink to that! Old friends and new.


That's a good toast, I'd join you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just a quickie, our rain has turned to sleet and snow now. We've just eaten a big dish of stew watching it come down. Definitely staying in front of the fire now. xx


I miss my fire when the weather outside is frosty. Stay warm and cosy.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's good! When I lived in Falmouth, my Cairn terrier, Nicky, got so upset with the fireworks while we were out that he got himself round the back of a built-in fridge!! Took us ages to get the poor thing out!!!


Our dog was Sheltie and terrier. She used to sit in my lap and shake the whole time, for both thunder and fireworks.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> From Sandhurst they would have been fireworks, but I think there was also some practicing going on on the Ranges. Whatever they were they were very loud. Bentley was in but didn't seemed to be bothered by the loud bangs.


Probably because they set them off regularly on the Ranges. I remember seeing the target practise while I was there. Give Bentley a rub from me. Good kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We stayed up and phoned the family, there were loads of fireworks here. Sandhurst always put on a huge display. xx


Trinity College, the private school on the hill, put on a fireworks display for the kids that stayed there over the holidays. And because they are on a hill we could see the display perfectly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dull but warmer Surrey and here's to lots of meet ups in 2017.
> 
> Well it seems that I will be joining a few of you in a bit of tidying, putting stuff away and knitting. My clothes seems to have shrunk over Christmas, nothing to do with all the food and drink, but I shall be trying to get rid of the surplus over the next few weeks in readiness to stuff my face again when I go away with the WI in 4 weekstime.
> 
> Mr P bought e a very exciting new year present yesterday an electric can opener. You can see I am easily pleased.
> 
> Have a great day and I'll catch up now.xxx


We tried to get a 4 slice toaster, but it had to be white. And white is not the "in" colour this year. It would be nice if they sold the appliances with interchangeable panels. Then you could change it to whatever colour matches your kitchen.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure what time I went to bed but was before midnight and not surprising around here no fireworks or pubs. xxxx


The only two pubs that we have left around here are TOO LOUD and rowdy. The one by the river smells as soon as they open the door. The other one I will only go to for an early dinner, and clear out before the crowds come in. I would like to have a steak and ale pie at that pub.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm off now. DD is calling.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Probably because they set them off regularly on the Ranges. I remember seeing the target practise while I was there. Give Bentley a rub from me. Good kitty.


He sends you a big purr, he wants to go out but it is pouring with rain so he is just sitting looking out of the French windows. He has also just finished the last bit of turkey and is looking very pleased with himself. xxxx Happy new year. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy new year to all my lovely friends. Sorry I havent been on> DS is having some problems with his wi-fi. We had a quiet new year as we always do, watched the fireworks on TV then went to bed. The problem was I couldnt sleep. I was still awake at 4am. I couldnt get up because the other grandma and grandad were downstairs. Never mind...I'll sleep tonight. I was the first foot at DS's Ive never ever been his first foot, then when we came home I was our own first foot too. Ive wished everyone health and that is what I'm wishing you all.....Lets have some really good health this year. I'd better catch up now...


----------



## jinx

Whatever you say dear. We believe you. :^) Actually it is none of our business. I never ever had a drop. I do not even know what it tastes like.


London Girl said:


> I could go down to my sewing room and drink it but I wouldn't be able to see the TV from there! Seriously, DH doesn't drink except for a little drop o Bailey's at this time of the year and it does help to pile the weight on me so I very rarely do it, honest!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!
> 
> Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


OMG...take care. So much for wishing you health!


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> From Sandhurst they would have been fireworks, but I think there was also some practicing going on on the Ranges. Whatever they were they were very loud. Bentley was in but didn't seemed to be bothered by the loud bangs.


Carter wholooked a lot like Bentley loved my sons and as they stood at the window watching fireworks he stood with them not a bit frightened.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We tried to get a 4 slice toaster, but it had to be white. And white is not the "in" colour this year. It would be nice if they sold the appliances with interchangeable panels. Then you could change it to whatever colour matches your kitchen.


What a good idea. Every year they come up with new colours, so ver a period of time nothing matches.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy new year to all my lovely friends. Sorry I havent been on> DS is having some problems with his wi-fi. We had a quiet new year as we always do, watched the fireworks on TV then went to bed. The problem was I couldnt sleep. I was still awake at 4am. I couldnt get up because the other grandma and grandad were downstairs. Never mind...I'll sleep tonight. I was the first foot at DS's Ive never ever been his first foot, then when we came home I was our own first foot too. Ive wished everyone health and that is what I'm wishing you all.....Lets have some really good health this year. I'd better catch up now...


Now you mention it we haven't had our first foot yet. It's very unusual not to have anyone call in.


----------



## martina

SaxonLady said:


> Now you mention it we haven't had our first foot yet. It's very unusual not to have anyone call in.


We haven't either. My eldest was going to come over but it was pouring with rain later this afternoon so I told him to stay in as it's also gone much colder.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Now you mention it we haven't had our first foot yet. It's very unusual not to have anyone call in.


Mr P always first foots, he insists on being very tradional with coal, shortbread and whiskey and speaking broad Scottish or should I say scotch. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> We haven't either. My eldest was going to come over but it was pouring with rain later this afternoon so I told him to stay in as it's also gone much colder.


Bentley refuses to go out in the rain and is asleep again in front of the fire xx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you feel better soon. And I hope you don't have to wait long for that surgery.


Feeling a little blugghh now but a whole lot better than I was.

I expect it will be at least two months before surgery happens :sm05:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I could go down to my sewing room and drink it but I wouldn't be able to see the TV from there! Seriously, DH doesn't drink except for a little drop o Bailey's at this time of the year and it does help to pile the weight on me so I very rarely do it, honest!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Yeah OK I'll believe you. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> OMG...take care. So much for wishing you health!


Thanks


----------



## SaxonLady

martina said:


> We haven't either. My eldest was going to come over but it was pouring with rain later this afternoon so I told him to stay in as it's also gone much colder.


It's been raining here as well, so everyone has stayed home.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P always first foots, he insists on being very traditional with coal, shortbread and whiskey and speaking broad Scottish or should I say scotch. Xx


I used to do that when we used coal. We have lots of scotch and don't drink it. DH should stop doing favours!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P always first foots, he insists on being very tradional with coal, shortbread and whiskey and speaking broad Scottish or should I say scotch. Xx


Isn't salt involved in that tradition as well? xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Feeling a little blugghh now but a whole lot better than I was.
> 
> I expect it will be at least two months before surgery happens :sm05:


Ah, two months of "Fetch me a cup of coffee with cold milk please darling"!! Will you be able to go back to work? I do hope not!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Happy new year everyone. . Still sick, going back to sleep. Love you all.


Get well soon, hope you are being looked after. Hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!
> 
> Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


That's not a good start to your year. Hope you get it sorted out very soon. I prescribe lots of knitting lace! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Have done a few chores around the house, although I forgot the ironing, hey ho, another day tomorrow! I have a new address book so I have been bringing that up to date and then I took myself out for a walk for an hour. Just seconds after I got back, it started raining really hard, how lucky was I?!! 

Since then, I have frozen four large chunks of my cake and done some knitting while watching the film of Dirty Dancing, just to see how near the show got to it, very near, word for word in fact, is the answer! Have just had some pasta for dinner and will be settling down with my knitting again shortly to watch the soaps, followed by Sherlock!!

Have a good evening and night everyone and Judi, good morning!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. We went up to Claire's today for lunch, she put on a buffet so it was a party according to my GS A. We had a lovely afternoon with A as his big brother was taken to a show by friends of ours. I have played so any different games & my Pokemon knowledge is increasing! We are home now, going to knit my shawl which I am really enjoying, it's very simple, bit like me really. 
Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for socks, I do have fat feet. I need to get ready for next week's knitting group. Also would ONE ball of sock yarn be enough. Hope one of you will be help this sock novice


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's a good toast, I'd join you.


Me, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:38 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We got a dusting of snow between midnight and dawn. Just enough to make the roads slick but the salt truck has been around and it shouldn't be a problem, not that I'm going anywhere. Today is laundry and knitting day. I have a mug of tea and a pile of maple biscuits in front of me. We had leftover bacon and cheese pizza for breakfast. It wasn't bad.
> I haven't seen our outside kitties yet, but Bella-kitty was curled up on my legs for most of last night.
> Welcome 2017.


Sounds like a great way to spend the day. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Whatever you say dear. We believe you. :^) Actually it is none of our business. I never ever had a drop. I do not even know what it tastes like.


It's yummy!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Now you mention it we haven't had our first foot yet. It's very unusual not to have anyone call in.


What does "first foot" mean?


----------



## LondonChris

This is something I just found about 'first foot'

In Scottish and Northern English folklore, the first-foot, is the first person to enter the home of a household on New Year's Day and a bringer of good fortune for the coming year.
Although it is acceptable in many places for the first-footer to be a resident of the house, they must not be in the house at the stroke of midnight in order to first-foot (thus going out of the house after midnight and then coming back in to the same house is not considered to be first-footing). It is said to be desirable for the first-foot to be a tall, dark-haired male. The first-foot usually brings several gifts, including perhaps a coin (silver is considered good luck), bread, salt, coal, evergreen, and/or a drink (usually whisky), which represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, long-life, and good cheer respectively.

This custom is especially popular in Scotland.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> This is something I just found about 'first foot'
> 
> In Scottish and Northern English folklore, the first-foot, is the first person to enter the home of a household on New Year's Day and a bringer of good fortune for the coming year.
> Although it is acceptable in many places for the first-footer to be a resident of the house, they must not be in the house at the stroke of midnight in order to first-foot (thus going out of the house after midnight and then coming back in to the same house is not considered to be first-footing). It is said to be desirable for the first-foot to be a tall, dark-haired male. The first-foot usually brings several gifts, including perhaps a coin (silver is considered good luck), bread, salt, coal, evergreen, and/or a drink (usually whisky), which represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, long-life, and good cheer respectively.
> 
> This custom is especially popular in Scotland.


Quite right Chris. Mr P always goes out of the house 2 mins to midnight and waits for me to open the door after midnight. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Quite right Chris. Mr P always goes out of the house 2 mins to midnight and waits for me to open the door after midnight. Xx


Have you ever left him out there?


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:
 

> This is something I just found about 'first foot'
> 
> In Scottish and Northern English folklore, the first-foot, is the first person to enter the home of a household on New Year's Day and a bringer of good fortune for the coming year.
> Although it is acceptable in many places for the first-footer to be a resident of the house, they must not be in the house at the stroke of midnight in order to first-foot (thus going out of the house after midnight and then coming back in to the same house is not considered to be first-footing). It is said to be desirable for the first-foot to be a tall, dark-haired male. The first-foot usually brings several gifts, including perhaps a coin (silver is considered good luck), bread, salt, coal, evergreen, and/or a drink (usually whisky), which represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, long-life, and good cheer respectively.
> 
> This custom is especially popular in Scotland.


Thanks Chris that is very interesting!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all and welcome to 2017, we should all be here by now. It's dull and wet here so it looks like another day in front of the fire, knitting. I think I will be able to cope. Start the year the way you mean to go on. :sm09: Will see you later when all the revellers have got up. xxx


I know you are probably tucked up, and sleeping by now; but it is now the middle of the day, on Jan 2nd; and I will need to do some food shopping, and I *INTEND* to pot up a few more plants before they die on me!!! I also have begun sewing again, but for now I am only able to manage between 5 and 15 minutes, before it becomes too difficult to continue, but at least I am beginning to see some progress on some of my wip's. I might even get some finished, at the time I need them!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You are getting very artistic with those emoticons Judi!! xxx


They are all ready made, and download able on Play Store, for Android; and am assuming that they would be aviable on iTunes, for anyone with an iPhone - some right spark somewhere, has the imagination, and artistry to come up with these designs - but I honestly wish that I could take the credit for them. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear,poor you, nothing like grizzly toddlers and I expect they kept starting each other off again! I think that it means they need to spend more time with you Judi, it's a good excuse, anyway!! xxxxx


Well that is what I was expecting, but it didn't happen like that at all. Arya was the first to wake, and I think she only woke because she was coughing a lot; then I think that Brooklyn sensed that Arya wasn't in bed anymore, and I think that set her off. Brooklyn settled down again, without too much off a problem, ut was set off again, when her Aunty left to pickup their mum. Brooklyn did go to sleep, before her mum got home again, but she had been so upset, the she had that shudder, hiccoughing type of breathing that little ones get, after extreme crying. Arya was still awake, when her mum got home; but she had begun smiling again. Thank goodness that babies and toddlers (these two especially) don't remember how upset they were, the previous night!!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Eating cake?!! No, it's all stopping now, I have eaten and drunk far too much over the holiday season and it is now going to stop!!! xxxxx


And now to begin to eat sensible amounts, for the rest of the year, except for birthdays and any other type of family celebration, Easter, St Patrick's day and all of the other Saints days ....... there might not be any day that does not have some kind of celebration attached to it!!! So have fun either with all of the other celebration days, or the searching for the days that are just regular, no nonsense, days! I will also be participating in the reesuption of my regular eating habit!????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I only ever make one resolution, that is not to make any resolutions xxxx


I have never made any new year resolution, but I do enjoy watching the people, who do make these resolutions, and have found that most of the resolutions are discare, and usually quite early in the new year ..... I think this o, because the choosing of the resolution decision, is not done in any remotely sensible way; ostrich of the people who I know, have made an on the spot decision of what they will change, the date they will begin, and the length of time it would take for the results to be visible. Sorry, I am ssssoooo ???????? tired, that I have forgotten where I was going, with this conversation, so I will stop, before the posting gets really ridiculous. ????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

ooh.. I have a "lack of sleep hangover" sometimes I wonder if it's really worth it!


----------



## Islander

Go to bed Judi....xoxo Sorry, I mean't go to bed Trish!


----------



## lifeline

Good morning. My head is a whole lot better today I am pleased to say. DH and I are planning a walk and lunch out somewhere, not sure where yet. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Have you ever left him out there?


Tempted to, but no. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning. My head is a whole lot better today I am pleased to say. DH and I are planning a walk and lunch out somewhere, not sure where yet. Enjoy your day everyone.


Glad you are feeling better,enjoy your walk and lunch. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good day all from a sunny but frosty cold Wales. Nearly did the ironing this morning but could not quite motivate myself to get in the other room and do it. Oh well maybe tomorrow. Think I will stay in the warm and think about packing, might even get the cases out later. Until then catch up and knit, dinner's all done for the next two days so no excuse not to knit. See you later, have a nice day. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its a bery sunny morning but very cold too. Our little visitor (bird) was snuggled up in the birdbox last night. Its really cute I think. He's not there through the day. Ive nothing planned today. I should tidy up, my house looks like a tip and we havent really been in it !!!!


----------



## Xiang

L.ondon Girl said:


> Ah but were they fireworks or target practice?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


And why would target practice be going on at midnight? Is there a budding terrorist cell in the vicinity? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> And the drink???????????? xxxx


Sounds like it's a matter of liking everything to do with food and fluids!!! ????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good day all from a sunny but frosty cold Wales. Nearly did the ironing this morning but could not quite motivate myself to get in the other room and do it. Oh well maybe tomorrow. Think I will stay in the warm and think about packing, might even get the cases out later. Until then catch up and knit, dinner's all done for the next two days so no excuse not to knit. See you later, have a nice day. xx


I keep forgetting that you'll be jetting off to the sun soon, when do you go? I'm going to try and have another crack at the ironing today - unless I forget again!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. Bentley has just brought me a present of a rather large pigeon. Luckily he can't get it through the catflap but there are feathers everywhere. He's now gone out to see if he can get another one!

Not sure what I am doing today, I've not had any routine for the last few weeks and need to get back into one.

Happy Monday to everyone, love you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I keep forgetting that you'll be jetting off to the sun soon, when do you go? I'm going to try and have another crack at the ironing today - unless I forget again!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Can I bring mine over? Morning xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a bery sunny morning but very cold too. Our little visitor (bird) was snuggled up in the birdbox last night. Its really cute I think. He's not there through the day. Ive nothing planned today. I should tidy up, my house looks like a tip and we havent really been in it !!!!


That's why it's a tip, although I'm sure it isn't! If you'd been indoors looking at it, you would have felt obliged to tidy up. Best to stay out, methinks!! I absolutely hate housework but have been steadily working through it over the last few days, in small bites. Trouble is, it's back to how it was in no time at all!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> And why would target practice be going on at midnight? Is there a budding terrorist cell in the vicinity? ????????????????


The army do mostly night manouevers here there own a lot of heathland around this area.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Sounds like it's a matter of liking everything to do with food and fluids!!! ????????????????????????


Yep!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good day all from a sunny but frosty cold Wales. Nearly did the ironing this morning but could not quite motivate myself to get in the other room and do it. Oh well maybe tomorrow. Think I will stay in the warm and think about packing, might even get the cases out later. Until then catch up and knit, dinner's all done for the next two days so no excuse not to knit. See you later, have a nice day. xx


Morning Barny, when do you go away and for how long? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Can I bring mine over? Morning xxx


No, much as I love you! xxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. Bentley has just brought me a present of a rather large pigeon. Luckily he can't get it through the catflap but there are feathers everywhere. He's now gone out to see if he can get another one!
> 
> Not sure what I am doing today, I've not had any routine for the last few weeks and need to get back into one.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone, love you all xxx


Good morning honey! Keep Bentley in training, with any luck he'll bring you a turkey next Christmas!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> Here's hoping the start of my new year doesn't keep on the same way... I awoke with a migraine!
> 
> Oh, and please don't make me laugh too much, I have a hernia! If it comes through I have to push it back and I don't want to do that. I'm awaiting a date for surgery :sm19:


Wrap a large bandage around your body, across the site of the hernia, place something that is flat and larger than the hernia, on the site of the hernia; and wrap the bandage around the body, until the end of the bandage and secure the end of it. This will give you a bit more support with the hernia, and make it more difficult for it to pop out! I hope you get a date for your operation soon. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I keep forgetting that you'll be jetting off to the sun soon, when do you go? I'm going to try and have another crack at the ironing today - unless I forget again!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We're off on the 12th so really must start getting my act together. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy new year to all my lovely friends. Sorry I havent been on> DS is having some problems with his wi-fi. We had a quiet new year as we always do, watched the fireworks on TV then went to bed. The problem was I couldnt sleep. I was still awake at 4am. I couldnt get up because the other grandma and grandad were downstairs. Never mind...I'll sleep tonight. I was the first foot at DS's Ive never ever been his first foot, then when we came home I was our own first foot too. Ive wished everyone health and that is what I'm wishing you all.....Lets have some really good health this year. I'd better catch up now...


I am absolutely flush, with *GOOD HEALTH*, and that will continue for the entire year! That is what I am telling myself, so that is how it is going to be how it is this year! ????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Barny, when do you go away and for how long? xx


The 12th and we are away for nearly 6 weeks. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We're off on the 12th so really must start getting my act together. xxxx


Wow, only 10 days time!!! We will miss you loads but I think I remember you getting on here from time to time? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, only 10 days time!!! We will miss you loads but I think I remember you getting on here from time to time? xxxx


Oh don't worry I'll still be here, you don't get rid of me that easily. Wi-fi is pretty good there so I expect I will be on most days although I will be four hours behind. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Quite right Chris. Mr P always goes out of the house 2 mins to midnight and waits for me to open the door after midnight. Xx


Are you ever tempted to not let him back in? Sorry, I forgot you're not evil like me ????!! Xx


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Do any of you open the back door at midnight to let the old year out and open the front door to welcome in the new year? We do it every new year. We also open the front door to welcome in the baby Jesus on Christmas eve at midnight. Son heard fireworks at midnight near here. I got a multi color lit star for the tree. Just perfect for this poor tree. I found a cross stitch kit in a box I must have bought when in the old house. It has a cat in a sewing room. Also bought a jigsaw puzzle with a cat in a yarn pile. Oh joy! I'm starting an adult coloring book with christmas pictures.


Sounds as though you have plenty to do in 2017!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Are you ever tempted to not let him back in? Sorry, I forgot you're not evil like me ????!! Xx


June!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> The 12th and we are away for nearly 6 weeks. xx


You must be looking forward to it, I remember you telling us all about it.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. We are having a quiet day today, hopefully. I love being away & with company but sometimes I love to be at home. I need to clear up ' bits ' that belong to Little O & F, they went away straight after Christmas & left lots of their presents here. They should be back from their other GDad today but my SIL Has been ill. My DD doesn't drive so they are stranded at the moment. Enjoy whatever you do today. Hugs to you all.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh don't worry I'll still be here, you don't get rid of me that easily. Wi-fi is pretty good there so I expect I will be on most days although I will be four hours behind. xxxx


YAY!! It's ok, I'll wait up for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> You must be looking forward to it, I remember you telling us all about it.


I certainly would be, 6 weeks in the sun with nothing to do but swim, knit, eat, and chat with us!!! Bliss! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are having a quiet day today, hopefully. I love being away & with company but sometimes I love to be at home. I need to clear up ' bits ' that belong to Little O & F, they went away straight after Christmas & left lots of their presents here. They should be back from their other GDad today but my SIL Has been ill. My DD doesn't drive so they are stranded at the moment. Enjoy whatever you do today. Hugs to you all.


Hope your DSIL is well enough to drive soon, the kids won't want to be away from you for too long!! xx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I certainly would be, 6 weeks in the sun with nothing to do but swim, knit, eat, and chat with us!!! Bliss! xxx


Perhaps one day?????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hope your DSIL is well enough to drive soon, the kids won't want to be away from you for too long!! xx


They went mad yesterday when we face timed them. DD will be really fed up, she doesn't like being up there. I'm mean though, it's very quiet here without them!


----------



## LondonChris

Me again, I don't seem to have received the main KP for a coulple of days, anyone else had problems?


----------



## London Girl

Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


Don't forget you've got Wonderwool first. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget you've got Wonderwool first. xxxx


Ooh, no, haven't forgotten that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Me again, I don't seem to have received the main KP for a coulple of days, anyone else had problems?


I haven't had one today but if you go right down to the bottom of this page, you can click on 'latest digest' for it!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


That's beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I haven't had one today but if you go right down to the bottom of this page, you can click on 'latest digest' for it!! xxx


I'll try that.


----------



## jinx

Lovely looking with a great choice of color and great workwomanship.


London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning everyone. Hope everyone enjoys their day even if it including cleaning and ironing.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Lovely looking with a great choice of color and great workwomanship.


Thank you dear, it is pretty so I hope someone will falling love with it!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Hope everyone enjoys their day even if it including cleaning and ironing.


So far, so good!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning. My head is a whole lot better today I am pleased to say. DH and I are planning a walk and lunch out somewhere, not sure where yet. Enjoy your day everyone.


Good! Sounds like a lovely day. It's about 30F here at the moment, but not supposed to be much warmer than that during the day and then really cold overnight temps until Thursday or Friday. I'm going to try to get out for my walk this morning. Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning honey! Keep Bentley in training, with any luck he'll bring you a turkey next Christmas!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh don't worry I'll still be here, you don't get rid of me that easily. Wi-fi is pretty good there so I expect I will be on most days although I will be four hours behind. xxxx


And still four hours ahead of me. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


That's beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly would be, 6 weeks in the sun with nothing to do but swim, knit, eat, and chat with us!!! Bliss! xxx


Sounds heavenly!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


It's beautiful (as are you)! xxxooo


----------



## martina

London Girl, that's beautiful work.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


It's beautiful, pattern please. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Plans aged as usual. We went out to get some fat balls for the birds. I had coffee in M & S and then bought some rice in their food hall.....There was a queue a mile long for the tills and there was only one person serving. We decided to "self serve"!!!! well. you've never seen anything like it in your life. We had real trouble just trying to tell the till that we had our own bag let alone put the goods through. To cut a long story short (I hear you all sigh) we managed to knock all the baskets over but we got there in the end. The only thing is that when I checked my bill when I came home, I didnt get my offer on the rices like I was supposed too.....It seems to me that these shops arent open for the customers. Everyone we ent into had very few staff. I think they should either give them all the day off for a holiday or open fully manned. The retail men and women deserve a holiday. They must get really fed up with it all. They do right to refuse to go in. BUT...if the shops can make a quick buck then they will. They are greedy. This is my first moan of the year...x


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


It looks lovely londy. Dont undersell it...


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good! Sounds like a lovely day. It's about 30F here at the moment, but not supposed to be much warmer than that during the day and then really cold overnight temps until Thursday or Friday. I'm going to try to get out for my walk this morning. Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


I'm taking a leaf out of your book and have been for a walk two days in a row now. Was just out for about 45 minutes and it was c-c-cold out there so only stayed out about 45 minutes! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That's beautiful.


Thanks Rookie, how have you been girl? Haven't seen too much of you lately!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful (as are you)! xxxooo


Aww, stoppit.....but thank you on both counts!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> London Girl, that's beautiful work.


Thank you dear, I'm not good at lace, it requires to much concentration but I was pleased with how it turned out! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's beautiful, pattern please. xxxx


Sorry I took so long!! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/judiths-scarf xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Plans aged as usual. We went out to get some fat balls for the birds. I had coffee in M & S and then bought some rice in their food hall.....There was a queue a mile long for the tills and there was only one person serving. We decided to "self serve"!!!! well. you've never seen anything like it in your life. We had real trouble just trying to tell the till that we had our own bag let alone put the goods through. To cut a long story short (I hear you all sigh) we managed to knock all the baskets over but we got there in the end. The only thing is that when I checked my bill when I came home, I didnt get my offer on the rices like I was supposed too.....It seems to me that these shops arent open for the customers. Everyone we ent into had very few staff. I think they should either give them all the day off for a holiday or open fully manned. The retail men and women deserve a holiday. They must get really fed up with it all. They do right to refuse to go in. BUT...if the shops can make a quick buck then they will. They are greedy. This is my first moan of the year...x


And you are in good form too xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sorry I took so long!! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/judiths-scarf xxxxxx


No probs, thanks very muchxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Plans aged as usual. We went out to get some fat balls for the birds. I had coffee in M & S and then bought some rice in their food hall.....There was a queue a mile long for the tills and there was only one person serving. We decided to "self serve"!!!! well. you've never seen anything like it in your life. We had real trouble just trying to tell the till that we had our own bag let alone put the goods through. To cut a long story short (I hear you all sigh) we managed to knock all the baskets over but we got there in the end. The only thing is that when I checked my bill when I came home, I didnt get my offer on the rices like I was supposed too.....It seems to me that these shops arent open for the customers. Everyone we ent into had very few staff. I think they should either give them all the day off for a holiday or open fully manned. The retail men and women deserve a holiday. They must get really fed up with it all. They do right to refuse to go in. BUT...if the shops can make a quick buck then they will. They are greedy. This is my first moan of the year...x


No, you're quite right, if there aren't enough volunteers to man the shop on a bank holiday, they should stay closed, you tell 'em girl!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It looks lovely londy. Dont undersell it...


Thank you, I feel I've overpriced it but I don't usually knit with yarn that expensive!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


It's really lovely :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Plans aged as usual. We went out to get some fat balls for the birds. I had coffee in M & S and then bought some rice in their food hall.....There was a queue a mile long for the tills and there was only one person serving. We decided to "self serve"!!!! well. you've never seen anything like it in your life. We had real trouble just trying to tell the till that we had our own bag let alone put the goods through. To cut a long story short (I hear you all sigh) we managed to knock all the baskets over but we got there in the end. The only thing is that when I checked my bill when I came home, I didnt get my offer on the rices like I was supposed too.....It seems to me that these shops arent open for the customers. Everyone we ent into had very few staff. I think they should either give them all the day off for a holiday or open fully manned. The retail men and women deserve a holiday. They must get really fed up with it all. They do right to refuse to go in. BUT...if the shops can make a quick buck then they will. They are greedy. This is my first moan of the year...x


I think you make a really good point


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good! Sounds like a lovely day. It's about 30F here at the moment, but not supposed to be much warmer than that during the day and then really cold overnight temps until Thursday or Friday. I'm going to try to get out for my walk this morning. Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


It's been a lovely time out. We walked along the Themes to Tedington Lock. We tried to have lunch in the place June, Josephine and I went to one time, but they were fully booked. The girl in there I asked about a table was rather sniffy so we took our business next door to 'The Tide End' and had a really lovely lunch in a much friendlier, relaxed atmosphere. I had what I consider the best brownie ever there and I have had some very good ones in my time.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Are you ever tempted to not let him back in? Sorry, I forgot you're not evil like me ????!! Xx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I asked her the same thing!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I certainly would be, 6 weeks in the sun with nothing to do but swim, knit, eat, and chat with us!!! Bliss! xxx


That does sound like bliss I wouldn't know how to act if I even had a 2 week vacation much less almost 6!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


That's lovely, and you had the pleasure of making it. I 'll bet someone would love to wear it. It's a nice piccy of you as well. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget you've got Wonderwool first. xxxx


She can't, she needs to replace that lovely wool. Which day are you going, or are you doing both?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's been a lovely time out. We walked along the Themes to Tedington Lock. We tried to have lunch in the place June, Josephine and I went to one time, but they were fully booked. The girl in there I asked about a table was rather sniffy so we took our business next door to 'The Tide End' and had a really lovely lunch in a much friendlier, relaxed atmosphere. I had what I consider the best brownie ever there and I have had some very good ones in my time.


It's a shame that one snooty member of staff can ruin everything. Atmosphere is all. Well, that and a good brownie!


----------



## SaxonLady

We had our New Year's concert today. It was really good. Now we're home in the warm. That north wind is bitter.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's really lovely :sm24:


Praise indeed from one of our lace experts!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's been a lovely time out. We walked along the Themes to Tedington Lock. We tried to have lunch in the place June, Josephine and I went to one time, but they were fully booked. The girl in there I asked about a table was rather sniffy so we took our business next door to 'The Tide End' and had a really lovely lunch in a much friendlier, relaxed atmosphere. I had what I consider the best brownie ever there and I have had some very good ones in my time.


That sounds a very nice way to spend the day, it was quite sunny here earlier, so would have been pleasant by the river! xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I asked her the same thing!!


Our minds obviously work the same way!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's lovely, and you had the pleasure of making it. I 'll bet someone would love to wear it. It's a nice piccy of you as well. xxx


Thanks love, I think I look a bit smug but it was a selfie, done on the 10 second timer and seemed to take forever!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> She can't, she needs to replace that lovely wool. Which day are you going, or are you doing both?


That's a very good question Saxy!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I think I look a bit smug but it was a selfie, done on the 10 second timer and seemed to take forever!!! xxx


10 seconds is a long time to wait for a photo.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> 10 seconds is a long time to wait for a photo.


Thank you, it was!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I think I look a bit smug but it was a selfie, done on the 10 second timer and seemed to take forever!!! xxx


You look booootiful xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm taking a leaf out of your book and have been for a walk two days in a row now. Was just out for about 45 minutes and it was c-c-cold out there so only stayed out about 45 minutes! xxxx


That's great!!! I didn't make it yesterday since we had snow on the ground -- a light dusting but still slippery, but made sure I was out for about 55 minutes this morning -- it was a chilly 28F and makes it easy to walk fast. :sm02: Hopefully I'll manage to get out there everyday it's not pouring rain (or too windy). I really enjoy my early morning walks and it's a great way to start the day. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Aww, stoppit.....but thank you on both counts!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry I took so long!! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/judiths-scarf xxxxxx


I have that one in my Ravelry library already. Will have to work on getting it knitted up (after I finish my gazillion WIPs). :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No, you're quite right, if there aren't enough volunteers to man the shop on a bank holiday, they should stay closed, you tell 'em girl!!! xxx


I completely agree!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I feel I've overpriced it but I don't usually knit with yarn that expensive!! xxx


No, I think it's a good price considering the cost of the yarn and the time spent. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's been a lovely time out. We walked along the Themes to Tedington Lock. We tried to have lunch in the place June, Josephine and I went to one time, but they were fully booked. The girl in there I asked about a table was rather sniffy so we took our business next door to 'The Tide End' and had a really lovely lunch in a much friendlier, relaxed atmosphere. I had what I consider the best brownie ever there and I have had some very good ones in my time.


Sounds wonderful! And good for you going next door - probably had a better meal anyway! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I think I look a bit smug but it was a selfie, done on the 10 second timer and seemed to take forever!!! xxx


It turned out great! :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> That does sound like bliss I wouldn't know how to act if I even had a 2 week vacation much less almost 6!


It's quite easy really, it's too hot to do much anyway and being away from home means niggling jobs can't be done. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> She can't, she needs to replace that lovely wool. Which day are you going, or are you doing both?


Not sure yet, holiday first then Wonderwool. xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That sounds a very nice way to spend the day, it was quite sunny here earlier, so would have been pleasant by the river! xx


It was lovely, if cold and also VERY muddy after the rain yesterday


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Plans aged as usual. We went out to get some fat balls for the birds. I had coffee in M & S and then bought some rice in their food hall.....There was a queue a mile long for the tills and there was only one person serving. We decided to "self serve"!!!! well. you've never seen anything like it in your life. We had real trouble just trying to tell the till that we had our own bag let alone put the goods through. To cut a long story short (I hear you all sigh) we managed to knock all the baskets over but we got there in the end. The only thing is that when I checked my bill when I came home, I didnt get my offer on the rices like I was supposed too.....It seems to me that these shops arent open for the customers. Everyone we ent into had very few staff. I think they should either give them all the day off for a holiday or open fully manned. The retail men and women deserve a holiday. They must get really fed up with it all. They do right to refuse to go in. BUT...if the shops can make a quick buck then they will. They are greedy. This is my first moan of the year...x


Moan away, I had the same moan yesterday.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I miss my fire when the weather outside is frosty. Stay warm and cosy.


What was it replaced with, and would the same ambiance be given, if you had one of those fake fires, that look like they have real flames, but it is only an image on a screen. There would be the heat from the regular source, and the perception that there is a real log fire, giving out the heat ........ with none of the cleaning up, or preparing the fuel! 
Something like this http://www.geliosoft.com/fireplace-screensaver/

☀☀☀☀☀????☀☀
☀☁☀☀????????????☁
☁☁☁☁☁☁????????
☁☁☁☁☁☁☁????
☁☁????☁☁????☁☁
????????☁????☁☁????????
????????☁☁☁☁????????
☀☀☀☀☀☀☀☀
????????hello????????
????????kitty????????


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> An itty bitty warning, when trying to separate Yorkshire pudding batters don't use a sharp knife or else you end up wearing steri strips and a throbbing finger :sm05: :sm16: :sm13:


I'm afraid to guess how you know that..."oops"?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our dog was Sheltie and terrier. She used to sit in my lap and shake the whole time, for both thunder and fireworks.


Andre (Chihuahua) is like that, but these dogs are well known - apparently - for their shaking; but I am pretty syre that it is only a well known phenomena to anyone who has actually had a lot to do with this breed, or who have actually had one in their life for any length of time; but he doesn't get anxious in any kind of storm activity, unless we show anxiety! But he is only able to sense these type of things now because, to all intents and purposes, he is totally blind and deaf. ( there might be a little of both of these senses left, but not enough to be helpful for him) ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P always first foots, he insists on being very tradional with coal, shortbread and whiskey and speaking broad Scottish or should I say scotch. Xx


Does he actually have the accent? ????


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Trish!!


Happy Birthday Trish!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's been raining here as well, so everyone has stayed home.


People here (me & dh) only stay home if the temps are ridiculously high, or we are dealing with downpours, of the ilk that we don't remember having rain at that level before! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I used to do that when we used coal. We have lots of scotch and don't drink it. DH should stop doing favours!


Or just ask for the value of the scotch to be given, instead of the bottle of scotch; or begin selling it - you might have enough of it, to begin your own scotch shop! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Yep, my DH ismuch the same but he will make a reasonable omelette and he will use the convection oven for ready meals or frozen pies. You spoil him, Barny!!! xxxx


Both my hubs cooked which was lucky because I asked them which room they wanted me to be good in and neither picked the kitchen....that's my best joke. They really could cook, my dad could too.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have done a few chores around the house, although I forgot the ironing, hey ho, another day tomorrow! I have a new address book so I have been bringing that up to date and then I took myself out for a walk for an hour. Just seconds after I got back, it started raining really hard, how lucky was I?!!
> 
> Since then, I have frozen four large chunks of my cake and done some knitting while watching the film of Dirty Dancing, just to see how near the show got to it, very near, word for word in fact, is the answer! Have just had some pasta for dinner and will be settling down with my knitting again shortly to watch the soaps, followed by Sherlock!!
> 
> Have a good evening and night everyone and Judi, good morning!!! xxxxxxxxxx


It was more like "good afternoon", as I didn't surface until about 1:30pm, and now I am back on my bed, being propped up with extra pillows, and a folded quilt; so that I don't have to lay flat. I think I might invest in a wedge support pillow, because the regular pillows do not offer much help, or ssupport! ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> This is something I just found about 'first foot'
> 
> In Scottish and Northern English folklore, the first-foot, is the first person to enter the home of a household on New Year's Day and a bringer of good fortune for the coming year.
> Although it is acceptable in many places for the first-footer to be a resident of the house, they must not be in the house at the stroke of midnight in order to first-foot (thus going out of the house after midnight and then coming back in to the same house is not considered to be first-footing). It is said to be desirable for the first-foot to be a tall, dark-haired male. The first-foot usually brings several gifts, including perhaps a coin (silver is considered good luck), bread, salt, coal, evergreen, and/or a drink (usually whisky), which represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, long-life, and good cheer respectively.
> 
> This custom is especially popular in Scotland.


I like that custom, we haven't had a first foot in our house yet, and it is now Jan 3rd. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Go to bed Judi....xoxo Sorry, I mean't go to bed Trish!


It was correct for me also .......... xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't transferred my number to my new phone. My providers support people were on holiday. I'll try today.


I couldn't even turn on the iPhone. Son had to set it up for handicap people. Now I can turn it on but that day I thought I would frisbee it across the room. Son got my phone number from the other phone to this one and put in numbers for people I call. I am missing my old flip phone a lot. This one is big and too techy for me but the family plan deal was what son thought best. I'm ready to put it in a drawer and get a track phone. This is the second day I've slept for hours in the evening. Not sure what is wrong. I'm under the heavy afghan I'm back to finishing for son. Been on hold so long I can't recall what I was doing to extend it. I'll just adlib it.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The army do mostly night manouevers here there own a lot of heathland around this area.


Oh, that's OK then! We get that when the army has training for the troupes who are preparing to go to where the present fighting is, and the first Tim he I heard their war practice, it actually sounded like the war had come to us. They also train for urban warfare, in the towns in the region surrounding us here.????????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your finger is feeling better soon.


I'm so sorry you were really hurt. I thought you were kidding. Get better soon.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I've got a few bits done this morning, including the ironing and I hope to get out for a walk soon but I have just finished blocking this and thought you might like to see it. It is the very beautiful but very expensive yarn I bought at Ally Pally last year. I won't have any use for it and I cannot gift it as nobody I know well enough would appreciate it so I am about to put it on the classified page here. Wish me luck, this will be Blackpool money!! xxxxx


That should sell very easily, your work is excellent, and crafting people will recognise the good work. ????????


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Yes if you get pulled over and don't have it here I am pretty sure it is a fine!


I was pulled over for not having my headlights on...I'd pulled off because I thought I'd had my wallet stolen but found it so I pulled out of the lot and half a block later was pulled over. My license was in the trunk and I got out to get it but the policeman yelled "get back in the car". I guess he was thinking I'd hurt him


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Don't you save your contacts to your Sim card? Then they go with you, each time you get a new phone. I have a Samsung account, and I also can access anything that I want to transfer to my new phone!


My flip phone was so old I think Jimmy Carter had one just like it . But I liked it...smaller than a deck of cards, easy to use, cover protected the screen. Wish I had kept it. New one is big as a slice of bread, too techy for me, screen not suppose to be scratchable but I feel like it could be scratched. It gave my friend a laugh when I couldn't find it, and didn't know how to hear my son on it. She almost fell out of her chair laughing. I couldn't get it off speaker on the restaurant and when I was told to put it to my ear once speaker was off, the sound was too low and I didn't know how to raise the volume. Grrrr. I was not laughing.
I just read my fortune cookie...says "better face danger than be always in fear" ...must know in scardy cat of this phone.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I like that belief, I wish here people would believe you when you told them who you were, when I took the kids to get their id's they had to have four papers to prove identity and address!


Here there is so much theft and violence ID is important. We had a policeman killed in an accident and a guy took the policeman's ID and tried to buy thousands of dollars in merchandise from the HomeDepot. The store called to verify and his daughter told them her dad was being buried at that moment so the guy got arrested. Nervy! A home care giver took jewelry from her sick employer and they caught her from the ID she had to give at the pawn shop. Just so many crooks. I'm glad your area is better and ID not so important. wish it was like that here.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That is similar to how my DH began to do the cooking, except he didn't realize that, until he asked me what was for tea, as I walked in the door at 5.00pm - we had take away that night, but he has been doing the cooking since then. It did become a more permanent arrangement when I became I'll though! I didn't like cooking at all!


I like cooking in the oven but stove top I'm a disaster. Like a science experiment gone wrong. if mom had let me in the kitchen I'd be better at it I think. I got a Betty Crocker cookbook when first married age 35 and learned recipes from there. It got ruined when the drain plugged and sent water into the kitchen. Can't find another now, must be out of print. I should check on the computer, can find mostly anything there. I never think if that til last resort.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy icy Wales. I am determined to do the ironing so will see you all later I'm going now before I argue myself out of it. See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. The woodpecker has been knocking on our chimney again and the tit slept in his box again last night. I'm hoping to get some knitting done today, but you know what happens to my plans!!!Theres no over 60's today so I'm raring to get back to normal, whatever normal is. I'll do catchup.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it rather chilly here today! Just talked with Little O, he needs to see me & make a den? Goodness knows what we will be getting up to later! I think my peace is over and I wouldn't have it anyway! 
Hope you all have a good day whatever you do. See you later. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

It's Tuesday, so it's out to lunch with the she-vets today. I shall have to go to the bank first though as I have hardly any cash.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it rather chilly here today! Just talked with Little O, he needs to see me & make a den? Goodness knows what we will be getting up to later! I think my peace is over and I wouldn't have it anyway!
> Hope you all have a good day whatever you do. See you later. Xx


I love that they always NEED to see you. Enjoy the den. I guess you won't be climbing under the table?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You look booootiful xxxx


Awww, fanks! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Both my hubs cooked which was lucky because I asked them which room they wanted me to be good in and neither picked the kitchen....that's my best joke. They really could cook, my dad could too.


That's very good Polly, I must remember that one!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I couldn't even turn on the iPhone. Son had to set it up for handicap people. Now I can turn it on but that day I thought I would frisbee it across the room. Son got my phone number from the other phone to this one and put in numbers for people I call. I am missing my old flip phone a lot. This one is big and too techy for me but the family plan deal was what son thought best. I'm ready to put it in a drawer and get a track phone. This is the second day I've slept for hours in the evening. Not sure what is wrong. I'm under the heavy afghan I'm back to finishing for son. Been on hold so long I can't recall what I was doing to extend it. I'll just adlib it.


I think we all have a little bit of hibernation instinct left in us in the winter, I am permanently weary and could curl up and sleep all day but I wouldn't dare give in to it, DH would throw a fit (in 48 years, I have only stayed in my bed for the day after childbirth!) However, if you can get away with it, you enjoy it girl!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Right that's the ironing out of the way, dinner's ready so the rest of the day is mine. :sm24: Everyone enjoy whatever you're doing. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Right that's the ironing out of the way, dinner's ready so the rest of the day is mine. :sm24: Everyone enjoy whatever you're doing. xx


Good girl! xx


----------

